# ACU at UCH, London....part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home 

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Mez,

I'm sorry about the news and pls don't be too hard on urself. have a chat with DH and u can both think things thru and hope ur appt with Dr R will shed some light on what didn't go well.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Mez - I am so very sorry - take comfort in DH and i hope you get some answers from the follow up.  take care


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Ooooh, new home very nice!

Well clinic has just rung.  Of the 14 that fertilised, we have 11 embryos at the right stage (2 – 4 cell) and in the top 2 grades and 2 that have shot off and have 5/6 cells each!!! 1 has gone to sleep.  We are looking really good now for a blast transfer on Saturday.  I was so much more nervous about the call this morning than I was yesterday though DH was very stressed yesterday, think he was worrying if his wrigglers had done the job!  So now feeling very relieved though think will feel better when they have rung tomorrow morning.

I’m still really big though and tummy very sore and tender, pretty sure not OHSS but I’m drinking tons of water and taking it easy.  I’m doing some freelance work at the mo and its proving a very welcome distraction.

I contacted Zita Wests clinic about acu before and after e/t – has anyone else done this with her.  I was in the control group on the acu trial at the clinic so won’t receive it there, I’ve let them know I probably will get treatment elsewhere so I don’t skew their research!

Glitter – when do you start your injections….we might see each other on Saturday!

Emilia – thanks for thoughts much appreciated.

Mez – hope alls well with you – thinking of you.

Hello everyone else – hope you are all getting on fine at your various stages

xx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts. I'm feeling a lot more positive today and looking forward to our appointment with Dr R to see what our next steps can be.

Glad to hear your embies are doing so well Kabby. Fingers crossed for a day 5 transfer. Let us know what Zita's clinic said about acu after ET.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Mez, glad to see you are feeling better. 

Well done on the embies Kabby - I have started to see the london acupuncture clinic and they have suggested a few sessions when dr and at ET -before and after ET. I was wondering if i should do this or am i just being silly.  Last ICSI i got 14 eggs, 10 fertilised but only 2 got to very early blast. i think they implanted as i got pg but they didnt develop. so do you think acupuncture is a good idea or that its not really needed? just dont want to do anything silly to mess up my chances trying to get a healthy BFP - i think it was probably my egg quality that let me down last time and for that i am taking whey protien and sprinula powder and eating more good things....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

hi Kabby,
First injection will be tonight!!!!!!  The next appt is Saturday morning at 9.30am - what time are you going to be there?
Am taking the opportunity to have a look for some shoes in Selfridges and anywhere else that I can find the elusive things.  Think I'm going to ring up their head office for stockists!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

And we're off..........didn't feel it at all.  Either I'm weird, have a high threshold to pain or DH has missed his vocation!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Glitter - Weird - was just posting to ask you how it went.  I found sometimes never felt it but later on did at times - where did you pop it, leg or tum?

Mez - glad you are still with us and feeling a bit stronger

Peppermint - you sound like you are doing all the right things for egg quality, good supplements help, lots of milk etc.  ACU are running an acupuncture study as well at the moment on either side of e/t but I was in the control group.  I don't think you will jeopordise anything as long as you use a reputable acupuncturist who specialises in fertility, I've decided I will give Zita a go on Sat - just need to call as soon as I know timings.

Not sure what time I'll be there on Sat - will know tomorrow for definite though I have a feeling e/t is in the afternoon at ACU.

I've had to invest in a little tablet box thingy today as was losing track of my medication and supplements!!  Kitchen now looks like a pharmacy!

Hope everyone is well
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm crossing things off from the treatment plan I was given.  Folic acid before I eat in the evening seems to work for me and I have the baby aspirin and the new nasal spray.  shake me and I swear I rattle!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha...well I now have Co-enzyme Q10 supplement, my Zita West Vits, DHEA, Progynova, baby asprin,  cyclogest, clexane injection and spriulina.....ah its all got to help!

Yippeee....clinic just phoned 11 still going strong  , 1 that was asleep woke up but is behind and 2 others have slowed down.  We are definitely on for blast transfer on Sat and have a few frosties...I've heard however that blasts don't survive freezing very well...does anyone know anything about this?  Clinic are going to let me know tomorrow what time transfer will be.  My god I am so excited now but trying to keep calm and not get carried away, there is a long way to go yet but I'm feeling very positive now!

I'm still pretty swollen and getting sort of crampy pains in tummy but do feel a bit better today.Trying to finish off my work and get the house straight before e/t!!!

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, you're beating me with the drugs 
Got the drugs invoice today so I'm not going to get clobbered with the one biggie!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me butting in. Am just going through my first cycle of IVF at UCH. Started the nasal spray a few days ago.

Should be in there next week to have scan and collect the injection stuff. Anyone going in nxt week?

Fi


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Fi!

Kabby  good luck for ET - hope it all goes well. thanks for the advice. 

Glitter - glad its pain free and hope it stays that way...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, last night had some fun - daft DH had closed the sharps bin 'to stop the cat knocking it over'  What he hadn't done, as per 90% of men, was read the label which says it will lock!!!!  Will have to get another one tomorrow morning!!!
So far, no pain so  I'm hoping I don't get as sore as Kabby has.  I didn't get her hot flushes either.

Trixter - I had my baseline scan Tuesday this week and am in Saturday and Mon/WedFri mornings next week for the tests.  You'll come out with a nice goody bag of stuff if all goes well with your scan 

  Kabby - good luck for tomorrow's ET


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Glitter - I did that!!!  When I took it back to the clinic it seemed they saw a lot of it!!!!  I hope you don't get sore either....but I think you will!  MInd you I was on 3 ampules of Menopur so maybe you'll be fine.  It didn't really get bad until Wed pre e/c.  I'm actually feeling a bit better now but tummy still a bit tender.  The clexane injections are killing me though really painful.  I'm going to miss you tomorrow as there at midday but will be thinking of you....hope all goes well

Trixter - welcome I'm sure you'll find lots of support on here, I have my e/t tomorrow at 12.00pm so won't be back at the clinic for a while but Glitter will be and there are some other girls on here waiting to start so I'm sure you'll be in good company.  Hope the d/regging is going well.

We had 8 embies still this morning, 3 at morula stage and 5 at pre-morula, the rest had slowed down.  I've got my acu at Zita Wests clinic first and then go back after.  Its a bit of an outing as my parents are coming along for the ride and a bit of moral support (they've funded this cycle).  I've had some lovely orange gifts today from friends, bits of clothing to wear, a blanket and some flowers.  I'm trying not to get too excited about it all!
xx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Kabby, hope the ET went smoothly. Lots and lots of    . Really try and take it easy, it's nice that you've got lots of people to keep you company and make you tea.

Hello Trixter, hope the sniffing's going ok. 

Hope everyone else is looking forward to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Well I have two embies on board - 2 great quality blasts so very happy and transfer went smoothly though quite emotional.  Went for lunch with parents afterwards and came home and crashed out and just woke up and now not sleepy at all!!!

Went and had my acu at Zita West first, couldn't recommend it more, so worth the pennies. The acupuncturist Suzanne talked through what she was doing and I found it incredibly relaxing and calming, she left 2 'seeds' - like little pressure points in my ears to use to keep my calm during e/t.  Parents drove bless them, I really appreciated having them there today as i hadn't slept well and was feeling quite tense this morning, worried about if the blasts would have made it through the night and how it was all going to go.

Arrived at the clinic and had a quick scan to see if bladder was full and even though I'd had the required 2 litres my uterus was being squashed up by my ovaries which are still really swollen.  Then had chat with embryologist - found that quite hard, trying to follow how they grade the blasts and then making decisions about one of them and also whether to go for one or two was a bit overwhelming but Sarah the embryologist was great though helping us make the decision and felt comfortable with what we decideed, went downstairs and got changed, thought DH looked lovely in scrubs!  Scanned again - still not right had to drink more water - oh lord how painful!  Went back in and all perfect.  It was one of the nice australian nurses and the older lady doctor, I think she egyptian.  Being head down actually relieved the bladder a bit but still not fun I kind of forgot I was legs akimbo, bum up in the air as I was concentrating on not weeing on someone!!! Got to see the 2 blast briefly which I found really, really emotional and then a bit of fiddling and washing and then there they were inside on the scan!  Had a little rest and then off - there were 2 girls from my e/c there as well so they must have made it to blast as well.

Went and had lunch at the Acorn House just down the road and then back to Zita West for more acu - fell fast asleep!!  Now taking it easy and resting up - I have heaps of books, mags and stuff recorded on Sky + and lots of orange, friends and family been dropping stuff over all week!!

Sorry not more personals but DH will have my guts for garters if he catches me on here for too long - he's being rather lovely and protective!

Thinking of you all

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Good to hear the ET went smoothly!  I had blood test yesterday and they've upped my menopur to 3 vials.  Has anyone else had to have the dosage changed after the first test?


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

I've sneaked off to use the pc....DH being very strict about resting!!  Its quiet on here at the moment.  

Glitter wouldn't worry too much about the change in meds, they will move them up and down depending on your bloods...how are you feeling with stimms?  Did you have a scan today?

Am not feeling too bad so far though have very painful and 'crampy' pains around my ovaries, they were still very swollen on Sat so I'm hoping its nothing more sinister than them healing!  Keeping plenty of orange around me and my lovely mummy came over today and made my lunch!!  I've watched nearly the entire series 1 of the OC back to back!

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Had the scan today - fairly non-committal which wasn't so good.  Apparently only 3 follicles one side and didn't even tell me the other.  Anyway, still on the 3 vials which I was moved to on Saturday so we'll see what happens on Weds.l


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi guys... i've been following your progress on & off but it's been a while since i popped in to wish you all lots of   with your bits and pieces, so here it is....    ! 

Firstly, Mez, so sorry to hear your news.  

   
Kabby, fantastic news getting to where you are now. You must be chuffed you've got 2 little beauties on board so just rest up and divert all your energy into those embies. God, it's amazing how time seems to fly in this forum - only seems a minute ago that you were starting out and now you're officially a 2WW'er.    Your Zita acu sounded worthwhile, as well as all the "hidden" good it's supposed to do, the fact it made you v relaxed and sleepy before & after ET has to be beneficial. It's not exactly easy to take all this tx in our stride so any extra help has to be worth a try - think i'll make some enquiries before my ET if i get that far! Mind me asking how much each session costs there? 

Glitter, sound as though you're about or so ahead of me now. I hope your next scan on Wednesday brings more good follie news - the fact they monitor everything so closely gives some reassurance that if they were concerned about numbers at this early stage they'd be upping the dosage so try not to worry about that. 

Hi Trixter... so what stage of d/ring are you at now? How you feeling on it? Last time i was on a long protocol i can't say i enjoyed it exactly but once the stimming starts you tend to feel alot more human quite quickly, well in my experience anyway...

Well I'm still awaiting Auntie - i've spent the last 3 years praying it doesn't arrive each month and now i can't wait to get it! Crazy. Stopped the Primolut on Sat eve so presuming it will surface any time now tho' not feeling remotely PMT'ish which is odd. Quiet glad i've escaped the while d/ring rigmorol (sorry to rub it in Trix!) this rime around - being a poor responder finally has an advantage!!  

Hi to anyone else hovering around here.... Tokii, how you doing hun'? Where are you at now, somewhere during sniffing i think? Hope it's going ok and you've mastered the art well enough!

Peppermint P, what stage of proceedings are you at?

Rooz xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone, nice to read all the comments from fellow ACU patients.

I had my EC on the 17th May. 16 collected! 14 of the eggs collected were suitable for ICSI and 12 fertilised. 

As the days went by things were going well, however by day 6, ET day, only one had reached blastocyst stage and one other was considered suitable for transfer. Felt a bit disapoointed and somewhat dis-heartened when we heard the news, as it meant no embryos were suitable for freezing, however when my husband and I reflected on things, we realised that we were still very lucky to get to this stage. I was also hyper stimulated and my belly was HUGE!   (Still is!)

Had the two week wait which wasn't as bad as I think it could have been, and did a pregnancy test and it was positive   Blood test confirmed. Beta HCG Level of 200 (day 13 post ET).

We are trying not to get too excited as we know it's still early days, just seeing it as a case of so far so good.

Due to go for my first scan on 21st June, when hopefully we'll be able to detect a heartbeat.

My initial consultation was with Dr. Ranieri, and have recently seen Dr. Serhal too. All the staff especially the nurses seem very friendly. Would love to hear how others who are having treatment now are doing, and for anyone who is just starting treatment at the ACU, feel free to ask me any questions you may have.

MT.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been able to log on to the computer as we're still waiting for our line to be upgraded so broadband will be ready for next week. we finally moved on friday and it's been a very hectic weekend and does anyone know a good acupuncturist in surrey area or south west london

Welcome on board tryster (fi) and congrats 2 u lucky MT on ur bfp and also good luck with ur scan n hopefully u'll detect more than one heartbeat.

Roozie, i stopped my primulot on friday and a/f has decided not to rear its ugly ehad. I'm getting so worried now so we're one day apart i guess. Been sniffing like no man's bizness and i've a bad cold as well. I do hope it's been going down as i sometimes start sneezing as soon as i sniff.

Anyway enough about me Kabby, well done on ur 2 embies on board. Pray u'll get that BFP u've been praying n hoping for so long.

glitter, how r u getting on and hi Catherine and Emilia, peppermint, tizzywizz.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Well I'm on Day 5 of my 2ww and already going a bit stir crazy!!  Looking at anything to find some kind of pregnancy symptom....my (.) (.) are pretty big and very tender but I'm not sure if thats just the cyclogest, I'm off out today to distract myself a bit - i've had pretty much 4 days of bed rest so getting out of the house should help!

Glitter - good luck for your scan today, will be thinking of you.

Tokii - i had the sneezing after sniffing but it seemed to work anyway!  How did you find it - no serious side effects.  Bet you are desperate for a/f to arrive - that is such an odd feeling waiting for that when you usually spend your time fingers crossed hoping it won't arrive!!

Lucky - welcome and well done on your brilliant news....bet you can't wait for your scan, thats the day before I test.  My consultant was Dr Serhal but I saw pretty much everyone there except Dr Ranieri I think.  I've felt throughly looked after there and glad I made the choice of clinic I did.

Roozie - great to hear from you again!!  My acu at Zita cost £150 for 2 sessions but I'm not sure how much usual sessions are.  It was a bit of a splurge but if it makes a difference I thought I shouldn't think about the cost, plus compared to the invoices I get from ACU its a drop in the ocean!! It was very, very relaxing and positive experience so I would recommend to anyone.  Any sign of that A/F yet

Trixter - how you doing with your sniffing - hanging in there?

Peppermint - how are you getting on?

Mez - hope all well with you as well.

Catherine and Emilia - how are our mummy's-2-be getting along

Hope I haven't missed anyone

xxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

hi all

Kabby, great to hear you've got two great quality embies on board. Hope you're still taking it easy, I know what you mean about going stir crazy but try and take it easy anyway. lots of     coming your way.

Glitter, hope you're scans are showing more follicles now, but try not to worry too much as you're in really good hands.

Hi Lucky MT and congratulations on your fantastic news. Good luck on your scan for the 21st.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I saw Dr R yesterday. As i've got no embies on ice I'm goign to have to go for the long protocol again in a couple of months. We had a really good chat and left feeling quite positive.

xx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kabby - fingers crossed for you - hope you had a good day out today.

Tokii - I can sympathise. I stopped the Primulat on Sunday and am hanging around now. Still sniffing and just want to get on with it now.

Looked up acupuncture on internet and there are a few in my area so will be trying that soon - had loads done in China when I lived there and have to agree with Kabby it's super relaxing.

Congratulations Lucky my fingers are crossed for you. Good luck on 21st.

Mez sorry about your news. I see Dr R and he's lovely - always feel very reassured when I leave. 

Have been waiting in for a parcel van ALL DAY - they've got timing as bad as my a/f ! Hopefully will be back at the unit before the end of the week.

Love to everyone,

Fi X


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Today's scan was much better thanks!
How long are you taking off work Kabby? I'd bored by now!!
Enjoying the sniffing Tokii - it gets easier, honest!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I'm pretty lucky as I don't work at the moment!  I finished full time employment in Feb to concentrate on getting pregnant, at that point I didn't realise we were going to need icsi as we were unexplained and had an horrifically stressful job so took a career break now I know it was definitely the right choice.  I do a lot of freelance work for my previous company from home though...I took off until today after e/c and have a fairly clear 2 weeks.  I've been playing Harriet Housewife for a few months now so I'm very good at occupying my day with house/dinner/shopping/garden/lunch with friends type stuff!!!!  I'm returning to university to retrain - as a midwife of all things - next year.  I got confirmation of my place recently but clearly I still have a few balls up in the air before I'm able to make decisions about starting this year or next!!!  Glitter - did you take all your tx time off?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

The EC date is still a bitt up in the air at the moment.  I don't need to take any time as holiday for the day of the EC nor for the time after if I still feel grotty.  I have got 3 days booked off as hols for after the ET - again my managers have been really cool about the last minute arrangements.  My job isn't too stressful luckily and my manager's instructed me to stay calm (I'm my own worst enemy!!!) and won't be giving me a hard time or stack of things to do.  The bit I'm going to struggle with is not going to the gym / mountain biking for at least 2 weeks.
Out of interest, how did you get about after your ET?  I was intending to wander casually back to Euston (no rush etc) and we'll get a taxi home from the station.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

After EC I just got back on the train but felt quite grotty the next couple of days - just huge really!  With ET my parents taxi'd us, felt actually much better after that than EC but for some reason just didn't want to get the train. I'm struggling with non-exercise, I do yoga everyday and powerwalk at least 4 times a week, since stimming I just haven't been able to, my tummy was so uncomfortable....now its a bit better and I'm on 2ww so can't do it anyway.  Actually i probably could start yoga again without any dire consequences so we'll see how we go.

Mez - glad you are feeling a bit more positive and had a useful meeting with Dr R...those 2 months will fly by I'm sure.

Trix - hope that a/f arrives soon....that wait is a killer!

x


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Glitter, Kabby, Trixter, Mez and Tokki for all your supportive comments.

I had my first bit of exercise this evening in a long time (22 days post ET) - still recovering from ovarian hyperstimuation so the yoga was difficult but relaxing nonetheless.  Has anyone else suffered from ov. hyperstim ?  Although discomfort has eased off, I still look 4 months pregnant!

Glitter - would suggest trying to get a car to pick you up from the ACU - my ET ended up being an afternoon affair (couldn't find my uterus for my ovaries!) and when all was done I really couldn't face walking anywhere and just wanted to get home.  Really pleased you have managers at work which are understanding - makes a big difference.

Kabby - we're in a similar position playing Harriet housewife.  I have a stressful and inflexible job and ICSI just wouldn't have worked so I resigned and have focused on the treatment. It's inspirational that you're retraining yourself - gives me something to think about.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Lucky - I didn't have OHSS, but Ginny who posts on here did, she also got a BFP....perhaps its lucky!!  I have been huge all the way through stimming though and its only now my tummy is starting to go down, still have very, very achy ovaries!  Retraining was something I'd always wanted to do, I'd drifted into my career and thought all the travel and stress exciting at first but found myself more and more exhausted and drained.  After 4 years of ttc I thought I needed to do something radical, on my first day at home I got my letter confirming my uni interview and thought it must be fate!!


Ginny - realised haven't heard from you in a while - hope all is well.

Glitter -hope everythign is going well with you....do you think tomorrow may be your last scan?

xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I know this might seem very silly question to ask, has anyone experienced not seeing a/f after stopping primulot.

I'm getting so worried now, i've been having all the signs but it's still hasn't showed. I called acu and the nurse i spoke to said if i don't see it by 2mrw (it'll be a week) then i might have some cyst n would need to come in. i even had acupuncture 2day all in the hope that it will start. i've never prayed so much 4 it to come but now i'm. I'm also thinking is it possible that i'm stressed as we just moved last week. Can that stop if from coming. 

Anyway i just felt like letting out my frustration.
Hi tryster, tizzywizz, kabby, emilia, catherine, mez, glitter, roozie, mt and peppermint


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tokii - They do say that moving house is up there as one of the most stressful things you do!  If it is worrying you lots, maybe worth popping in to rule out the cyst theory? I've had a few instances lately with the OHSS where I haven't felt right and going into the ACU reassured me that everything was normal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Tokii - Moving house is stressful and may have sent your body into over-drive.  I'd go with Lucky and have the scan anyway incase there are cycsts.  The not knowing will make you more stressed and you'll end up in a catch-22.
I'm hoping that tomorrow will be my last scan but the follicles were still quite small yesterday although that is a known fact with PCOS sufferers too.
I'm starting to feel the injections now  but my tummy hasn't swollen up at all (maybe because follicles are still a bit too small?).  DH reckons I've been quite chilled out through all of this and that it's a vast improvement!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just dropping in to say hello. Have not been online for a couple of weeks - need time off - and there are about another 10 pages of chat plus a new home!!!

So much has been going on here. Congrats Kabby - things are looking very good for you with 2 top quality blasts and a safety net of a few frosties as well. Thats such great news, I am expecting you to be officially pregnant by the end of next week!

Welcome to the newbies! Congrats Lucky on your BFP too! 

Mez - sorry to read about the BFN. Its such an anticlimax when after all the effort you get a negative result. How are you managing?

Catherine/Emilia - hope all is well with the baby club.

Tokii - Stress about moving and stress about wanting AF to arrive are most likely causing the delay. But I would get checked out to be sure - then you can put your mind at rest.

Hello to S-C as well - hope you are doing ok!

Well I have not got anything to report. I had my follow up appt with Mr Serhal on 6th June and although he was really lovely, it was a bit of a disappointment. I told him that after 3 cycles we were wondering what to do next, and we were concerned about how long to continue doing cycle after cycle. I was hoping he would have a opinion about what to do next, but he just said 'well I can't say it will work if you do icsi again, and I can't say it won't work' - not a great deal of help!

He didn't mention using a donor and so I brought it up, as a possibility to consider. He said that that was a big decision and said to my DH in a very stern voice ' you would have to consider that you would be the legal father', and, 'of course we would have to be sure that your relationship was good enough' ... or something like that. Anyway it was quite heavy and quite scary and I felt a bit scrutinised and wished I hadn't mentioned it. And then made an idiot of myself by bursting into tears in front of him! Then he told us that there is no donor sperm until the end of the year anyway so to go away and forget about it for a few months (as if we can do that!).

In the meanwhile my DH is still in bits not knowing what to do next as he is not really in favour of using a donor. If only he was it would make things so much easier!! Options we have discussed include cheerful things like: Split up and find new partners (not the greatest idea!), be childless (I can't consider that), Persuade DH to use donor (not looking likely), adopt (possibility - DH thinks is more ethical option than donor), or try another cycle that is most unlikely to work, and put off all these decisions until later.

Any tips anyone!!  

Have not been for counselling yet - wanted to see what Mr S had to say - but will be booking in ASAP in order to remain sane. This is the biggest nightmare ever! So hope you can all understand why I have not been participating on the thread - need time out! But will still be popping in to see how everyone is getting on.

Wrenster


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Wrenster,
Sorry to hear that things haven't worked out for you yet.  I can totally understand why you haven't been around for a while.
Unfortunately our bodies are not machines and are very unpredictable so Mr S cannot possibly commit himself either way as it would be very unprofessional and unethical.
We've already discussed what we will do if this doesn't work - we still have our NHS shot so we will do that.  I was always of the opinion that I didn't want children (typical woman I changed my mind!) so if we can't have a child together, that will be it for us - at least we have each other which was the original plan when we got together.  I'm not interested in donor sperm, I would be open to the idea of adoption but DH is adamant that he does not want to do this and I am not going to push the issue - we'll get another cat instead.  So, my choices are split up amd find a new DH who doesn't have IF problems or come to terms with it and I will be going with the latter, no question of it.  I married him for him as a whole, not just bits of him.
So     to you and your DH and I really hope you get what you want


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening All

Wrenster - its lovely to hear from you again, even if the news is so mixed. I think you are being amazingly strong and totally understand why you haven't been around.  I can though totally recommend counselling, just having someone impartial to help you through some of these issues can be nothing but a positive thing.  I think its really hard to comment how each of us might react in the same situation as all circumstances are different and unique.  I know DH and I had long conversations when we started tx  about limiting this to 3 cycles, what we would do if it didn't work- we would seek to adopt...and if that didn't work I think I'd have to accept that it wasn't our destiny to be parents - but its easy having those discussions when you aren't faced with the harsh and stark reality of the decisions themselves... I can see myself now saying - just one more time....  All I can say is keep talking to each other, talk even if its hard and painful because not to discuss it can only make it worse and drive you apart, and you really do need each other for support at the moment - hang in there, you will come out the other side of this, whatever you decide.

I hit a big blip yesterday when I just fell off my positive 2WW cloud with a big bump!!!  Apart from gigantic comedy (.) (.) and horrific spots...all over chest, neck and back, nagging back ache - no symptoms whatsoever and any I do have could be just the cyclogest.  My a/f is due tomorrow and though I know your cycle goes out of the window on ivf just really worried its going to start and now have started frantic knicker checking.....arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!   

My test date is ages away....I'm never going to last - I worked out that 14 days from e/c is Monday and I could test then - I need to find some reserves of strength.  Its the not knowing.....its driving me insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I'm also covered in loads of bruises - i think its the clexane...oooh I'm a pretty sight at the moment

Sorry about the me post - I am thinking of all of you at all your stages and sending lots of   your way
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing ok! 
I had to have an extra scan this morning after Friday's scan/blood test needed more confirmation and I now have EC down for Tuesday afternoon 
The only downside is that the injection tonight is at midnight so I've set my alarm clock - I'll be well out for the count before then!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening ladies  

hope you're all having restful weekends, not caught up in any Father's Day madness? DH and I being the dutiful sons and daughters forgot it was and couldn't understand why everywhere was so busy... doh 

anyway, just wanted to say to Tokii, i hope AF has reared it's ugly head by now or you have been to the clinic and know what's going on? It's the lack of info that's so horrible isn't it, so hopefully you're reassured now that things are still on track?  

Glitter, so full steam ahead for you on Tuesday, that's fantastic - weird, i know 3 girlies all having theirs' on the same day - that could be a lucky sign too! Hope all goes smoothly and you get a good crop of them. How many follies have you got now? Oh, and hope that alarm wakes you tonight - what a buggar having to do it then! Still, i think it's reassuing they time things so exactly at UCH - got to be a +ve thing!

Wrenster - it sounds as though you're having a really tough time with all these possibilities to mull over and it's no wonder at all. It's obviously never going to be easy making such important decisions but as Kabby said, counselling could prove really helpful for that outsider perspective on things. ACU include a couple in the tx chare i think don't they? Fertility probs are an incredible test of so many things, and relationships is bound to be one of those - i guess few of us think to ask our DP's what their views are on multiple IVF cycles, donors and adoption when we're tieing the knot! But you'll get there and thrash it all out over time, just hang in there, talk LOTS and don't lose heart.  xx

Kabby, have got all crossed for you these next few days. You hang in there too chick and try not to go too insane. It must be sooo hard tho' so you're allowed to go a little bit crazy. Is Wednesday your official test date then? Will be here in no time if it is... for now i'd just say enjoy those big (.)'s while they last and don't worry about a few zits - sign of youth still!! Also hopefully a sign of something else...?? 
( Oh, btw thanks for the Zita acu info - one more question tho', did you have to have an initial cons. or can you turn up & have a session straight away?  (after some chit chat presumably) 

MT - way to go!!! Woo-hoo!  Look after yourself and much   for your next scan.

Well, i finally started stimming yesterday - no d/ring for me so feels quite weird,just Primolut, D 3 scan then straight onto jabs + Clomid. Botched the mixing process quite well last night (vacuums galore) so hope to improve a little tonight. DH threatening to do it for me tonight if i'm not careful as was a bit wimpish yesterday. 

Love to everyone else,

R. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi roozie,  I think I had something like 9 follicles one side and 7 the other.  No idea if they all contain something yet though!

DH had a nifty way of mixing the menopur up which seemed to work well.  He got all the saline up and used the vacuum as a way of drawing it up.  When he mixed in the menopur, he let all the saline in and tilted that back again too to let the vacuum do the job for him.  I think he also put a little bit of air in with the syringe to begin with to create this and then carefully squeezed the air out before changing to the injection needle.  i just got DH to all the jabs for me - he's quite good at it


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Have put my feet up after cooking lunch for Father's Day. DH is watching grand prix so perfect time to write.

Roozie - Hope the injections go better tonight for you.  After shattering an ampule on my first day of injections and cutting my finger, I asked my DH to take over the prep and he has diligently continued even now with my clexane injections.  I quite like that he's involved in it and partakes in the pain!  By the way, should anyone else have problems getting the right pressure point on the ampule to snap it open - there are plastic tops which the nurses will be able to provide which stops any messy cut fingers (or you can borrow my husband! )

Glitter - great news about EC on Tuesday.  The midnight injection is a bit of a bummer - make sure you've got 2 alarms set just in case!

Kabby - Hope you're okay and that you're being strong - it's going to be a very emotional week.  All the very best and wishing all good thing's come your way.  Should you do your home test, keep in mind that some tests sometimes aren't great when testing early.  My first test came in negative, and the following one 5 minutes later gave me a very faint line (13 days post ET).  By the way, the clexane injections, I've also noticed that they are giving me lovely bruises.  I've moved to injecting them into my thigh as I thought I'd give my huge stomach a break.

Wrenster - Really sorry things haven't worked out for you.  I really hope things come clearer for you and your partner.  You've raised quite a few points which my DH and I haven't discussed yet in depth and I'm sure it's something that takes more than a couple of chats to come to a decision.  Good Luck.  PS - Don't worry about the tears in front of Dr S - they're used to emotional and hormonal women surrounding them so don't be embarrassed.  I've done it myself....one of the receptionists upset me hugely on the phone the day after EC.  I insisted on speaking with a doctor and by the time Dr R came on I was a blubbering woman who could hardly speak for the tears !!

Hi to all the other ladies out there.  Right, I'd best be off to take my clexane injection....


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Aah, so you all cheated then!!!   There i was caving in under the pressure of doing the jabs myself and you've all got your DH's perfectly trained in the art. Right that's it then, over to DH from today..! (fyi, tonight's wasn't so bad doing the mixing, used the vacuums to suck it all up, but actually injecting the fluid in to tummy stung like crazy, so might try thigh tomorrow instead). 

Glitter, that's loads of follies! So whatever happens you're on track to get a really decent crop of eggs with any luck. I'd be chuffed with half that number!

MT, (mind me asking what that stands for?) so what does Clexane do - heard it mentioned before but not got a scooby what it does! 

R xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,
thanks 4 all ur wonderful msgs. that lifted my spirit although i'm just reading them now n still waiting for BT to fix our line so we can get broadband. usind a dial up connection which is quite expensive as we have 2 pay for it.

A/f finally showed up on friday after having acupuuncture on thursday and went in 4 my ultrasound scan and I have a cyst on my left ovaries so have to go back 2mrw 2 see if it has gone down so I can start treatment but if not can't start. I pray it would have gone by 2mrw so i can at least start something so I won't run mad with all this wait.

wrenster, it's k to be emotional, i was an emotional wreck last week. I hope u n DH make up ur mind on what to do n the good thing is u guys are communicating and weighed up all different options. we haven't done the same. just keep ur fingers crossed and pray. the only tip i have is the zita west book and lots of acupuncture cos it keeps working for me.

Glitter, good luck for 2mrw, all u have 2 do after that is the visualisation thing. I have 2 dig out my zita west book.
roozie, u finally started injecting. good 4 u. will b doing the same soon. just keeping my fingers crossed 4 2mrw. let DH do all the work and just lie down n feel the pain  . i get scared of injections and do have the memory of my brother running round the hospital crying to avoid injection when we were so small.


MT, do u still have to inject urself after getting a BFP. did u see the grand prix, i saw it n glad louis won. i have 2 watch it cos my husband loves it .

tryster, did a/f finally showed up.

Hi Mez, Emilia, Catherine, tizzywizz.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Kabby, i forgot u. wishing u a   and   for today.


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladies,

It's Monday and have woken up today feeling like I'm making progress with my OHSS - tummy is getting smaller and sleeping on my side doesn't induce the likes of period cramps as I squash my ovaries !!  I may even be able to get out of my maternity clothes in a couple of days!  The size of my tummy has effecting me in ways (other than the obvious) that still surprise me - I went to have my legs waxed last Friday and as my tummy won't allow me to lie on my stomach, the therapist had real problems getting the back of my legs.  I also have a meeting about a prospective job tomorrow so will have to do a dry run today in the hope of getting into my suit!

Tokii -I am indeed still injecting myself with clexane 20mg and have been doing so daily since the day after EC.  It comes as an injection so no mixing required.  UCH doesn't stock it but my local Boots has a supply so all good.  Hope BT sort out that line for you.

Roozie - The MT in 'Lucky MT' is just a mix of my initials and purely reflects lack of originality in finding a name on my end (which hadn't been taken already!).  I wish I'd put some more thought to it now !!!  The clexane replaced the aspirin which I was taking pre EC and thins the blood thereby decreasing the chances of blood clots and hence of miscarrying.  Haven't read any studies which prove this though.  Essentially the injection has the same effect as the tablet just better as apparently you lose more than half the good of a tablet as it works its way through your system.  At least, that how the nurses explained it to me - anyone else have a better explanation ?  I've been told that it's more important for me to take these injections religiously due to my OHSS which make me prone to thrombosis.  As for getting your DH's involved in the prep of the injections - I think it's all good moreso as it gives you the opportunity to share your feelings at the same time which I think is very important even if it's just for 5 minutes at the end of a day.  Like you Tokii, I also have the Zita West book which is very pro communicating on a daily basis with your partner.  Most of these books go on a bit - but do give some very good key pointers.  Not sure about you ladies but I stopped myself at buying 2 books about fertility (despite wanting to buy out the bookshop!).

Kabby - will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Roozie - I didn't get much say in the jabs - I was all ready to go - got everything out on the tray lined up and I got pushed out of the way by DH!  I'm not too sure if any of this enthusiasm was down to the fact he could jab me with a needle and get away with it!!!!!!!!!  I'm absolutely knackered - I set the clock for just before midnght so that it was all done at the right time - I couldn't get back to sleep but DH was zedding away next to me.  I gave up and went to watch / snooze to DVDs on the sofa with the cats instead.  I'm hoping for a nice early night sleep tonight!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glitter, you must be thoroughly pooped so hope you get a good rest tonight b4 your EC tomorrow! Will be thinking about you anyway.  

Just returned from another day trip to London (we moved out a year ago before we knew we had problems...typical!) for first scan. Have 4 on my right ovary and two on the left - so not good by normla standards but more than i achieved last time when ym cycle got cancelled. In fact this is the furthest i've ever made it in my tx so praying those follies grow alot this week. Back for next scan on Wednesday so should have better idea then if i'm out of the cancellation zone....

Off to inject now but just wanted to say to Kabby, thoughts are with you too.. tomorrow to test isn't it? 

Tokii, so glad AF appeared finally. You must be relieved but soprry to hear about the cyst complication. Try not to stress too much (speaks she who's a pro!) about it and hopefully you'll get the all clear to continue without delay. Fingers crossed for you as i know how hard this waiiting can be. 

MT, thanks for the Clexane info!! you explained it perfectly - shame the jabs have to go on for so long. Pin cushion city this game isn' t it? Hope the tummy continues to get less sore as your OHSS subsides.

trake care all,

chat later,
Rooz x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I wondered why things had gone so quiet and then realised that the "watch topic" option doesnt carry over when we start a new installment thread!!!!  

I have loads to catch up on now...pmsl.

Anyway, while Im here please can I ask for some help?  I wlould love a very brief run down of what to expect at a typycal ivf cycle with acu.  I know I'll be having a short protocol. 

In my case, Ive had other things going on so my treatment plan has been a bit adhoc so far - but I would love to know what generally I can expect.

Also, tomorrow I have a donor egg transfer and hycosy - is it painful??!   Want to feel prepared!

Thanks ladies - much appreciate - Im off to read 2 pages of posts now  

Hello to everyone - Tokki, Kabby. S-C, Catherine, Emilia, Mez, - and anyone I've forgotten please forgive me

 

Tizz xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Tizzywizz,
The hycosy isn't very painful - I did do what others recommended and had the paracetamol.  I would definitely go prepared with a panty-liner / ST as they flush you with water.  I believe somebody on here had the 'what goes in, must come out' moment on Grays Inn road, I forget who!!


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Tizzywizz - The Dummy Embryo transfer and HyCoSY will affect people in different ways much depends on how easy it is to access your uterus via your cervix. For me it was a little more difficult as firstly I have a very tight cervix and secondly I have a backward tilting uterus which makes the angle more difficult to access.  The upside of a backward tilting uterus is that I didn't have to fill my bladder as much as normal.  I know a person going through ICSI at ARGC and she said they don't do dummy transfers there.  Personally it was very beneficial for me to go through the dummy transfer as without it I would never have known about my cervix and consequently wouldn't have had the cervix dilation in preparation of ET.  Also, the Doctors would not have had my uterus mapped out before the big day which is all important as it means less stress for the embryo's at transfer.  For me, it was painful but very worthwhile in the long run.  I'm sure for others it's just a walk in the park.  Lastly, as Glitter suggests, do take a pantyliner - I forgot and got given a huge pad which I thought they stopped making twenty years ago !

Just a note about the clexane - I found Boots cheaper than the pharmacy recommended by the UCH so worth shopping around.

MT


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Lucky MT,

Thank you so much for your reply.

I think we are in the same boat - I have a narrow cervix.  I have actually had an endometrial biopsy, which was my first experience of a somewhat painful experience "down there".  Due to this I was starting to worry re the Dummy ET - so now I can just focus on trying to stay as relaxed as possible (and take paracetamol!!) rather than the is it/ isn't it ? routine, PMSL.

What does cervix dilation involve?  What stage does it take place at?

To be honest, I'm at a real cross roads now - if I start a cycle now, I wonder if will clash with the holiday period and therefore not having Dr Ranieri for EC and ET!

thanks MT and hope all is going well with you and all other ACU ladies and mummies to be.



Tizz xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Well ladies.....i was a very, very, very, very naughty lady and I tested yesterday....and got a    ....(Emilia - if you are lurking it was your fault as I saw you'd tested on Day 9 post transfer!!) I phoned ACU and 'fessed up, my blood test is on Friday - until then I remain cautiously optimistic and not going to declare it to the world - well apart from you lot my FF buddies and our parents.  I'm a bit in shock.....so convinced it hadn't worked!! I waited till DH was out of the house, hot footed it to Boots, literally banging on the door as they opened bought far too many tests, did 3 to make sure - took a piccie of the sticks and emailed it to DH at work!!  My only symptom of not is my huge (.)(.)...I was 36D to start with so you can imagine!!!!

Glitter - hun - best of luck for today, can't believe its come round so fast for you, I'll be thinking of you heaps

Lucky MT - glad that OHSS is subsiding - did you get into the suit?  I've been getting my clexane from Boots but I'm going to see if my gp will prescribe as it isn't cheap!!

Tokii - so glad to hear the old witch arrived but sorry to hear about cyst - I was convinced I was going to have one as I'm prone to them but heres hoping that your's has disappeared.  You'll soon be injecting and finding it second nature I promise you.  Hope scan is good news today

Roozie - how are those jabs doing.  I got DH to do mine though I've graduated now to sticking myself with clexane.  As Lucky MT I'm still injecting clexane - I believe ACU prescribes it as it is supposed to prevent early miscarriage.  Its giving me lovely bruises at the moment!!

Tizz - good luck for the hycosy and dummy et today - its a bit uncomfortable but other than that fine - taking a pad along is a good idea.  Can't say I can advise much on the short protocol I'm afraid but if you ask acu they will give you a treatment timeline.  Wouldn't worry about treatment clashing, my consultant didn't do my e/c or e/t but those that did were fantastic, I think its quite usual not to always see your consultant at each appt.  Cervix dilation is a slight widening of the cervix to allow the catheter with the embryos in to pass through easily without damaging them - it would be done a e/t.

So sorry if I missed anyone but my heads a bit scrambled!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kabby,

Congratulations and I'm so pleased for you and DH, ACU really do have a great track record especially with blast transfers.      

I too tested early on Day 9, but I had all the classic symptons of AF pains, veiney boobs and the metallic taste in my mouth....you never know I hope you will be a twin mum to be like me !! 

Hi to everyone else !

Cx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Kabby, that's so fab!! Congrats and here's lots of   &  for a +ve confirmation on Friday. You must be so thrilled and excited.  Well done!!


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Kabby, that's so brilliant. I'm so pleased for you, you must be over the moon.   Well done!

Glitter, hope the EC went smoothly and you're taking it easy. Hopefully you'll be on your way to getting some happy news like Kabby soon.

Tokii, sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope it's not going to affect your treatment too much.

Roozie, hope your scan tomorrow brings good news for you this time.

Wrenster, thanks for your kind words. Hope you're keeping strong. 

Hi to everyone else, hope things are going smoothly. x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glitter, hope all those eggies are safely out now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Afternoon all 
I'm back at home and full of beans.  Looking forward to Thai tonight 
They got 12 eggs out which is pretty good.  Fingers crossed that they turn into something good like Kabby's


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all ur lovely messages and I do appreciate it all.

Congatulations Kabby, i was telling DH about u last nigth. I was actually telling him u would get a BFP and it happened. I'm so thrilled for you. hope they turn out 2 be twins like Catherine's. I talk to him about everyone on the thread, i just keep on dropping everyone's name and he's always nodding his head like he does know every one as well.

I start menopur 2day, i went in y'day, could hardly wait till 2day n a/f was reaching its last day so called and went in 4 a scan a blood test and the nurse called 2 tell me that i should start injection 2day. I'm so glad at least that's what i've been looking forward to.

tizzywizz, good luck 4 2day.I hope it goes well. Mine was so uncomfortable. I had taken 1.5 litres just about an hour before the appt but it's quite good as it prepares them for the ec.

Roozie, how is it going and hope this cycle won't get cancelled and pls be positive. read zita west book, she talked a lot about the visualisation technique. I had 2 read the book y'day cos DH kept on saying i throw money away so read it last night till today. I pray ur follies grow a lot too.

Glitter, good luck on ur e/t and wishing u a fabulous 2ww and hope u will get a bfp at the end of it all. We all deserve it.

hi Catherine, Emilia, MH, Mez, wrenster.


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Kabby - SO pleased about your BFP!!!  That's such good news.  Day 9 ?  Wow - I thought I was early testing on day 13 post ET.  I'm sure the blood test will confirm the home test - bet you can't wait for Friday!!!  FYI, the blood test will also give more information about your progesterone levels which can can reflect how good your lining is.  By the way - I did indeed get into the suit - however very whacked after a long day of meetings.  Next problem - I have a black tie event to go to with work colleagues next week who don't know about my OHSS, lord knows what I'll wear to cover up the bump !  Lastly, about the clexane - can my GP provide me with a prescription ?  Sure would help save a few pennies.

Glitter - 12 eggs is fab, well done!  Hope you get a good fertilisation count tomorrow.  Take it easy and make sure you eat healthily in prep for ET.  Now that you mention you're having thai tonight, I may just have to get DH to take me out tonight for a thai green curry!

Tizzywizz - I had my cervix dilation very early on.  If I remember rightly, it was in the first week after AF.  They tried the Dilapan first which is a hook that they place in for a couple of hours which stretches the cervix but getting that in ended up just being far too painful so I went under general and had the dilation which basically stretched the cervix temporarily to 7mm.  It added a fair bit to the cost, but even so, I was SO glad I had all these investigations and procedures done beforehand as the ET would have been a nightmare otherwise for me.  Also, wouldn't worry about hitting Dr. R's holiday period with your cycle.  Like you, my initial consultation was with Dr. R, however,  my dilation was done by Dr. Oz, my EC by a Dr who was absolutely fab but not one of the regulars and my ET by Dr. S.  It would be ideal I guess to see the same Dr each time but I think it just depends on what day you're in and who's available.

All the best to all you ladies out there.  Is anyone due into the UCH on Thursday morning ?  If so, may bump into you as DH and I are in for our first scan at 9:30am.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Ooo, good news abounds today!  Kabby big congratulations to you and DH and heres hoping for a healthy and happy few months ahead.  Well done!

Glitter - wow, 12 eggs, fantastic and such an important milestone behind you!  Wishing you lots of good luck with the next few days developments.

Lucky MT - thank you so much for sharing all your info on the DummET, hycosy and dilation - it has been a great heklp to me to hear everyone's stories.  For some reason (unlike previous  endometrial biopsy) getting the catheter in straightforward so it looks unlikely that I will need to have dilation, phew!  Oo, re the clexane - Im hoping to get my via GP as she has offered to help with the scripts where she can, but she draws the line at those items that she does not feel she can take reponsibility for.  So it might vary from GP to GP.  Would help if you can get an instructing letter from acu that your GP can act on perhaps.

Tokki - good luck m'dear with your stimming.  I'm hot on your heels I think - just wiating af (next week) and then need to book scan and start injecting!  I finally feel as though I can come on board properly now as im on the verge of IVF - finally!  Are you buying your menopur from ACU?  How many vials are you using a day to start with?


BD to everyone else here, hope you are all faring the fertility rollercoaster ok.

Tizz xxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies

Thank you for your lovely messages.....seems so unreal, I'm still looking at the pregnancy tests with shock, 4 year of using those and never one seen 2 lines come up so I'm making the most of it!!!  Only managed to tell my parents so far as DH's seem to have gone awol....everyone else we are going to wait until Fri...its a bit tortuous - Catherine I have no idea how you waited so long!

Tizzywizz - glad all went ok today....here's hoping a/f comes quickly and you can get on the ivf rollercoaster for real

Catherine - lovely to hear from you...hope all is well and you are settled into the new house.  I'm kind of hoping for twins as well but hey 1 will be good too!

Lucky MT - glad you got into the suit...I know I was naughty with my test but I figured I was 14 days past my e/t and I had blast transfer....if it had been -ve I would have waited until Fri as I know things can change but I lucked out!!  Bet you can find a great empire line dress in the shops at the mo or one of the maxi dresses to hide the tum!  I'm yet to confirm with my gp about the clexane but thought I might see him about that and the cyclogest....its worth a go as I have to take the clexane until week 12 and its £85 for 20 syringes!

Glitter - woohoo - go girl, 12 eggs is fantastic, hope you are resting up and taking lots of fluid in.  So keeping my fingers crossed for a great fertilisation rate tomorrow - re you having icsi or straight ivf?  Do rest up now before e/t and make sure you get that lining nice and ready for those embies - are you going to do any acu?

Tokii - can't believe you are right on the verge of stimming, hope that injection goes well tonight.  It will go so quickly from here on in.  The Zita West book is fab isn't it - it really has been my bible through all this!

Mez - glad you are well, thanks for message

Roozie - how did it go today?  Hope alls well

Have a lovely evening guys
xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Kabby, which Zita West book are you recommending?  Ive got one of her but am not sure if its the "right" one!

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Morning all,
Waiting for ACU to ring about any fertilisation news........I'm not a patient person!!!!  We're having icsi due to male problems so fingers crossed its just a case off spermies being pushed into eggs instead of them having to do the work themselves!!!!!!
I drink loads of water so fluid intake isn't a problem.  I'm also not the world's biggest alt therapy person - I think a lot of it working depends on the positive attitude towards it but I do from many a previous scan that there is no prob with womb lining or the 'stickiness' of it. So     it's the first and last time we do this.  Got today off work, back in tomorrow but no gym, just slobbing.
Good luck with the blood tests Kabby !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Woohooo, clinic has called.  Out of the 12 collected, 11 injected and 7 have fertilised normally


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Glitter !   

You must be thrilled ! I notice you are in Herts also what part ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Very relieved - just been speaking to my mum about it and she reckoned that the fertilisation was our biggest hurdle due to male factor.  It's quite useful having a fertility expert in the family!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

brill news Glitter - well done mate!! That's a great score and should give you absolute peace of mind that you're on track for some healthy embies. Best of luck for ET....when are u booked in for, guess you won't know yet? I can see it must be really helpful having a family fertility expert to call on but God, i think i'd be a nightmare, unable to stop myself asking them endless questions about it all! Is your mum an IVF cons. then? (They just never seem to divulge too much info about anything when you're at the clinic and i always feel iask too many qu's!)

Tokii, so glad you're on your way! That's gtreat news and a +ve step forward. The time will start to fly now. Where yo ubuying your Men. from? 

Tizzywhizz - great news that you are too and a bonus you can avoid the dilation thing,. Sounds pretty nasty  ^!  I used Rigcharm (Ali's)Pharmacy in Shadwell on everyone's recommendation, loads cheaper than UCH.. are you using them too or still undecided? If yo uneed to know anything about them give me a shout.

Kabby... you must still be on Cloud 9. Good luck for Friday an dtelling DH's parents! Can totally understand the need to keep looking at those sticks - i'd probably keep them forever. (or would that be really gross?!)

Had second scan today and no new follies have grown since Monday   which i was half expecting but was nonetheless hopeful for, so it's 6 in total at the mo which leaves little room for manoeuvre, but provided they grow the next few days, i should still be on track for having GIFT.Lining's also a bit thin at the mo so hoping that catches up too.

Off to bed now and seem to hav elost ability to type properly so catch you all later,
Rxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Glitter - great news about fertilisation numbers.  I found it really exciting getting the daily reports but ended up being oh so impatient for the call !! Hope things are continuing to progress well.

Roozie - you seriously do get tempted to keep the sticks forever. I have kept my home test result although I looked at it yesterday and the line isn't as clear as before.  Anyway, hope all goes well at your next scan.

Kabby - It's your blood test tomorrow, right ?  Hope you get the results back before the end of the day - all the very best with it.

Just something I thought of today.....I bought all my drugs until now from the ACU and in hindsight I now know that shopping around may have been wiser.  Anyway, my local Boots is competitive with one of my drugs whereas the other pharmacy down the road is better priced in another.  So worth asking the nurses for separate prescriptions for each drug so you can shop around.  Sorry, if I'm late in the game and you guys have sussed this out already. 

Again, you may know this already but thought I'd mention it anyway as no one at the ACU discussed it with me - Nick Dalton-Brewer of "Imagine Change" is currently involved in research with the ACU to study the effect of acupuncture with IVF.  Anyway, they quote current research being very successful with conception rates increasing from 26% up to 42%!  For more info, the leaflet which I picked up at reception today says to contact reception or Nick Dalton-Brewer on 07962 131 049.  They only include 10 participants per week so should you wish to be considered you should present your form early.

Anyway, very pleased to say that DH and I have just returned from having first scan at 7 weeks and all looks really good  .  I think seeing the embryo (confirmed to be 1 and not twins) with pulsing heartbeat has driven home that it's actually happening.  Until now, we could hardly believe it and were scared to get excited.  In fact, we were so bowled over by the scan today that we nearly walked out without seeing the nurse and getting a repeat prescription or giving blood!  Seriously feeling very blessed and lucky!  We've now told respective parents with brothers/sisters to follow over the next few days.  We're decided to keep the good news from other family and friends until 3 months but will be hard especially with my big tummy.

Hope all is going well with everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Afternoon all.
6 of them had divided into 2 cells and 1 into 4 cells this morning but my EC wasn't until Tues afternoon so it was less than 48 hrs when they called.
Don't know yet if they'll do the ET tomorrow or the weekend - we'll find that out tomorrow morning. We're both working from home so we can dive onto a train quickly, I just need to be able to drink enough water!

Lucky - good to hear your scan was successful 
Roozie - my mum used to do research into male infertility at an IVF unit in Nth England and did all the checks prior to the IVF being carried out.  They couldn't get govmt funding for grants to continue the research so she had to stop.  I also used to know the consultants up there but that quite a while ago when I lived at home.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glitter, that's fantastic. So happy for you. Lots of   to you for tomorrow if your ET does end up being then.

Kabby - of course lots of   for you tomorrow too - look forward to hearing it's a nice big fat confirmed BFP!!

MT, congrats on your scan. You must be relieved and v excited indeed. At least you can start to relax a bit more now... will be 3 months before you know it i expect and then time will really start to fly as you count downt the months and count up your tummy size!!

Tokii, Tizzywhizz, how you girls doing? Any more news your ends?

Off for third scan tomorrow - trying to feel +ve but struggling a bit at the moment. Praying those follies are fattening up now, just don't feel any activity going on inside so convinced they're all shrivelling up. PMA never my strong point! Sunday should have a definite yay or nay on going ahead with GIFT.

Night all,
Rooz x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Roozie if you read this before leaving!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems my embies have woken up a bit.  My DH is the master of procrastination and it looks like its even filtered right down to a cellular level!!!
Now got one at 8 cells as well as one at 6.  The others are at 4 & 5 (1 lagging at 3) so they're calling back after a midday review to see if the others have caught up.  The waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been searching high and low on this site for the last few months, to gauge some feedback on what clinic to choose!!!! I was drawn to ARGC purely for stats, but have looked at the bigger picture and can see plenty of other clinics with also good stats for my age and treatment required!!

I'm looking at the ACU @ UCH for treatment and would be grateful if you could answer the following questions;

Why UCH?
Approx how much is IVF or ICSI?
Were you monitored close to EC & ET?
What were the staff like?
Did you see the same consultant throughout your TX?

If you could add anything to help, please do.

Thanks for your time.

Mummy P


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all - will post personals later!!

MummyP answers to your questions!

Why UCH? - Great results/stats.  Easy to get to from home.  Well recommended by my gynae
Costs - my icsi has been approx £7k incl.drugs, ivf I believe is approx £5k
Monitoring - during stimms I was there every other day for scan and blood test, I felt very closely monitored and supported during that time without it being excessive
Staff - lovely, nurses are great, each consultant I have seen has been supportive and answered all my silly questions with out laughing at me.
Consultant - no I didn't but I didn't feel this was an issue, I felt each dr I saw already knew my situation and had read my notes so seeing diff. people didn't bother me.  My consultant Mr Serhal was always there if I had questions about my tx.

-ves - their admin isn't brilliant!!

I've just had a positive test after a blast transfer on my first icsi attempt so I clearly feel very positive about the clinic.  I felt in very good hands there, was given plenty of info on my treatment, felt like I was treated as an individual not another patient.  I felt more comfortable having had the dummy transfer and OST test that my treatment was tailored to me personally.  I would throughly recommend but its an indivdual choice - their open day is a good time to see the clinic and meet the staff

HTH
Kx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Kabby,

I have PM you. 

Mummy P x


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Mummy P - Deciding is on clinic is indeed a difficult choice.  Personally, my husband and I had unanswered questions about the ARGC after the Panorama programme (verdict is still out).  I don't think it totally made us strike it off our shortlist.  Really, in terms of stats, it was always going to be either UCH, ARGC or Hammersmith (the latter should we have gone down the NHS route due to them having a relationship with my local PCT).  We also thought long and hard about the commute to each - for us, the UCH was a very straightforward 30 min journey from Herts on the train with a 5 minute walk either side).  Anyway, we went to the open evening at the UCH (monthly) and felt comfortable with what we saw so booked a consultation where we were told that we could start straight away - everything just seemed to be falling in place and at the end of the day, you do need to take a leap of faith and just go for it.  All in all, our decision was informed but not too lengthy - it just felt right.
Cost ?  All in, to date, we have spent £7500 for IVF ICSI.
I was monitored pretty closely : blood every other day and when my numbers went off the charts they took blood every day.  I had overstimulated ovaries and perhaps they could have monitored that a little more closely but have no experience of another clinic so not sure how they could have done this better.
I didn't see the same Dr through the whole process - in fact it was rather the opposite.  DH and I were talking about this last night and whether we would have preferred one contact throughout.  At the end of the day, the UCH is always very busy so I'm sure they are accommodating as best they can.  To see one Dr, I'm sure their prices would go up - so for us, would I pay more to see the same Dr ?  probably not - their stats speak for themselves so really that's all that mattered.
Good luck.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Lucky MT,

I have sent you a PM

Mummy P x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd go with what Kabby and Lucky MT have said - I think we all live in the same area too.
UCH is very convenient for us and has a good reputation. For the scans, I saw the same lady each time, except for the last one.  The monitoring prior to EC was excellent - I had to have a few blood tests due to having PCOS and they needed to keep an eye on me to prevent OHSS.
The embryologists are very good and explain things clearly
I haven't had the 'clobbered with one large invoice' that others have had - I've received invoices every 3 weeks or so (usually arrive the day after I've been in for some reason!!).  Even when there was something charged for that shouldn't have been, there was no problem and the payment was put back onto the credit card.

For me the one negative is the waiting time when we get there however look at it the other way - if I needed extra time with the consultants / nurses, I wouldn't want to be told 'time's up, next person!!'  Just allow plenty of time after the appointment so you don't have to rush.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

What a week - after my tests on Monday decided to hang fire on a real celebration until ACU had confirmed with a blood test so its been a bit of an odd week and I've been trying to keep distracted and busy.  Had blood test at 10.00am this morning, they said they would call between 5 and 7pm - still no call at 6.30pm and by this stage I was actually talking to my mobile willing it to ring!!  Carole rang eventually at 6.40 - I quote "congratulations, you are very pregnant!" - my hcg was 1324!!!    Anything over a 100 is good apparently, progesterone fine and my blood count good.  So I'm still on the Clexane and cyclosgest but off aspirin and prognova!  I know they can't tell if its twins yet but Carole did say it was quite high for my dates!  So its real now and closest family and friends know.....they've been on tenterhooks all day and thought it wasn't good news when they hadn't heard!!

Glitter - fantastic, fantastic news about your embies - what did the midday review say, when are you going in for transfer, hope you are taking it easy....what are your chances of going for blast?  Think its really funny they've been procrastinating like DH - they'll probably go into overdrive now....how are you feeling, any discomfort?

MummyP - hope you've had some good info to help you make an informed choice.  I have to say that I didn't have any problems with waiting....apart from the 1st appt when I was there for about 3 hours!  I think you have to be prepared as Lucky says about seeing diff. Drs - however I do wonder if other clinics are able to offer continuity when fertility tx tends to be a moving feast anyway.  I'm sure you'll make the right choice.

Roozie - hang in there hun     thinking is really important, make sure you are stuffing yourself with protein!  Keep your tum warm as well remember - it might be worth thinking about some acu too....I'll keep my fingers crossed for a poss conversion to ivf for you as well!  Co-enzyme Q10 can help that lining as well.

Tokii  & Tizz - how goes it, any more news?

Lucky - great news about your scan, can't wait for mine, booked for 10th, think I'm going to have a cautious 2 weeks but excited nonetheless!!!

Catherine - how are you, hope you are still feeling well

Ginny - are you still around, how is it all going?

Emilia - hope all well with you - hows your bump growing now?!!

Mez - hope all ok with you as well.

Well looks like its going to be rotten weather this weekend - hope it cheers up before next week as we are off for the week - only up the road but a get away nonetheless......great timing actually!!

Thinking of you all
Kxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!  Very early morning to you  ,


How's everyone?

Kabby that's wonderful news on the confirmation!   You must be absolutely overjoyed - really does looki like it could be twins doesnt it!   

Glitter - way-hay!  Those embies look like they have started as they mean to go!  What's the timing looking like now?  I guess if you are not a patient person you are finding the last stages of the wait hard!  I know I would be.  Good luck for a blast transfer.  


MummyP - good luck with your decision.  I would echo what the others have said with the exception that I *have* seen the same Dr for all my consults.  My situation is a little complex - I have a chronic medical condition for which I have been a patient of UCH (NHS) all my life.  Choosing ACU for private fert treatment was therefore only natural - I needed the links with UCH and the geographical proximity,  I havent started my IVF yet becuase Ive had issues that have been needed to be addressed.  Im not really certain what the future will hold for me but I am quite happy with the service I have received from ACU to date.  My consultant deserves a medal for his patience with me! LOL.  I would also echo what others have said re ACU invoicing and admin - keep your eyes peeled for duplicate invoices!!!  It's not intention, Im sure, but it does happen and you could pay twice for the same thing if you are not on the ball, LOL.

Roozie, hun, I'm really keeping everything crossed for you and am eagerly awaiting your news.  Really hope those follicles are on the verge of some super growth spurts - that's how I responded on my last IUI - nothing for ageds and then hold your horses they all started trying for the olympics.  So, fingers X'd.


Tokii  - how goes it, any more developments?  

Lucky - Congratulations on your milestone!  If that had been me, IO dont think I would have been able to walk straight, let alone remember the blood tests!   Well done, and good luck for the net few months.


Catherine - how is it going?  I hope you are keeping well - is it a relief to have it all out in the open?  

Emilia, Im sure you must be living a mad life bouncing between London and Hastings with bub in tow!  What an exciting time for you.  Please say hello if you ever get a chance - would love to hear your news.  Thanks for all your support.

S-C hun, hope everythings ok and those other referrals are mapping out ok.  PM any time if you want to exchange notes.

Hello to everyone else.

NOt much to update you on  this week other than DP has a testicular issue that has arisen meaning a sperm count drop by 50%.  We went into shock when we found out (all the issues have just been mine and previously his sperm analysis was normal).  We are told that it is still suitable for the IVF but we need to get clarification - Im due to start stimming in the next week!!!  It's the last thing we needed, but hey ho.  Anyone got any good tips on improving sperm quality and count?

BD and love to you all,

Tizz xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Morning all.
Well the midday phone call was pretty good.  I had 1 at 8 cells and 3 at 7 cells and they were all of top quality..  The other ones had stopped which can be expected.
I'm now a bit confused as to when the ET will be done - I've got muddled up between the two calls yesterday!!!  I think they were using the midday review to confirm Friday or Sat ET but I can't remember  
I do know that they will be calling me this morning so I'll make sure I remember what's going on.  I'm not a natural risk taker and if they've improved yesterday, I don't think I want to leave it another day - I'm petrified it will all go horribly wrong.  I have most of next week off from work, not that its physically stressful so I'll be watching some Wimbledon on the sofa!

Kabby - that is fantastic news, you must both be really happy  
Tizzy, some men eract well to additional multi vits, zinc and selenium plus lots of fresh fruit and veg but not all (not my DH either!).  Sperm takes 3 months to mature so if you start stimming next week, this might not work for him but he'll feel healthier in his mindset and that has to be good.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Thank you again for all your valuable feedback, I feel so honoured to be welcomed into your thread  .

I'll keep you posted on our decision, sending     and Huge sprinkling     to you all.

Mummy P xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi ladies,

Kabs, proper CONGRATS to you mummy!!  You must be totally euphoric after that 'phone call, so just enjoy the ride. That's fab. Thanks for the Q-10 tip by the way - may as well give it a try, perhaps a little too late in the day but who knows, nothing to lose i guess. xx

Glitter, ooh, i do hope you know what's what by now. Perhaps you've already had it? Anyway, your embies sounded fighting fit and i'm sure you'll have/have had two great little beans put back inside of you. Keep them snug and take it easy.. a good dose of Wimbledon watching sounds just the ticket. I always find it incredibly therapeutic (unless it involves seeing another Brit fall at the final hurdle!) and will probably do the same next week.   

Tizz, hiya hun'. Try not to worry too much about the sperm issue. I know it's not what you need right now but out of the several million i'm sure your DH will have plenty to get jiggy with your eggs when the time comes. Try to take things one step at a time... i'm a past master when it comes to stressing, believe me, but what will be will be so just try to channel any stress into a massive PMA that nothing can stand in the way of !!    

Mummy P, well i too can only echo what's previously been said about UCH. All +ve stuff, waiting times never really a problem for me (perhaps i got lucky??!!) even when the waiting room's been full to brimming with bods. I have seen the same cons. each time, tho' t only needed 2 sessions with him so far. Other appt's, mainly scans, have been different people but it hasn't detracted from anything as all of them seem well versed with patient notes etc. Nurses are lovely - really helpful and v good at answering questions - & i've definitely asked my fair share of daft ones aswell.   
So if you do go ahead and choose here, i don't think you'll have any regrets and will always feel in safe, knowledgeable hands, whatever stage you're at. 
(Oh, actually, only -ve thing i would say if about drug costs - they are pricey compared to some other pharmacies but you don't need to buy your drugs from them as they will prescribe and you are free to go wherever you like. (we all know some cheaper places so just ask when the time comes)

Tokii, you ok hun'?   Where you at now... stimming i think? Any scan news yet??

Had third scan yesterdaya and highly relieved to find out my 6 little follies are growing anda are now about 12-15 mm. A seventh little tiddler also came into the fold but unfortunately won't be big enough in time to be of any use. (still, it made me feel good to know my ovaries were still trying hard for me!) I'm stimming for an extra day now, lining still rather thin so hoping it'll thicken up by next Wednesday. Last scan to be Monday before final decisions are made,then most likely GIFT set for Wednesday. I did ask about conversion to IVF but the 2 cons had a chat and came back saying we should still expect to go ahead with GIFT.    Anyway, it's a milestone for me so can't complain too much.

Hi everyone else... hope the bigger pregnant mummies are thriving, Emilia and Catherine??! Mez, S-C, Wrenster, if you're about, hope you guys are feeling ok and making +ve progress with next steps....

R xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Glitter - fab news about the embies - don't forget to let us know when you are going in for e/t so I can send lots of good sticky vibes your way!!!  Are you going to do any acu before and after?

Roozie - glad to hear the follies are bearing up well, try the Q10, keep tummy warm and possibly look to get some acu done - great for improving womb lining.

Tizz - I wouldn't panic too much about DH, mine has low count and motility and antibodies and we managed!!  He did cut out alcohol completely, ate very good diet, took Zita Wests vits & minerals for men and his motilitiy and count had increased by the time it came to our icsi

Enjoy the weekend all despite the mizzy weather!!

Kx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Kabby,

Fantastic news and welcome to the ACU Mummy Club !! My HCG was 594 and I'm having twins so you are looking likely too or triplets if one blast divided , you'll know better at your 7 week scan, feel free to ask anything twin related !!   

Glitter wishing you the best for your ET, will it be a day 3 or day 5/6....sending yout lots of  

MummyP welcome, I can second all the other girls who recommended ACU, it would be a good choice .

Hi to everyone else, not read down the thread as have just checked in and off for a nap now !

Take care,

Cx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

ET was this afternoon - we've just got back - 2 * 10 cells put back and the others they're going to keep an eye on for freezing.

It was a bit of a rush job as there was a mis-communication and nobody rang us to tell us what time to come in for the ET!!!  It had got to midday and we were looking at eachother wondering whether to call the on-call  moby!!!  Just as well we did and I managed to get enough water down me in time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glitter... phew! Must have been a bit tense, i expect you could have done wthout the extra wondering on tenter hooks but never mind, all done now and hopefully 2 little crackers inside you! Rest up and let those embies do the rest.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Glitter - wow that all seems a bit manic.  Great to hear your news and your embies are on board. Hope you are now really taking it easy to give them a chance to settle in.  Hope it wasn't too painful....seeing your embies is great isn't it though!

Catherine - don't freak me out with the idea of triplets!!!  What day did you do your HCG test on?  Scan is 10th July so guess will know all then.....arghhhh another 2 week wait!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, it was a bit manic but we just got the first train we could and carted a load of water to drink as we went so as to not have any train problems!!!
Am curled up at home with the laptop in bed which is quite nice and it wasn't too painful at all.  No work for me for 3 days and then only minimum stuff after that.
Your scan date is the official test date for me - how soon did you give into temptation and do it anyway?


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Day 9!  I did have a 5 day blast transfer though  and also that was 14 days post e/c....I worked out my pregnyl would be out of my system so could rely on a positive result. Not sure how I would have felt if it had been -ve though, would it have made it worse or not....I was pretty stressed by Day 9, no symptoms and panicky it hadn't worked so I had to put myself out of my misery....that said I didn't really trust the result until I had my hcg blood test on Friday so its swings and roundabouts I guess

Make sure you take it easy!
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh yes, am alternating between and orange / yellow office on a PC and the sofa with my feet up.  I can't sit down all day, I get really restless and feel lousy if I do that!!  DH is being nice and fussy / attentive too


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kabby, didn't mean to freak you out, I had my HCG on day 11 like you but you got a fantastic result, at least all is confirmed now and it won't be long until your scan date.

Glitter - hope you are getting lots of rest.

Off for a sunday dinner ,

Hi to all xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Catherine, I'm feeling very lazy.  I've been loafing round all day and couldn't even be bothered to get dressed properly.  There's a certain amount of satisfaction to be derived from being in a dressing gown all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls
I haven't poswted in a while as I'm still waiting for my broadband to be connected so relying on dial up which is so slow but at least it's still something. I'm having ultrasound scan 2mrw and I'm looking 4ward 2 it.

Tizzywizz, i started off with 2amps but was asked to increase it 2 3amps after i had the full blood test on friday. I also didn't get my prescription from UCH, i got it from ali in fazeley, i got it for about 640 in all ( my pound sign is not working). anyway i hope a/f shows up in time 4 u unlike me i was practically begging it 2 show up. the only tip i have is to take vitamins, i just put DH on wellman cos we're having ICSI but since they say don't worry, i don't think u shld and like someone already said it takes 3 months to make new sperm.

Kabby, triplets huh anyway any news is good news. I'm so happy 4 u. DH has been doing my injections. quite painful on my tummy but i hardly feel anything on my tighs. I just realised i haven't taken any aspirin, is it too late 2 start one now. 2 more weeks to wait, i guess u would be be used to that by now. at least this 2 week wait is a happy and joyful one rather than the first 2 week wait.

glitter, thank God ur embies are on board, all u have 2 do now is start visualisation and writing i love u on ur tummy like Emilia says. i bet u must have been so tense at least u called. I'm so happy 4 u so waiting 4 ur BFP news.

Roozie, 3rd scan already!!! (just joking). i 'm having my first scan 2mrw. good news on ur follies, bet u're looking forward 2 ur GIFT, all u have to do is be positive, I know it's easier said than done but girl that seems to work for most pple. 

MummyP welcome to the thread, i think the girls have all spoken, u get the tretment aT uch N u get all the support u need in this thread. that's all i can say. 

Hi LuckyMT, Catherine, Emilia, ginny,wrenster,mez and SC.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah Catherine feeling better now as my test was Day 13!  If hcg doubles every 48 hours our levels would be about the same....its weird I've been referring the "the beanies" rather than one all along but I'd be happy either way, triplets would be a shock but I'd take it in my stride I'm sure

Glitter - enjoy that dressing gown - I spent 3 days pretty much dossing around, watching back to back ER and The OC I'd recorded on Sky + and generally enjoying the excuse to loaf!

Tokii - good luck for your scan tomorrow fingers crossed all going well

Hi to everyone else - Roozie, Lucky MT, Tizzy, Ginny, Mez, Wrenster and SC

I'm off on holiday now till Friday - I'll be thinking of you all though whilst I'm away - hope I come back to lots of news
xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Good morning - lookee no rain! 

A quick question, AF arruived this morning and I called ACU to arrange scan - the lady who answered asked me what my protocol said - I explained I was on short protocol and was just told to arrange the scan for Day 1 or 2.  She seemed to think I should have had some written info - what did you guys get at this stage??

My AF looks quite faint again - but we still go ahead again, sigh.

Anyway, the sun is helping!

Hope everyone's ok,   

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Tizzwizz,
When we started, we had a sheet that had the drugs and then dates written on it by one of the nurses - do you still have that?  I was on mid-luteal so different to you.
Are you totally positive that AF is 'full on'.  I had a couple of faint bits and then nothing for 2 days so I had to rebook appts!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

thanks Glitter - when I was in last tues for the Dummy and hycosy the  nurse said to book in for scan day 1 or 2 and I would get the drug regime organised on that day.

I have a histroy of faint bleeds and thin endometrium, so I dont think AF will get any more exuberant (!) than this.

To be honest, Im not feeling all that optimistic, given that Im about to kick off with the IVF finally.  I really need to work on my PMA lol.

Tizz x


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

You'll be fine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hi there all

Its been about 10 days since I have logged on and just as I thought - Kabby has joined the baby club!!! Well done Kabby, that is so brilliant!!!!   .

Toki and Glitter and Tizzy whiz - good luck with the cycling! Hopefully you guys will be hot on the heels of Kabby too.

Thanks to those of you who replied to my last message. I am feeling a bit better now than I was, although I have not resolved any of our problems. I wish I was strong enough to say that I will just get a cat if I can't have a baby, but a cat just won't do it for me! I have counselling booked soon and we'll see what happens!

I am off to the west country for a break this week so hopefully if it doesn't rain too much it will be a nice break ... I will log on soon to see how the current cyclers are getting on, and to see if Kabby has twins or not!

Love wrenster xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening everyone,

need a bit of help if you're about tonight. Having a bit of a panick this eve - final scan before GIFT/IVF on Wednesday went ok today - follies are just below 17mm. (they're going to assess what's best on the day, GIFT or IVF, once they've see the egg & sperm quality) But to my horror, the nurse called a hour ago to say my LH has started to surge, it was at 12.8 (should be 2 or 3) and there's a risk i could ovulate before they can do anything. I just can't believe this. They've advised to continue with the trigger shot this eve and will have to be scanned again tomorrow as well to check what hormones are doing. They've discussed doing a last minute EC tomorrow if necessary, but apparently can't because the Pregnyl needs time in the system and if they go in prematurely, it could also be a disaster. So i'm basically doing my nut here - i was so relieved after the scan today that all was going to plan and now this. Anyone had a similar experience on previous cycles? My EC wa orginally to be tomorrow but they changed it on Friday to Wednesday instead, to stimm me for an extra day - could this have cost me my eggs?

Hi to everyone else...sorry to be me me me tonight but feel totally stressed out. 

Tokii - hope all looked ok at your scan today?? 

Tizzy - yes, i had a sheet too, but the detailed plan was given to me at the first scan appt - what drugs to take when etc. Good luck at your's too.. hope you're set to start stimming. FYI, I was on SP, Cetrotide/Menopur. 

Rooz


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Roozie,
Hope everything has calmed down a bit today and you now know what's what.  It's the not knowing that causes the stress.    and I hope it all goes okay for you  

We are down to the last 2 embryos which were transferred Saturday - the other two didn't make it to blast either.  I have the feeling that these last two have also given up on us too so am waiting for AF to make an appearance at the weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing better!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.

Glitter, hang in there, you have the best one's on board an they are in the ideal place so there is a lot to hope for.  Is it a lack of symptoms that is making you feel less optimistic?  I know I'm always the same, the 2ww is the hardest!  I'm hoping you are simply having a symptom-free 2WW, like Kabby did 

Roozie, goodness, you are not having an easy time of it!  It seems a real quandary, presumably the LH surge started as the follicles were maturing well, I'm not sure I understand how having the EC can be too soon, especially after pregnyl, but one thing is for sure you are in the best hands and I'm sure ACU will do well by you.  I'm sorry I didnt see your message last night to send you some    sooner.

Wrenster, great to hear from you - hope a few days in the west country helps blow the cobwebs.  I dont think I'd be happy with a cat either, but I hope you and DH can come to some comfortable decisions together in the future.

Im due my basline scan today, Im a little unhappy not to have any written info to refer to at the moment, especially as I think I will be on a complex drug regime, but I hope ACU rectify that today when I have the scan and am advised re the stimming.

Sorry this is a brief one - hi to all ladies,

BD

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Hang in there Tizzy, you'll get all the info when you go in.  Take your time with them and if you have a list of questions, take them along too.  There's nothing worse than not having all the info / knowledge that you want!
I haven't had any symptoms at all yet so hopefully following in Kabby's foot steps!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

THbaks Glitter, how many vials of menopur were you on and which day of your cycle did you start stimming.  How soon after starting stimming was your first scan?

questions questions!
  Sorry!

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey there,
The menopur injections started on day 4 (base line scan day 3 for me) and had two vials.  The next scan was on day 7 and I also had a blood count.  That count revealed that I hadn't reacted quite as well as the OST result had thought and it got upped to 3 vials from that point on.  The follies were a bit slow to get going and I had scans every 2 days with extra blood tests however they did perk up enough for EC to be on the predicted day.  My arm looked like a junkie's by the end of it!

DH decided to take over and do the menopur injections into my tummy.  The first lot weren't too bad at all however it did start to sting towards the end.

good luck for later


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Glitter,

ACU's last letter about me stated I would be on 5 vials!  I know I was on a slow responder on 3 (for iui) but I did get there, I might just question it this afternoon!

Thanks glitter, will let you know!

Txx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I also have PCOS so the risk of OHSS was substantially increased for me which is why it was so low at the beginning. They will be able to tell at the first scan / blood test whether to continue or decrease the vials.


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Glitter - Hang in there and I hope you're thinking positive things.  My "embryo experience" may help you : I started off with 16 eggs collected which I was ecstatic about, of which 14 were suitable for injection - at this stage I was thinking I'd definitely have some frosties too.  Day 3 and we still had 10 embryo's which were continuing to divide (6-10 cells) of which 9 were top grade - we couldn't believe our luck.  Then , the embryologists and I had a break in communication - I understood that things were going swimmingly, however on ET day, Day 7, Dr S and the head embryologist told DH and myself that things weren't looking ideal and I only had one blastocyst of inferior quality and another one which "they may as well transfer". They were just telling it as it was but it sure took our breath away.  It took us a fair bit of time to recover and let's say we were probably at our lowest on that day - not best way to go into ET.  Anyway, the ET wasn't pain free or straight forward - I was left on the theatre table for one and a half hours waiting for the Dr to become available and another Dr to find my uterus in the scan.  Rather fraught.  Despite going from 16 eggs to only one inferior quality blasto, I still had hope on my side.  Through the 2WW, I had no typical symptoms but kept on visualising and hoping and I did indeed get my BFP.  Glitter, your embryo's are in the right place and anything can happen - so hang in there - there's always a chance.  I really pray things go well for you.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Lucky MT what a touching story - it really does show that you never can tell.  Sorry you had such a turbulent time tho'

Roozy - any news today, Ive been thinking of you and hoping that an appropriate strategy was developed for you - did they go for EC?  Please give us an update when you can, hope all is well.

Glitter, thanks for you support today, try and hang in there, admire those orange things and try the positive thinking - especially visualising yourself with bump, if you can.  If you cant, what about a nice pamper treatment, just to treat yourself and for relaxation.

Well ladies, it seems my time has finally come, I had a "para-ovary cyst" on the scan today, but the bloods indicated low hormone, so we are all systems go and I start stimming tomorrow!  Was a bit shocked to have been presented with the invoice for IVF in advance tho!  £3k  to pay at first scan, is that right?  Im planning on gettinmg some of my meds on NHS, so are they inmcluding the drugs in this figure, or what?!

Emjoy the rest of the evening ladies,

here's hoping for big whammy doses of BD !

T xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words Lucky and Tizzy.  It's just hard when we started so positively with a high number.  I know most clinics routinely transfer after 2-3 days so blast isn't the be all and end all.  

We got our invoices every 2-3 weeks or so and they were detailed in the breakdown as to what they were for and it was always after the event.  If you aren't getting the drugs from them, you won't be charged.  Kabby got just the one invoice right before ET but I guess it depends on their banking / invoice run.  Good to hear you're going ahead with everything.

Roozie - what happened - are you okay


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

TizzyWizz - I hope you're doing okay.  Sorry, I've not written sooner but have been a bit lazy over the week-end - a couple of days you asked about tips for improving sperm quality and numbers - that the million dollar question in my house !  This is what my DH has tried : vitamins (although he won't take Wellman as the smell and taste makes him feel sick! - I have 3 packs up for grabs - 3 for 2 offer ! - so let me know and I'll post them through), loose cotton underwear (hey, we're desperate so we'll try anything!), little or no caffeine and no alcohol apart from the odd beer.  My DH isn't a smoker so this helps lots I'm sure.  My DH also tried a couple of sessions of acu which he thought was beneficial.  Anyway, the effects aren't immediate so I'm sure we didn't reap the benefits during our last cycle - but it sure made DH feel like he was doing his bit.  Anyone else got and other recommendations ?

Also hoping you got all the info you needed today when you went in Tizzywizz.  Any idea of when your EC is ?  I think I was on tender hooks during the period of scans and blood tests which you're going through right now.  As Glitter suggested, maybe taking in a list of questions with you each time may help - I used to get my pad out and tick things off - otherwise I would always come away thinking I'd forgotten one thing or another.  I'm think the nurses half expected a longer session with me and my questions !!!  I also checked off all the drugs I was taking each time I saw the nurses - seems OTT but really helped me out as only by doing this did we catch that I was taking the incorrect number of menopur vials for the first 3 days - no, I couldn't believe it either !!!  One of the nurses instructed me to take 1 powder instead of 2.  I don't think I was hearing things as my DH was there and confirmed.  Anyway, a different nurse caught this when I asked her to review what I called my 'drug list' - had I not done this, not sure how long I would have continued with 1 vial.  As it worked out, taking one vial at the start was a godsend as on day 11 of injections my E2 levels were off the chart and I was consequently left to coast for 5 days before ET.
Keep your spirits up - will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing about how things progress.


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tizzywizz - I generally got invoiced after each treatment - I couldn't spot a trend though - I guess they have days that they process invoices...?  Getting charged before the treatment does seem a bit premature.  I think the earliest they should process charges is on the day of treatment.


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies - just thought I'd mention it again, I have 3 boxes of Wellman tablets which I bought from Boots 2 months ago which I'll probably end up throwing away as DH doesn't like taste or smell - I don't want anything for them but if they would be useful to anyone, please let me know and I'll post them out to you.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Our broadband has finally been connected. BT sure took their time but there's a lot of activities that's been going on in this thread. I had another scan and blood test 2day and I've been asked to increase to 6. I initially started off with 2, then 3 then 5 and now 6. It's all good. The nurse shocked me there might not even be any eggs in the follicles, that was quite shocking to the system.

Tizzywizz, how did ur vbaseline scan go?
Roozie, i saw ur msg and have u had ur ec, i'll b having mine on monday n the LH surge, did they do anything about it. 
Glitter, how r u feeling? how many days have u got left b4 u get 2 d end of ur 2ww. I bet before u know u'll be testing and   to u
Wrenster, have a good break and just relax and good luck with ur counselling.  
Hi Lucky MT, Kaby, SC, Catherine and Emilia.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI tokki, glitter, kabby, Lucky, Roozie,Emilia, S-C, Catherine - and all ACU ladies

Evening all, hope everyone' trundling along ok.  

Roozie, hope everythings going ok and you are managing to keep your head above water, our thoughts are with you.

Glitter, hope you are managing to think some positive thoughts and have enough to distract you at the moment.

Lucky, thank you so much for the tips re sperm, meds and and bills!  I'm still taking great faith in your experience, Ive really had to have my wits about me.  First Dr Ranieri prescribed something they didnt have in stock so had to take it to local pharmacy where we descovered that Dr R hadnt written the dose in, and I had to start stimming today, so all a bit of mass panic!  Also now realised they listed me for vibramycin antibiotics but they've given me doxycline in the bag.  Last and not least the invoices are very strange, I got an inadvance bill for £3k for "ivf cycle" yesterday when I was there, but today in the post I've got my bill for the dummy egg and hycosy from last week.  So I am *really* confused as to why Im being billed for this £3k and upfront!

Anyway, in the grander scheme of things all that will probably right its self, and Ive started the stimming, so its Day 1 for me and Im trying to stay cool about it all.  Have started on 4 vials (im a slow responder), was ok after the initial stinginess.  DP watched on but left me to my own device   Men!

Does anyone else find that Menopur tends to make them feel tired and muzzy-headed?  Or maybe that just comes with a high dose  

Love and luck to everyone,

Tizz xxx


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, hope you're all well, there's been a lot of activity and I'm not sure I'm up to date.

Glitter, well done on your two beans. I know the 2ww's hard but really try and stay positive and take it as easy as you can.    

Tizzy, I found I was a bit fuzzy headed on menopur but i think it might be worth mentioning to ACU if you get a chance just to make sure you're responding ok to it.

Roozie, any news? hope it all worked out well for you.

Wrenster, good to hear from you. hope your break is relaxing.

Tokii, hhope you're doing ok with all those vials. Fingers crossed that you've got plenty of lovely eggs.

Kabby, hope you're doing well and looking forward to your scan.

I'm still waiting to do the long protocol again in September. I started acupuncture today which was weird but strangely relaxing. I've just boiled up the herbs they gave me and the house stinks! I've also been given a load of pills to take. did anyone else take the herbs and pills? I'm going to do 7 sessions of acu and see how i feel.

Anyway, hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well and staying positive. xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is enjoying the little speck of sunshine we seem to be having todaY - about time!

Mez - Lovely to hear from you again.  How is the acupuncture going?  I am now having acupuncture from Emilia's acupuncturist and loving it!  Yesterday turned up with a headache I'd been carrying all day. was headache free in 20mins and slept like a log last night.  Could get used to that  

Wrenster, hope you had a good break (by the time you read this!)

Roozie, sounds like its been a tough week for you this week.  I hope that you managed to get to IVF or GIFT stage ok, and that everyone is doing right by you.  THinking of you XX

Glitter, hun, how's 2 ww going?  Are you still climbing the walls?  I know I'll be just the same if/when I get to that stage, but I hope you are coping ok and taking it easy!  

Tokii, how's stimming going?  What cycle day are you on now?  How are you feeling?  Fingers x'f for you and hope those follies are grwoing nicely.

Kabby, have you managed to come down from cloud 9 yet?    When is your next scan now?

Emilia and Catherine hope new homes and new bumps are coming along nicely!

Quick update on me, well not much to report really, cycle day 2 of stimms, injections are ok but starting to feel tired (Menopur always does this to me, Im on 4 vials), first scan tomorrow, more acupunc on sunday.  Oh - a quick question, has anyone been asked to drink lots of milk  I've been reading this on other threads but no one at acu has recommended this to me.  


Hope everyone's ok.

 

T xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

hi tizzy,
Good to hear you're doing ok.  Thinking about it, the menopur did make me more tired -weird!  I'm back at work now so mind taken off it a little bit.  No normal AF symptoms yet so this is still good news.  Haven't had to do anything strenuous - DH has been with me at Tesco for trolley pushing and packing - long may that continue 
Roozie - what happened - are you okay


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I went for what was supposed to b my lastg scan 2day but guess what i doubt if it'll b but i'm just waiting 4 d call from one of the nurses who would tell me if e/c will be on monday and tuesday but how r u guys doing? Menopur makes me tired, i've been sleeping like a log, everywhere train u name it but funny enough i'm always tired 24 7 anyway so that's no big deal.

Tizzywizz, how is ur acupuncture going?  Do u have 2 go the acupuncturist hse or does she comes to urs?

ROOZIE, 
HAVE U HAD UR E/C? How is it going? 

Glitter, how is it going? before u know it u'll be testing. 

Hi Kabby, Catherine, Emilia, Lucky MT, Mez, SC and Wrenster.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

Glitter, this is my great debate at the moment, whether I want to be off during my 2ww (if it comes to it!) or not.  Sounds to me like its been good for you tho'.  Great news on  , may it continue!  Very best of luck!

Tokki, have you had the call yet?  Re the acupuncture, I go to her house but she will come to mine around EC and ET, which is great.  Hope that helps.

  to everyone,

Tizz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya everybody,

thanks for all your positive vibes these past few days, it means alot. Sorry it's taken me this long to update you on the week's drama, just got back home from London yesterday and been sleeping loads since then... am really knocked out for  some reason. 
Anyway, despite the ovulation alert on Monday eve, my eggies managed to stay in there for just long enough to tide me over until GIFT on Wednesday morning. The "emergency" scan i had on Tuesday thankfully showed my follies hadn't collapsed but there was some fluid there which apparently indicated it was imminent. (the cons. actually said she was expecting to see them all collapsed gicen my LH level!) They couldn't do an EC that day due to the timing of the Pregnyl shot and the risks of aspirating too early and jeopardising the lot. So Tuesday afternoon and eve, i was on major ov. twinges alert and praying non-stop for it to hold off until the next day!! The scan first thing Wednesday luckily showed i still had 5 decent follies there, (2 must've diminished) from which they extracted 5 eggs so was incredibly relieved i got that far!! 3 have gone back into my tubes with DH's sperm, and 2 were left to fertilise outside, but sadly we had a call saying both fertilised abnormally - 2 sperm had penetrated each of the eggs, something i wasn't even aware could happen. The embryologist said it was +ve in that it shows the sperm are able penetrate them, but there's no way of telling if that's how the other 3 are going to fare - just got to hope not. Only other bit of news which i guess i can now laugh at, is that i had to make an unscheduled stop at Kingston A&E on the way home to be catheterised!! The G.A had sent my bladder muscles to sleep so by mid-journey home to Basingstoke and after several unsuccessful attempts in various pub loos, i thought i was going to burst. 2.5 pints later i was a much happier person!!! 

Sorry for the long winded ramblings about me! I've been catching up on you guys and it sounds as though you're managing to stay fairly sane during the old 2WW Glitter..? Being back at work has got to be a help i'd have thought... otherwise it's just all too easy for that imagination to work overtime! When do you actually test again?? Oh, Glitter, d'you know if it's OK to take Spirulina during the 2ww, i believe it is...?

Tizz - great that you're well on the way now. Those injections aren't a bundle of laughs are they, but actually they become more tedious than anything after a while, i think. Mixing up those damned vials was the part i loathed most, seeme to take me forever! I was on 6 a day,after the first couple of days being on 5, and i must admit, i think i was more tired than usual, tho' hard to tell with so much going on. Just commuting up to London each time exhauted me!! Anyway, best of luck with your first scan tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you and hoping for lots of lovely follies. Don't despair if there aren't loads there at this stage though, they can recruit more as you go on, plus you have scope to up the dosage if necessary (tho' hopefully not!)    

Tokii - gosh, not long to go now either. So EC set for early part of next week. That's great.... how many follies have they counted so far? Lots of good'uns i hope.... 

Hey Mez... good to hear from you.  Glad you're enjoying your acu, i'm sure that can only help get you prep'ed for September. I only ever half heartedly did a few sessions (there's  nobody that's much good where i live!) but i did have those foul hersb as well. Boy do they taste gross to start with - bear with them though and they do become strangely tolerable, and almost quite tasty!! They're supposed to help your womb lining i think aren't they? Not sure hoiw well they did the job for me as my lining was a little thin during stimming but by EC it was ok i think.

Love to everyone else here and happy weekends to you all...... 

Rooz xx

PS. Tizz, not heard about the milk thing. Guess just high calcium & protein?


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tizz - I know someone going through ICSI at ARGC and there they are encouraged to drink a pint or more of milk to ensure you get sufficient amounts of protein.  Personally, I haven't been a keen milk drinker since early childhood so try to get my protein from other food sources.

Hi to everyone and hope it's a relaxing week-end for all.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Roozie, sorry this may seem a bit dumb 2 ask but when u said u have 3 embies in ur tube does it ,mean u have 3 on board and u're in the 2ww stage. 

I'm in a dilemma, i got a call from the nurse and she said i've to come in 2mrw 2 pick up 5 menopur as i've finished all mine n i have to go in on sunday for a blood test and a scan as well.

that isn't the prob, i've just been told that i take prenyl on sunday n my e/c will be on tuesday n that coincides with my induction day as i start a new job in september. is it possible to take pregnyl on monday and have the ec on wednesday. i don't want to give the impression that i'm not realiable (incase u're all wondering i'm starting a teaching job in september b4 y'll start thinking what kind of job has an induction in july n start date in september  )

I don't know what to do n this induction starts from 9 till 2:45 and unfortunately uch don't do ec in the afternoon.

and i don't want 2 tell the school i'm having some fertility treatment.

Tizzywizz, i have never heard anything about taking milk but milk is protein isn't it?
Good night y'll


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Well I'm back from my hols which were lovely - very chilled out despite the miserable weather....to be honest I spent most of the week asleep as I am just knackered at the moment!  But got to do a bit of walking and a couple of days out so it was a great break.

Roozie - fab news on your GIFT, what a rollercoaster though, so pleased it worked out in the end, 5 eggs is good and think positively about the 3 that went back....here hoping the 2WW isn't too tortuous for you x

Tizz - I drank a pint of milk a day on the run up to e/c....just to get the protein in, I'm not a great fan of milk but had great fun thinking up milk shake flavours, nearly all my eggs collected where good quality so I'd like to think it made a difference!  I was on 3 vials of menopur and have to say apart from blowing up like a balloon didn't have any side effects - good luck with the stimming.  We got presented with our bill prior to e/c and had to pay on the spot due to some mix up with invoices, I think the nurses have been complaining about this process as they think it stresses patients out - it certainly managed to stress me!!  I guess they do need payment to have cleared before commencing tx which might be why you got your invoice now.

Tokii - I'd really contact acu before changing your pregnyl date, my guess would be they wouldn't be keen in case you ovulated by accident prior to trigger injection, I'd create some whopping excuse re the job though it is a difficult situation I agree - hope it all works out

Mez - hello again, good to see you are getting ready to go again in Sept - I did quite a bit of acu but no herbs and pills though I really believe the acu I had either side of e/t really did help, it was so relaxing and I felt so calm through the procedure as a result

Wrenster - lovely to hear from you again, and I'm glad you have your counselling booked, enjoy your break and look forward to seeing you back on here soon

Glitter - you hanging in there?!  Hope the wait isn't dragging too much for you, I found the week milestone terrible, expecting there to be some sort of sign but nothing.  In fact still have absolutely no preggers symptoms apart from my enormous (.)(.) and being very tired!  Hang in there, staying positive is half the battle but make sure you still take it easy.  How are you finding the clexane injections?

Hi to everyone else....hope you aren't too soggy!!!
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Afternoon all!
Kabby is a better person to advise on the Spirulina since I haven't taken it all.  I have a lot of protein and low fat dairy products in my diet anyway and see a dietician who specialises in PCOS / fertility anyway who monitors everything.  Likewise I haven't drunk vast quantities of milk.
If I have to go through this again, I don't think I'll take so much time off work - probably only 1 day if ET was to be a Saturday again.  I've been going a bit mad being in the house on my own.  Wimbledon has been a good distraction even though its been rained off a bit.
I have been knackered and have taken to snoozing on the sofa mid afternoon/early evening so its surprising I'm awake to write this!!!!!  No other symptoms at all unless you count feeling groggy for the past two days but best of all no sign of AF (due today!).  

Good news on your GIFT Roozie - put your feet up now to recover from the madness of it.
Kabby -sounds like you had a nice break - it's going to be one of the last with just the two of you with luck.  I haven't been prescribed Clexane so I don't have the joy of more needles.
Tokii - please contact ACU and get their advise.  It might not be possible to change the dates as it depends on your body. They'll be able to be more conclusive after the blood test result.  We didn't know until Sunday afternoon for certain whether the EC would be Tues or Weds.  It ended up being the Tues.  We thought we'd have issues around the EC date too but DH dropped out of his charity thing so that problem got removed.
Hope everyone else is ok.  DH wants his computer back so I'll be back later.
   to everyone


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Roozie, congratulations on your three on board. How exciting, so glad it all worked out ok in the end. Lots of     for your 2ww.

Tizzy, i saw a few threads about drinking milk so I did a bit of online research but the only thing i found was that there was a study that suggested full fat milk was meant to help with regular ovulation. Also, I agree with Glitter over the 2ww. I found my days at home quite boring although I really enjoyed my afternoon naps, but I found once I was at work the 2ww went more quickly. However, if you think you've got lots of fun but relaxing things to do with your time then maybe two weeks off work may be good for you.

Tokii, i agree, speak to ACU before changing your pregnyl date. I know what you mean about not wanting to discuss you fertility treatment with you new job so how about just phoning in sick on the induction day. Even though you'll miss the induction you've still got time to pop into the school another time to catch up on what you missed. 

Glitter, hope you're not too bored with this miserable weather. Your test date's probably quite soon so lots of luck with that.  

I'm trying to stick with the chinese herbs and pills but I'm not taking them as regularly as I should. My last acu was a bit wierd and I didn't really enjoy it, I noticed the pin pricks more than the first time. Is that normal? i've paid for 7 sessions and then may leave it till my next cycle. Any advice from anyone?

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

tizzywizz, i also did some research, not really research just read other people's opinion n thumbs up for semi skimmed and skimmed milk but not the full fat one. How r u doing anyway?

Mez, i don't think u should feel like that, it could be down to the acupuncturist and  i never stuck with the chinese herbs as well, it was so bitter and the pills were too much 25 at a go. although after taking the pills n having acu, i noticed a very big difference in my period. it started being regular btw 28-30 days from 40 and above.

i went into ACU 2day n the nurse said it won't b a good idea 2 change the day of my collection so i'll just stick the day given to me. 

Hi Glitter, thank God a/f didn't show up n keeping my fingers crossed 4 u. don't worry it won't rear its ugly head. i have been sleeping like a log of wood myself and my excuse to DH is i'm producing a lot of follicles. I pray we get some eggs in my follicles.

Good nite girls


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Tokii - you can be unexpectedly ill on the induction day - you wouldn't be lying if you said you were in hospital!   that you have plenty of eggs in the follicles.  Both me and Kabby were fairly panicky about not actually having any too!!
One week to go before test date.  It's weird reading on other threads that other clinics are testing before me when ET was the same day but I suppose it depends on the treatment and the cycle.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

It's actually sunny while I write this, hope it's the same where you are! 

Roozie, hope you are getting over all the adventure    It doesnt sound the easiet of times but its a great result to have your eggs and sperm on board.  Wishing you all the best of luck for 2ww.  Re the spirulina I believe Emilia took hers straight through and I am looking to do that too.

Glitter, congrats no AF and long may it continue!  Im still a bit undecided re the staying at home thing, Im slightly worried I'll go a bit mad, but then my work is very stressful at the moment and I really want to avoid it if I can!

Tokki, what day of stim are you now?  Im due EC around 10th July, how about you? 

I'm hoping I'm not jinxing things by saying that, as I got my day 4 bloods back yesterday evening and it wasnt great news.  I've been on four vials and the oestrogen result was low so I've been instructed to move to 6 vials and first scan is tomorrow (Monday).  I'm a bit concerned that we jumped from 4 to 6 vials and missed out on increasing to 5 but I guess I just have to have faith and keep working with it. I've always produced follies for IUI so I hope it wont be a different storry this time (sorry for the me rant, I'm a bit concerned!  )  Anyway good luck Tokki and hope EC comes rounds quickly for you!

Lucky MT, Mez, Catherine, Emilia and anyone Ive (inadvertently) forgotten, hope all is going well, thanks for all support  and advice!



Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't worry tizzy - as others told me, that's why ACU monitor you so much.  I responded very well to the OST so I was given 2 vials but after 4 days there wasn't much going on at all so they put me to 3.  That woke me up a bit although at one point 4 was discussed or even 5.  
My line manager knows exactly what is going on so work is quite protected for me.  If your work is stressful, take a couple of days at and see how you feel.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tizzywizz, it's quite sunny where I'm as well, can see the sun from the window. Anyway i went into ACU 2day and i'll be taking pregnyl tonite but still waiting for their call 2 tell me the exact time so ready 4 egg collection on tuesday. so looking 4ward to tuesday then comes et. i got Mr Serhal 2 write me a note which DH wants me to take in 2mrw (he's such a stickler for rules). anyway will go in as i'm not doing anything.

Roozie, how r u doing? u haven't posted in days, 

glitter, i bet u're tempted 2 test early, like me my OST went really well. i was on 3 vials then 5 and now 6. i think they don't want cases of OHSS hence the reason they start of on small doses. is it 1 egg per follicle or do u get more. i don't even know how many follicles i have.

Happy Sunday 2 to everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I had 15 or so follicles by the end of it so 75% produced eggs.  I was told I'd be at risk of OHSS since I have PCOS so that's why I was given a low dose to begin with.  PCOS sufferers are also known to be slow starters - I definitely was!
We got the pg test this morning and it has been shut in a cupboard.  I'm terrified of what the result will be in case its bad news.  I'm like this with exams too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Glitter, don't worry it'll be good news, keeping my fingers crossed for u. before u know it, u'll b testing, time flies. i know u're probably thinking not when u're on the 2ww but u can find out about testing early from kabby and catherine, although i don't know how early, they tested. u can put ur mind off it by going 2 d shops everyday or just occupying urself with something. I normally get terrified as well when it comes to finding out my results as well. i rem. when i was using the opk, i used to test from day 12 even when my period was going up 2 40 days n ended up wsting a lot of sticks. i pray i can be that strict like u lot.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

been off line for a while as had visitors...injecting too so was totally exhausted every night.

Tokii looks like we're in for EC on the same day - Tues 3rd. Look out for me I'll be the one asleep in the corner.. no seriously it's my first time too so am a bit anxious. Dr S phoned me tonight and said my blood results are a little too good (6 Menopur most of the time, 3 the last 2 days...I'm 41 so I think they thought my old body wouldn't respond & it didn't to begin with) so they will be watching me closely for hyper stimulation. Anyway he thinks we should go ahead so it's pregnyl tonight - nurse told me it hurts so not looking forward to that.


Fingers crossed for you glitter...I'll be burning to test and have absolutely no self control.

Good luck all  

Fi X


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

trixster, were u there 2day. what time is ur e/c. mine is at 8am.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone  

hope you're all well this eve, lots of activity on here of late, so i have some catching up to do! 

Tizz, try not to worry too much about the dosage thing. It's obviously natural to but you'll probably find your follie growth starts to accelerate nicely with the extra kick and they may then be able to reduce it again before EC - better to give them a good blast initially i say! Good luck tomorrow with the scan anyway, i'm sure you'll be fine.   Oh and thanks for the Spirulina info - i have kept going with it the last few days since my GIFT and figure it can't really hurt now if it's just basically protein. xx

Glitter, so when is your actual test date? Hope the final stages aren't dragging too hideously, i'm sure they are but try to keep sane! I'm already finding my thoughts kind of drift off to that and i've got another 2 weeks still to go. It's 18 days for GIFT, so i probably will have no hair left by the time the 14th comes around!!

Tokii, i hope you've completely resolved the work dilemma - sounds as though you have if you're taking th e Pregnyl tonight. These clashes can't always be helped and at the end of the day, this is pretty important stuff so they'll just have to lump it!!. I'm sure no one will think badly of you - people genuinely fall ill at the most inopportune times so don't worry about that, just concentrate on your EC and ET. Oh, and to anwser your question about what went back inside me during GIFT, it was 3 eggs mixed with DH's sperm, not 3 embies, (latter not allowed if you're under 40), tho' i wish that had been the case!

Mez, thanks for your congrats! I am trying to be +ve about the 3 that went back in, still a bit concerned about the 2 that fertilised abnormally but just got to hope that the other 3 fare better. What will be will be. Hoep your next acu feel more beneficial - try not to be too put off by the last experience you had. I've only had a few sessions before but i also found there were times when i was wondering why i was doing it! I'd probably do it again if there's a next time, as i think there's just too much evidence now to contest that fact that it does help. 

Trixster, good luck for your EC on Tues. too - at least you'll have Tokii for company!

Night all, off to bed as a bit pooped,

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

ah, i forgot to ask you girls a question, probably one for Glitter as you're on your 2 WW. They've said i  need to go back this week for a blood test (one week after GIFT), i think they said it was for a full blood count but i was a bit foggy after the op so can't quite remember. Did you have to go back for one..? I can't see what they need to test for during the 2ww.

Thanks,

R xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope you survived yet another soggy weekend, the weather is really starting to get me down a bit now, desperate to get in the garden and down the allotment but at the moment far to wet for either!!

Glitter - glad you are still clinging on by your fingertips to some semblance of sanity - this really is the worse bit of all the treatment I found, I did test early 14 days post e/c and 9 days post blast transfer but I'm not sure if this made it easier or not as I was on tenterhooks until clinic confirmed with a blood test.  You are lucky to have avoided the clexane, not only does it bruise and sting terribly but its ruddy expensive and I have to take it until week 12!!!

Tizz - I was at home during my 2ww but then I'm not working at the moment, on one hand I was grateful I didn't have the stress of getting to and dealing with work but on the other hand it probably did drag due to not really been able to do my usual stuff like exercise, shop, house stuff etc.  Have faith in ACU re your meds, they will adjust them up and down according to your bloods and I'm sure it will all be fine - just concentrate on those follies growing!

Tokii - hope all good with you, as Glitter mentioned I had 24 odd follies but remember the nurse saying the next hurdle was to see if they had eggs in them - I had terrible anxiety dreams about it but they got 19 in the end!  I'm surprised they haven't mentioned how many follies you have, it is usually 1 per follicle if there is an egg in there.  Hope the trigger went ok and good luck for e/c tomorrow - its a big hurdle over with!

Trixster - great news your stimms are nearly over with and good luck for e/c on tues, will be thinking of both you and Tokii

Roozie - glad all ok with you.  I didn't have a blood test during my 2ww but at the end to confirm my hormone levels - 18 days is a long wait so maybe they do test inbetween - best to check I guess.  Lots of     your way

Mez - I had one or two acu sessions where I really felt the needles and felt quite uncomfortable but others hardly anything, when I had my e/t some of those points felt quite 'electric' so I guess it depends.  If it continues to feel 'not right' I'd change practitioner

LuckyMT - hope you are well and not suffering yet at all....I'm just constantly tired but nothing else!!  Sometimes have to remind myself I'm actually pregnant!

Hope everyone else is well

Kxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Tokii

I was in at 1pm on Sunday and 8am tomorrow - so I'll see you there. Coming in from Surrey, by car so hope we don't get held up. Think setting off at 6am will make sure we're there. I'm 5ft 2 plumpish with shortish brown hair. DH 6ft 2 and will be dressed in his suit (he has to go to work in between giving his sample and retrieving me in the afternoon).  I think he's more anxious than me.... poor guys they're under a lot of pressure too and can feel a bit helpless at times.

Glitter - Hang on in there

Tizz - They seem to be pretty good at adjusting meds. I started on 5, went up to 6, then back down to 4 Menopur for the last 2 doses. Hope the folies spring into action

Rooz - Good luck with the blood tests and 2ww.

Fi X




Fi X


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Tokii, Roozie, and Kabby, thanks for your advice about acu. i think I'll do the 7 sessions they recommend and then leave it till my next UVF cycle. i went today and they said they could tell i hadn't been taking my herbs!

Glitter, I hope you're keeping positive and trying not to worry about your test. It must be soon so    .

Tokii and Trixter, good luck for you EC tomorrow. Hope you have lots and lots of lovely eggs.

Hope you're all doing well and not letting the miserable weather get you down. It's my wedding anniverary tomorrow but DH and I have the day off together today so I'm looking forward to a nice glass of something bubbly tonight! x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new on this thread and have spent the last half an hour reading through. Congrats to all of you who have made it, and fingers crossed for all of you on the 2ww or on the treatment ! 

I am only at the beginning of my IVF attempt at ACU, I'll start sniffing tomorrow, but I have so many things to ask already. 
1. I will have to undergo cervix dilation under sedation next week. How long is the whole thing? What should I expect in terms of pain after the procedure ? 
2. How long before stimming did you get your prescription and how much was each ampule of menopur if you got it from elsewhere ?
3. Did you have to take heparin and/or cortisone, in which case how much did they cost as they have not sent me costs for these yet? And when did you start to take them ? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Only a brief visit from me - just a few answers for Barbwill,

1) not had cervix dilation, but believe someone on the thread has experience of it and hopefully can give you some pointers

2) I did ask for my stimming script in advance but unfortunately didnt get it therefore I ended up being given 4 days supply the day before stimming, I've now managed to get a prescription which I will take elsewhere - ACU charge about £23/vial and the cheapest Ive been able to find it (local pharmacies) is £17.50.  The amount of running around is considerable but Im on a high dose so its worthwhile me trying to get it elsewhere.

3) I will be on clexane from day of transfer to 10 weeks of preganncy (if pregnant, otherwise just 2ww).  Not certain about the cost but I think someone on the thread mentioned £23 per jab?

Hope that helps,

Day 6 (firsct scan) around 8 follies only and all small so far, gotta keep stimming and re-scan weds.

Hope everyone doing ok!

Tizz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all,
Well, another full day at work - still not touching the test kit in the cupboard.  The weekend just dragged by as it was raining and I can't go to the gym yet   
I have 1 more week to go before testing.  Might do it on the sunday - surely one day won't make toooo much difference.......
Roozie - I had ICSI so there was no inbetween blood test for me.
Trixter / Tokii - good luck for tomorrow.  At least you're in nice and early.  Mine was at 1pm and there was an open air grill out in the courtyard plus the ward window was open - a very cruel punishment for someone who was rather peckish by then!!!!!!!!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok now we have a bit of sunshine


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Roozie, it's definitely not a test for hormones as it would be far too early and it would come out positive because too close to the pregnyl injection. And they mentioned it's a blood count so it could be a platelet count related to taking heparin, or something related to blood clotting or related to a risk of OHSS if you produced a lot of follicles/eggs. Not sure but if you are worried don't hesitate to call them and ask. Best of luck ! I might have to do GIFT as well if my cervix dilation doesn't work. Why did they do GIFT in your case and did they put in embryos (and if yes at what day) or sperm and eggs ?


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

looking 4ward 2 2mrw, thanks for all ur messages, i've been lazing around the whole of 2day, sleeping and so tired, feel so heavy( did y'll feel like that) i won't even call it bloated cos i feel like there's a big stone in my tummy and really dying 4 2mrw 2 come. Any tips 4 2mrw n will i b able to go out from wednesday although i won't b anyway.

Fi, I was there at that time too, i saw u n DH and I suppose DH was the one reading the newspaper, we were the other couple that was sat right at the other side. Anyway we're driving from surrey, what part of surrey r u coming from.Goodluck 4 2mrw. I pray all our follicles bring some A grade eggs.

welcome to the thread barbwill, don't worry u'll get all the info n support from this thread. about heparin and/or cortisone, i never took that but anyone that did will b willing 2 pass all the relevant info. I got my prescription from ACU when i went 4 my hycosy (don't remember but if that was when i got it) but i got it ages ago actually not when i went 4 my hycosy but when a/f reared its ugly head, and i got everything from fazeley pharmacy in tamworth, he posted everything and paid about £640 for p+p which when compared 2 other pharmacy worked out cheaper but if u're sniffing already then u need 2 ask them for the prescription when u go in next. 

Mez, Happy Anniversary, mine is on Sunday, it's been one year, seems like y'day. Anyway hope u 2 have fun 2mrw.

Hi everyoneelse, i hope i'll b able to post 2mrw 2 let u all know how it went.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi

Thank you all for your good wishes. Like Tokii I feel like I've got stones in my belly and just want them out now.

Tokii - It wasn't me you saw. My DH hasn't been able to make any of the scans because of work so I would have been on my own. I'm coming in from Woking.. where are you coming from?

Barbwill - sorry I can't offer you any different advice from the others. I got my drugs from ACU as is my first time and I wasn't sure what the right thing to do was. Have to say that I have only got 6 ampules of Menopur left as they only gave me enough each time to last to my next scan. It just so happened that my last 2 days of taking it the dosage halved. If there is a next time (and I hope there isn't) I should be able to use them up. Anyway welcome to the thread, everyone is so friendly and very knowledgeable.

Mez - Happy Anniversary

Don't expect I'll be on-line tomorrow as past GAs make me very very sleepy (as if being more sleepy is possible!)


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Barbwill - Welcome to this thread.  I hope all goes well with your treatment at UCH.  I just wanted to try and answer your questions re cervical dilation.  I have a backward tilted uterus as well as a very narrow cervix and at Dummy Transfer it was found that it wasn't the easiest angle to get into - I had tears pouring down my face from the pain.  Anyway, they suggested, they try inserting a dilapan which is a kind of hook that's placed in the cervix for a couple of hours to expand and then pulled out.  On the day of this procedure, the doctor couldn't get the dilapan in either.  I think these procedures are generally painless with most women - typically not for me.  So next step was to go for the cervix dilation - really nothing to worry about Barbwill.  Of all my procedures, this one was the least painful.  Okay, so I was under general so I guess that helped but the Dr's were fab.  I think it took less than half an hour.  I remember waking up a little dazed with a bit of bleeding and feeling a bit tender but other than that all good.  It's the best thing to have done (despite the cost) as it assists in a smoother ET.  I dread to think what would have happened had I not had it done - maybe I wouldn't be pregnant now.....  By the way, why are you having your cervix dilated ?

Kabby - I'm doing good thanks.  No real pregnancy symptoms either other than slightly bigger(.)(.) which I'm quite happy about !!  I'm also clocking up on average 9.5 hours sleep a night (11 last night !).  Not sure whether it's the hormones or the weather but have been feeling a bit blue recently which makes me feel very ungrateful for all the luck and blessings which have come mine and DH's way.  I'm sure I'll get over it.  In regards to the clexane, I really hate injecting every evening - I've moved to my thigh and it still stings and hurts a bit.  I managed to bring up a right corker of a bruise on my left thigh a couple of days ago.

To all the other ladies - I really enjoy reading all your comments so apologies for not always writing back but am hoping positive things for you all.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all,

Just a quickie as bed beckons! Wanted to wish Tokii and Trix the best of luck for EC's tomorrow girls - here's   for lots of great eggs. xxx

Hope everyone else here is doing ok.... Mez, Happy Anniversary & Glitter, hang in there. I'm already starting to feel how hard it is not to be obsessed with symptons (gosh, that doesn't bode well, does it?!) but guess we just have to  be patient and try to keep as occupied as poss so we don't totally lose it!!  

Welcome BarbWill - thanks for your thoughts on the blood test. You were spot on - i called the clinic and it is due to the Clexane, they like to monitor platelet levels as you said. To answer your qu. re. GIFT. In my case it was recommended because i'm a poor responder (have low ovarian reserve they reckon) and don't generally get many eggs (5 this time on max stims, none previous go at another clinic, the cycle was cancelled) so their concern is that the eggs may also be of inferior quality and up to less handling than those of better responders. GIFT involves them only being outside the body for about half an hour (or maybe even less... but i was under!) and fertilisation is left to take place within the tubes. As far as i'm aware in GIFT procedures they only ever put sperm/eggs back in, not embryos, (unless it's ZIFT, where zygotes are replaced the following day) -  I had 3 eggs put back to maximise chances.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Good luck today Trix and Tokii - will be thinking of you and hoping you get lots of quality eggs - I was big by the time my e/c came round and yes it felt really heavy, not much consolation but it lasted until well after e/t!!

Glitter - hang in there, not long to go now and if you are back at work this week should go quite quickly

Barbwill - welcome to our thread.  For the sake of easiness I got all my meds from ACU with the exception of Clexane which I have been taking for a while now - I get that from Boots and its about £82 for 20 injections.  My drugs were given to me usually on the same day as appts - enough to last until my next scan/test.  After my day 3 baseline scan I went home with tons of stuff and started stimming the next day.

Mez - happy anniversary for today!  Enjoy  

LuckyMT - same as me - I'm turning into Lola Ferrari the size of my hooters - tis hilarious!!

I've actually had a bit of a scare the last couple of days with brown spotting and terrible stich like pain in my tummy.  I've spoken to the clinic and they said that as long as the bleeding isn't bright red I shouldn't worry and the tummy pain is due to the uterine muscles becoming saturated with progesterone from the cyclogest and expelling excess out into other muscles/tissues which causes the pain.  I've still got the spotting - I'm trying to keep calm but its not very pleasant.....I feel like I'm in another 2ww waiting for this ruddy scan!!!   

Looks like another rainy day!!

xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh! I am overwhelmed by your warmth and responses ! To answer your questions, a bit of my hystory: I am 37 and ttc for over 4 years. Had tons of tests including lap+dye+hysteroscopy but left unexplained. In Apr 2006 I had my first IVF which was interrupted for the risk of OHSS (27 eggs, 18 embies frozen). Since then I've had 4 FETs, the last of which with blastocysts but always BFN, for no apparent reason. I then decided to change clinic and now I am at ACU trying with a second IVF.
About my cervix: at my previous clinic I had 5 transfers, including the dummy one. Three of them were very very painful but they got in eventually. My then consultant was not worried about this becuase they don't rate transfers as difficult unless they last for over an hour (!!!). Dr R at ACU was concerned about this and proposed the dilapan as a solution. At dummy ET, however, the Dr could not get in at all without causing pain and Dr R decided to do the dilation under sedation because the dilapan would not go in either. If that works, and the cervix remains open enough until 2 weeks later when ET should take place, then we'll do normal IVF. If the cervix closes up again, then we'll have to resort to GIFT, and they said that they would put in either eggs and sperm or embryos, depending (on what I don't know). I really hope to have IVF because only in that case I could transfer blastocysts (in my situation it is important to maximise the chances per transfer and keep the number of transfers needed to a minimum). The good news is that my ovaries are still very "young" apparently and can produce very well despite my age, but I will be at risk of OHSS once more. They have put me on 2 vials a day, lower dose than last year, so hopefully ...
I am expecting my AF for next week and one or two days after that I will do the dilation and start stimming. I will also be taking steroids for my slightly polycystic ovaries (only until EC I think) and aspirin (from when do you know ?) and heparin.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Babrwill, i forgot to tell you where i'd purchased my drugs from....they were quite a bit cheaper than the clinic and saved me a fortune given my dosage! It was Ali's Pharmacy (Rigcharm) in Shadwell, 2 secs from the tube. Menopur was £13.80, so about £10 less than at ACU i think. Clexane however i'm getting from Boots, same as Kabby. Given what you've just said re. your drug regime i'm guessing you won't be taking Cetrotide (between days 7-14, to prevent ovulation... i only had it as i was on a short protocol, presumably you're going to D/Reg instead?) but if i've misunderstood and you are, that's also loads cheaper with Ali's by about £10 per jab. 
His number is: 02077909150 - pharmacist is called Yasser and is absolutely lovely!

Kabby - i can imagine how fearful you must be of anything potentially jeopardising this - but try not to worry, the clinic do know what they're on about and i'm sure if they were at all worried they'd be getting you in for a scan right away?? I've heard of lots of people spotting whilst pregnant, to no avail so i'm sure you'll be fine. What date is your scan by t eh way?

Tokii / Trix -   for today. Hope all went smoothly.

Tizz, good luck for next scan tomorrow... you'll be at EC before you know it.

Well, no preggers symptons for me yet but less than a week since GIFT so not really expecting any. (.) a bit sore but mine are so tiny i'd probably feel the slightest change in them v easily!!

Roll on some sunnier weather, all this freakish rain hardly helps does it?!

R xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Afternoon all!
Can't believe it, get home, see one rally of the tennis and its rained off again 

Hope the ECs went okay for you both today.  The GA hardly affected me although I still have a beautiful bruise on the back of my left hand from 2 weeks ago!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm still hanging in there, no symptoms apart from the odd cramp but I guess I can put that down to the cyclogest as Kabby has mentioned.
Kabby - I have everything crossed for you that all is well.  Maybe your body is doing a payback for not having symptoms earlier? Mine seems to have a warped view of things like this!    .
Barb - I took the baby aspirin from EC onwards.  I didn't read the bottle where it said 'dispersable' and took it whole for a couple of days prior, luckily prior to ET!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lucky - hope you're doing okay too


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Evening all,

Just to let you know EC seemed to go well. To the suprise of all I managed to produce 14 eggs - there's life in this battery hen yet! The feelings of stones in my belly has gone to be replaced with a dull ache, which I expect is just bruising from the procedure. GA was great and I've felt fine all afternoon, so they seem to know their stuff with that (last time had one I was zombie like for 48 hours). Just aas well we've had thunder, lightening and hail here.

Thank you all for the support over the last few days. kabby & Glitter my fingers are still crosed. Babrwill I hope you get on well with your treatment. Mr R is great - he's away this week, but he's so down to earth and practical.

Tokii - hope you're recovering too. Didn't get to say bye as you were just coming round when I left. Hope all went well with you too and I'll no doubt see you later in the week.

BFN

Fi X


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've pm u all, so u can all check ur msgs. I'm logging off now cos I need 2 rest.

Kabby, keeping my fingers crossed 4 u, pls don't worry 2 much and I'm thankful it's brown n not red  to u.
TRIXSTER, i'm happy 4 u, 14 eggs. will u be going 2 d blast stage?
Roozie, don't worry, u'll soon get all the signs n like u say it's a bit 2 early, i know a few girls that never had any signs but was successful.
Mez, how did ur anniversary go? I bet u both had fun.
Tizzywizz, how did ur scan go y'day.
Glitter, rooting 4 u, sunday is just round d corner.

Hi SC, wrenster, barbwill, luckyMT and everyone else.
   to everyone else.

Sorry d msg is a bit short, i need DH 2 run around n treat me like a princess, i need 2 lie in bed n pretend eventhough i'm feeling great. GA IS JUST SO GREAT. He's on call but i'll make hime work so hard.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Kabby,

I just read something that might be of interest 2 u. if u go to the ICSI section, there was a lady that started a talk on bleeding after BFP. they all say they were pregnant with twins n kept on bleeding. Pls read. i hope that will bring a smile to ur face. 

Take care.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tokii and Trixster - well done ladies on your briliiant e/c's - make sure you really do take it easy until e/t, you need all your energy and I remember feeling a bit knocked about after mine even though I felt great on the day!  I'll be sending over as many positive vibes as I can muster for fab fertilisation rates and hopefully a blast transfer    

Roozie - glad you are hanging in there - I can vouch for no symptoms not really being an indication of anything...I'm kind of wishing I did have something now so I'd feel pregnant!

Glitter - I PM'd you, hope you aren't going too crazy and also that whilst work is keeping you occupied isn't too busy/stressful.

My spotting has stopped - though I'm still full of twinges.  I'm trying not to panic as clinic and bf have told me that its normal and only to worry if red....thanks for all your lovely messages it means a lot.  I'd really hoped I'd avoid mild paranoia but when you wait 4 years for something you want so much its hard not to get a bit worried at every little twinge!!  I'll feel better I think after the scan next Tues...only 7 days to go!  If I get too worried I might head down to the EPU at Watford and see if they can see me sooner

Hope everyone else is well

Kxxxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tokki and Trixster - well done to both you and your DH's for getting though quite a large part hurdle. What great news about your eggs ! Despite being out of it with the sedation, must have been comforting to know you were both on the ward going through the same thing on the same day. 
Hope you're both now letting your bodies time to recover. Now's the time to really milk it and let your partners/family pamper you!

Kabby - SO glad the spotting has stopped. I'm sure you've spoken to all the right people but I've heard that it's quite normal. If you're still worried, you should perhaps try and see if the UCH will see you earlier for your scan ? FYI I had my first scan on the 21st of June which was 5 weeks from EC on the 17th of May. UCH said that this was the earliest they would take a first scan. I make that 7 weeks pregnant - how many weeks pregnant will you be at your scheduled first scan ? Also, you mentioned Watford so was wondering if you've thought about hospitals yet ? Apologies and ignore me if this is too early days to think about yet for you.

Roozie - I'm praying that your embryo's have found somewhere nice and cushy to settle on. Hoping all good things for you in the next week or two.

Glitter - hope you're not too stir crazy from waiting. Getting out, seeing friends and maybe an overnight get away may help take your mind off things.

I've been feeling worried about all things recently - probably all the hormones circulating inside me - hoping to sort out a job soon as this seems to be my biggest worry but it's not as easy as I thought. I resigned from my last role and work agreed to give me some extended time off to find something else more flexible and less stressful - worked out really well as I needed the time off to do the ICSI. I'll start showing soon I guess (work doesn't know) so need to get a move on.

Took a welcomed break with DH yesterday and went to see the tennis at Wimbledon - play was sporadic so didn't see much. DH was hoping to see Sharapova but lucked out! I was totally pooped by the end of the day. I'm still amazed at how quickly I get tired now.

For those with PCOS (or not) - did you read the article in The Times yesterday ? Worth a read.(http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article2016217.ece)

Hope everyone else is well.

/links


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

I saw that same article on the BBC site yesterday too.  A 20% succes rate was pretty amazing but I wonder how many of these women had other problems internally / perfect sperm etc or was it just that they had PCOS and nothing else wrong anatomically?

I had to laugh at Trixter's comment about battery hens! That was exactly how I described how I felt to the MIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me.  It hasnt been a great week.  I have always responded well to menopur during IUI but in this, my first IVF cycle, I have half the number of follies (about eight)  and they are only growing slowly.  Im on max dose Menopur.  It is therefore very uncertain how long this will all take.  

Additionally Im a little stressed-out about some of the decision-making.  I asked to be supported on oestrogen during stimming because Ive a thin womb and it seems to help during IUI.  Mr R said it wasnt necessary and now I've raised the question again (first day 6 of stim and now day 8 of stim) they've said that they will ask again when he is in on FRiday - I'm a bit concerned that he will then say yes and I will be left feeling its too little, too late.  I'm trying to trust the process but in all honesty I feel totally without any control.

Anyway, hope that explains my quietness in the last few days and thanks for asking after me. 

Great news on a smooth EC trixster and tokki!  Rooze, lap it up my girl, lord knows how much you went through on the run up to EC.  Kabby, glad you are feeling a bit more assured, Lucky you are keeping well in your pregnancy so far.

Glitter hope work is proving a constructive distraction!

Barbrwill, thanks for the introduction and I hope the cerix dilation works for you and takes you that step closer to the IVF.  I have some experience of narrow cervix in the past but the DET appeared to go well couple of weeks ago so I'm hoping to be ok on the day.

Hope I havent missed anyone, sprinkling of BD all round,

Take care everyone,

Tizz xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tizzywizz,
Totally understand your concerns about your womb and potentailly needing extra oestrogen.  I'm not very good either when I feel like I've lost control.  In support of the Dr's, they do know they're stuff so I'm sure they have suggested the optimal plan for you.  Having said that - you're the most important person so you need to get comfortable.  Seems like Dr R is out right now eh ?  I'd say call them now (land line may be closed but try the 24 hour mobile number) and tell them it's urgent and you need to speak with Dr S and explain that you still have concerns despite your conversation with Dr R and you'd like to discuss them again now (and not Friday as it may be too late then).  If they feel it can be left till Friday, then let them explain that to you.  I'm sure it's a 5 minute conversation which will make you feel more positive about things.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Tizzywizz pls don't worry if only 8 follicles, u still have more time, i had the impression i only had 4 follicles in all, then b4 ec the doctor told me it was 5, i just felt like they should take the 5 out n have the ec done n dusted but guess what i had 12 follicles, got a call 2 say out of the 12, 11 had eggs in it. Girl just be positive. about ur thin womb lining, have a word with the other consultant if DR R is not around.

Roozie, how r u feeling and when do u test?

Glitter, bet u're having itchy hands but at least it's in the cupboard and u're going 2 work so that would reduce ur itchy hands but sunday is round the corner.

Trixster, have u got any news on ur embies?

Kabby, Thank God ur bleeding has stopped.

LuckyMT, hope u get that job u're after.

Take care everyone


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

The ruddy spotting started again so I took myself off to the gp this afternoon and have a scan at Watford EPU tomorrow, he looked a bit serious so don't know whether I feel better or not - I'm trying not to panic and remind myself this happens a lot!

Tokii & Trickster - how you feeling hope you are taking it easy

LuckyMT - bet those hormones are playing havoc with you....I'm not working at the moment either, took a career break to start tx but do lots of consultancy work which keeps me occupied if I feel like it!  Perhaps something part-time is the way to go....or a contract somewhere that would take you up to maternity leave.  Re hospitals I'm thinking probably Watford at the moment hopefully the birth centre there...unless its twins in which case I won't be in the birth centre!  My scan with ACU is next week when I'll be 7 weeks but I have a scan tomorrow now as well and fingers crossed its all ok!

Roozie - how are you going - hanging in there?

Tizz - I would contact ACU just to put your mind at rest and speak to another cons if necessary.  Don't forget your lining continues to thicken even after e/c so it won't be too late if they decide to supplement you.  I think this whole process leaves you feeling incredibly out of control...in a way you have to resign and give in to that aspect of it or it will drive you round the bend, the clinic are experienced and you do have to trust the process but questionning never hurts!!

Glitter - well done on staying away from the evil pee sticks....probably a good idea.  Stay strong and positive even though I know its hard - hang in there    

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Kabby - don't worry about the GP's expression.  He might be out of his depth in this area but at least he has got you a scan tomorrow.  Try to relax and think    .  I bet this happens to loads of women who get pg by accident and don't realise until its really late  - if they've had spotting, bet they think they've had AF and therefore not pg!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Kabby thanks for your advice, we did actually ring Mr Serhal to discuss further this oestrogen issue, so we now have greater insight to ACU's thoughts - they are concerned about the follcile repsonse and I will find out if my cycle will be cancelled on Friday.

Does anyone know how soon after a cancelled cycle we are allowed to try again?

Kabby, Im glad you've got that extra scan tomorrow, piece of mind is so impotant for you right now.  I wish you lots of luck and hope you can get your questions answered tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, take care everyone,

Txx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

Tizz, I really hope that your cycle will not get cancelled! About adding oestrogen during the stimming, as far as I understand the levels at which the oestrogen go during stimming are very high because each of your follicles produces a lot of it and the additional one would add such a tiny percentage of the total that it wouldn't make a difference. but whenever you feel unhappy it is right to call them and ask.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kabby, i'm sorry u've started spotting again, good luck for 2mrw and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Tizzywizz, i do pray ur cycle will not get cancelled, i pray by friday there will be more follicles in place for u not to cancel the cycle. Pls stay positive and pray, don't start worrying about when next u can start a treatment, concentrate on this treatment pls.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

I am absolutely mortified to have not been around for so long when so much has been happening and I havent been here to support you - especially as you were all so great when I was going thru treatment.  I have just been so busy at work, doing ridiculous hours trying to fit lots in so I wont have to worry about taking time off for my next cycle - its kind of taken over my life which is not good - so we just went on holiday to calm me down and now we are back I am getting ready for round 2 - and I am doing less work hours so I finally have a moment to log on and find out what is happening.  I have also been running around trying to get my next cycle sorted out - second opinions/consultations with endocrinologists etc on thyroid/immune issues related to my M.E. but have finally confirmed that for this cycle I dont want to do anything too experimental, and I will just do the same protocol with steroid, aspirin and heparin as new additions (not keen on the heparin based on all your experiences, it sounds really painful?!)  However I also just got good news - was about to start downregging with UCH next week when I heard that my NHS cycle has finally come through so I think I will be doing this at Homerton Hospital instead.  However I would really like to stay on this thread as I know you all, and if this doesnt work then I will be back at UCH again afterwards anyway.  Hope that is ok, especially after my long absence??

I just read the last couple of pages on the thread to try and catch up on the news, and will check it out more thoroughly later so I know exactly where you all are.... 

but just wanted in the meantime Tizzy to say I am really sending you lots of     that your cycle is fine - your follicle numbers sound plenty so hopefully everything else will also pick up soon (mine took ages to get going, I was also surprised how slowly I reacted to Menopur (5 vials a day) - they thought I had 9 follies but very varied sizes with lots of small ones - and it was only right towards the end that they grew and then they found 13 follies at EC with 9 eggs).  I'm sure that they usually say they need 4 each side ideally for it to be a good number? - I hope you get good news on Friday - in the meantime try to keep up the positive visualisation to help you along.  

Kabby - congratulations on your fabulous news, I hope all is fine, am sending  you lots of     too for your check-up.

Lots of love and best wishes to everyone else too - Tokkii, Rooz, Trixter, Glitter - cant believe you are all on the 2WW and am hoping  you all get the news you are hoping for very soon! 

Hi to everyone else I have missed in this quick note. (Also welcome Barbrwill - I can help a bit too with your question re dilation under sedation - I had that too, similar reasons to yours eg difficult IUIs previously and it would mean that the embies could get damaged - it was absolutely fine, it was like having strong period pain when I woke up but it soon faded and then I just had a bit of bleeding that reduced to spotting by the time I got to EC - and I was worried it would close up again and make IVF impossible but the ET went really smoothly, they were really pleased with it so hopefully it will be the same for you - do let me know if you would like any more info)

Take care all, looking forward to staying in touch more now! 

SCXX


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

After no news for ages, two messages from me today - I meant to ask if anyone had seen the Guardian story on "mild IVF" today - it was very thought-provoking and would be curious to know what anyone thinks about it... as an oldie myself I wonder whether this approach might work - but then obviously there are the financial issues to consider if you need more cycles!  

SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,

a late evening note from me!

Kabby, my thoughts are with you for tomorrow - i can well imagine how stressed this is making you feel, but take a few deep breaths and keep reminding yourself that this is fairly common and you WILL be fine. Let's hope you get some reassurance after tomorrow's scan and you can start to relax a bit more into your pregnancy.   xx

Tizz - thinking about you too... i do so hope your follies keep growing and you won't need to cancel  - i know what a blow that is. But given you have 8 after only 8 days, there's surely scope for them to grow a good few mm each by early next week in time for an EC..? Some people stim for almost 2 weeks, so i'd have thought you have time on your side still.  (fyi i never had that many follies when my last cycle was cancelled.. i had 3 absolutely puny ones, so you're way off that.) Once your higher dose of Menopur has time to fully take effect, your response will hopefully accelerate..... some of my follies grew about 10mm in a couple of days towards the last stages of stimming.      

Tokii & Trix - great news both, nice crops!  Sending over lots of   for some good fertilisation news. 

Glitter - well from one fellow 2 WW'er (actually in my case 2.5 WW'er ) to another, it certainly is all it's cracked up to be isn't it? Just wish time would hurry up.... where's that fast forward button??! Are you managing not to symptom spot? ...doing better than me if you are.

S-C, lovely to hear from you again, we've missed you!    Glad you sound so well (despite obvious workaholic tendencies!!) Please don't leave us even if you do start tx at Homerton - great tho' if you can get something funded, hoorah, that's a bonus!! Anyway, i'm pleased to hear it's all getting moving again for you , wherever you end up actaully cycling. I'm sure you'll feel like you've never been away....

Right bed time i think. Nothing else to report my end really, except rather sore (.)'s still which probably means nothing (and i'm not allowed to even think about whether that means anything), messy pessary knickers and an extremely unattractive cut, bruised & lumpy tum!!! Nice!

Hi to everyone else floating about here. 

R xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

S-C wonderful that you can have this cycle on the NHS, I wish you that it will be the successful one! And thank you for the infos about dilation under sedation. I was really worried about it but you girls have made it sound much easier than I though it would be ! Plus, your experiences say that can work ! So let's keep fingers crossed ....


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys

Kabby, lots and lots of luck for the scan today. I'm sending you lots of    . Finger's crossed everything's going to be fine.

Tokkii and Tizzy, congratulations on all those eggs. You both must be really pleased. Glad the EC went smoothly and hope you're both relaxing and hearing good things about how the embies are doing.

Tizz, really hope you get some good news tomorrow and your cycle can continue.

S-C, great news that you get your nhs cycle, hopefully this'll be the one!

BarbWill, welcome to the thread. I'm sure you'll get all the advice and suppoert you need from this thread.

Hope the 2ww'ers are keeping positive. here's some   for you all. xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Dear all,

I hope you don't mind me joining in....but i have just finished my first unsuccessful cycle at ACU...and have only just found you all!  

I have been back to see Dr Ranieri for my de-brief, and they have now referred my back to my gynea as they want me to have the remainder of a fallopian tube removed (as i had fluid in womb at ET last time), and they think this may have led to the embbies not taking 

I go to see my gynea this pm...and hopefully will have an idea of when i can have the op and then start my next cycle.  I am planning to stay with ACU as i already have a strong link with UCH and was really happy with my care.

S-C, i am really happy you got your funding through.  I actually live in Cambs and asked the PCT to have my funded treatment at ACU due to my medical history (sever endo and left kidney removed all at UCH)...and they agreed.  Perhaps your PCT would agree to something similar (unless you want to be at Hommerton).

Anyway, once again i hope you don't mind me joining....and hopefully i shall be back with you at ACU for my next treatment!!

Bx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

SC - Thanks for bringing up the 'Soft IVF' article.  Very interesting - I really hadn't any idea that there was a softer approach.  It's definitely something I'd considering myself in light of cost (I don't think 7.5k is cheap for an ICSI cycle!) however in the longer term I'd like to see how their stats compare with the leading clinics.  For my DH and I, it was mostly about the stats when clearly there are also other critical issues to consider.  The article also made me appreciate the high end risks of IVF moreso than I'd ever appreciated before. 
There are generally lots of news stories re IVF of late (or maybe I've just noticed them more) - either way, it's calling into question regulation and cost - I believe both need to be addressed and I think the next couple of years will bring forth many changes for the better treatment and protection of ladies such as ourselves.
I hope all goes well at Homerton - 

Littlemissgiggles (great name!) - welcome to the thread.  Like you, I found this thread only after my cycle had pretty well ended.  Despite the lateness, it's been great sharing experiences with all the other ladies.  Really sorry things didn't work out for you - I wish you all the very best with your follow on treatment.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I got a call from the embriologist and out of my 11 eggs, only 4 fertilised,  and have 2 go in 2mrw 4 my e/t. Wish me luck everyone.

welcome to the thread littlemissgiggles (just hearing that name is making me giggle as well). Hope we'll all be giggling after our treatments.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Afternoon all

Personals later - i'm about to go and crash out as really, really tired.....but my scan was fine, EPU were fantastic, no identifiable reason for the bleed, all ok......and Holy S**t....there was two beanies on the screen both with heartbeats, so I do have twins on board!!  I'm a bit in shock actually....

...more later from me

Kxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Kabby that's great news !!!!!!!!! I am so pleased for you !!!!!!!!!!!

Tokii, I wish you all the best for ET, you're nearly there !!

Littlemissgiggles, I am very sorry your treatment didn't work this time but it's so good that they have a possible reason in mind. I really hope that that will make all the difference for you even if facing another op must be tough for you mentally.

I have just got a quote for my drugs from Ali's pharmacy and they charge £13.65 per ampule of menopur so that's a good deal (thank you Roozie for the tip!). They can send all the drugs via a courier for an extra £15 so that's good (hopefully they are reliable, any experience?). Do you know if the drugs come with all the syringes and needles or do I have to order those separately ? For the clexane they quoted me £80 for 20 and many of you got it from Boots for £82, so very similar. Am I right that I will need clexane only after egg retrieval ? In which case perhaps I shouldn't order it now in case I don't get to that stage ! When you got it from Boots, did you get it immediately or did you have to order it ? If so, how long did it take to arrive ? and again, does that come with all the syringes and needles ? Sorry for the many questions !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Wahey Kabby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You won't have to go through this again now 
How's the DH taken the news that he will be daddy two times over by Easter next year?  A bit  like you?


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Wow Kabby - great news ! Twins it is !!!!  SO pleased that you and embryo's are fine.  It's such a relief when you see the embryo's on screen - makes things much more real!  Well done - it's no doubt been a long wait.... I bet you and your DH are on cloud 9!

Tokii, All the very best tomorrow for your ET - try and get an early night ready if you can.

Barbwill - Whenever I have gone to Boots, they've always had the clexane available and in stock on the day.  Last time they didn't have the total number which I needed but at had at least 10 odd (my Boots is a village pharmacy so not large at all) - the rest I picked up the next day.  The clexane comes with the injection - makes thinsg much easier when injecting.  I believe I started my clexane injections the day after EC. Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Kabby - Fantastic news...time to lie down and let everyone run around after you. Couldn't be happier for you.

Welcome little Miss Giggles... sorry that things have not gone well, but I hope that the follow-up and next round are better. At least you've found a great bunch of people to text stuff through with.

Tokii - good luck tomorrow. Glad to hear that you've got some good embryos. Sending big positive vibes for your E/T.    

Glitter & Roozie, your waits must be nearly over.

To everyone else i haven't mentioned (I'm shattered today for some reason) hope all is going to plan.

Had a call from embriologist this morning. It seems out of the 14 eggs they got, 11 fertilised and I have about 8 good ones. I am soooo surprised and delighted. They are hoping the ems will hang on to blast stage for a Sunday or Monday E/T. Will find out tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Love to all

Fi X


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

wow, a lot has been happening, and mostly good!

THank you for sending all the positive vibes they are very gratefully received and Im trying not to jump the gun to what happens next and trying to stay focussed on this cycle continuing.  Will know more tomorrow, I'm hoping to get a chance to speak to Mr Serhal.

Litlemissgiggly welcome aboard!  Did I understand rightly that your PCT is paying a private clinic to treat you?  If it is the case I would love to try the same as I have been a UCH patient for 35 years but my nhs ivf seems to be Hammersmith, so I want to get it transferred if I can

Barbrwill, seems like you are getting organised quickly with the med!  For some reason my Boots want to charge me £95 for 20 clexane - not happy!  Glad you feel more positive for the dilopan and moving to ivf.

Tokki - ET for you!  Good luck hun!!! ITs qulaity not quantityu in this game so cingratualtions in reaching this stage!

Glitter - when do you test,sunday I think you said -here's rooting for yoiu!

Kabby!  Wah-hey, two for the price of one  Fab news, I'm sure it'll take a while to sink in 

S-C - Welcome back!  GReat to hear from you and that your referrals resuloted in your feeling more confident in your next cycle - yes, please, do stick about on this thread!

Trixter - hope those embies continue to flourish and you are finding things to take your mind off the angst of it all.  Here's hoping.

Lucky MT - glad to see all is going well in your pregancy so far

Roozie - hope 2ww isnt killing you, I'm one to talk tho, I usually go slighly   

sorry for anyone I've missed, my brain is mush at the moment.


Best of luck everyone,

T xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, 
I am new to this thread, was advised to join you all if that's ok. I have been through ACU for 2 x IUI, unfortunately failed,  now going for recommended IVF+ICSI. At early stages, so only DET/ Hycosy stage at the moment tomorrow 
So next month will be the main month of madness and crossing of fingers. 
It is so nice to hear from other people at the same clinic. 
Wishing you all lots of positive thoughts and wishes
TT
xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello

I was advised to join this thread by Adelaide and Tokii, and want to say thank you. It is such a great support to have ladies who are going through the same thing with the same clinic. 
I am at early stages of IVF/ICSI - still have DET and Hycosy tomorrow, then August will be the big month for all the collections / injections / transfers etc. 
Looking forward to being part of this thread. 
TT 
xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies!!

I've recovered my senses - been out for a meal with DH to celebrate.  Its been a stressful 24 hours as DH was away yesterday and I hadn't told him I'd gone to the gp as I didn't want to panic him whilst he wasn't at home.  I was going to drive myself to the hospital today but in the end my sister came with me with my 2.5 year old nephew, the scan itself was a bit surreal, nephew was more fascinated by where the lady dr was putting her scan probe and my sister was beside herself when they said it was two and kept asking to see them again - my sisters are twins and the beanies due date is almost identical to their birthdays - strange, strange world!!  I'm over the moon though clearly will be happier when bleeding stops and 12 weeks gone by but I think after tx pregnancy is always going to have a small element of worry up to 9 months!!

Tillytoots - Toots is my sisters nickname!!  Welcome to our thread, it doesn't seem that long ago i was at DET/Hycosy stage....your month of madness will come about quick enough and we'll all be here to help you through!!

Littlemissgiggly - welcome on board as well!  You sound like you've had a bit of a journey and sorry about your unsuccessful cycle, now time to regroup and think positively about the next one. Its great you are able to be at a clinic/hosp you trust and know though how do you manage the travel?!  I was lucky only 30 mins down the road on the train for me!

Tizz - good luck tomorrow - sending lots of     your way.  Let us know how you get on

Trixster - fantastic news on your embies...and going strong, my fingers are really crossed for blast transfer and a quick, stress free 2ww

Barbwill - great news about your bargain drugs!!!  That will help the finances, if I'd been going for a second round of tx I certainly would have sought getting my drugs elsewhere.  Re clexane I started taking it the day after e/c....Boots had a stock the first time but not the second but a ring round local pharmacies and most had it and the price was about the same.  I have heard, though haven't tried, that your gp may be able to prescribe it to you on nhs...the clexane does come in ready mixed syringes.

Tokii - remember it only takes 1 and you have 4!!!  Good luck for e/c    and make sure you take it easy afterwards, hope you've got plenty of orange things stocked up - I had a lucky t-shirt and top I didn't take off for 2 weeks....I know they were literally walking themselves to the laundry basket at the end but I didn't want to jinx anything by washing them!

Rooz - I'm so with you on your symptoms....in fact I've still got gigantic comedy (.)(.), bruised tummy and messy knickers so I can't offer much help of relief after 2ww is over!!!   In fact I'm now seriously concerned about the size of my knockers...I mean how big can they get surely 2 babies can't need that much breast!!!  ; 

Mez - thanks for lovely wishes - hope all well with you

S-C - hurrah your back, glad all ok and please do stay with us - we've missed you!!  I'm so pleased you are back ready to go for round 2 and you seem in a really good place about it.  I hope the Homerton do you proud....the clexane isn't a great drug but if it works as it should I guess its a small price to pay, they are a bugger though, they sting and leave a lovely bruise.  I've moved from my tum to my legs now!

Lucky - thanks for message - hope you are feeling ok?  Yes DH and I are on cloud 9  and still in a bit of shock but hey 2 for the price of 1 (and given the price it was a bit of a bargain!!)

Glitter - how you doing hun?!  Hanging in there, not long to go now   .....DH is over the moon though I don't think reality has hit yet, we spent dinner re thinking our nursery plans as 2 cots won't fit in the study!!!  As for not doing this again....who knows I'm one of 4 so always wanted a big family - that said twins might put me off and I'll settle at that!

Hope everyone else is well
Kxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Just joining this thread as I am going through IVF/ICSI at ACU. 

I wondered if anyone would be able to give me some advise. I have been taking some superb vitamins, although would really like some help on other supplements that any of you would recommend taking to increase potential success. 
I am going for my DET / Hycosy tomorrow afternoon, and then understand I will be provided all the necessities for the following month of madness in preparation for the ET. 

I am thinking of having some acupuncture - any recommendations where? 

Also, one last question, has anyone visited the Zita West clinic? would like to do everything I could possibly do to increase my potentials. 

Thank you. It is really superb to have some support from ladies at the same clinic. I really wish all of you the best of luck too. 
xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Tillytoots,

I'm under an acupuncturist in North London, through personal recommedation.  Also I would make sure they are with the Briutish Council (or assoc) of AP.  Good luck tomorrow!

In way of supplments I'm taking spirulia powder, gross, but people swear by it as a superfood.

Barbwill - just a quick question Im not local to Ali's pharmacy so how did you get the prescription to them and did they need it before ordering?

Tizz xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tillytoots - after your DET/hycosy you will get your d/regging drugs, progynova and brueslin, its a bit of wait then before you are back at the clinic for your baseline scan to make sure your ovaries have shut down.  Make sure you get given your timeline for treatment as its a good aide memoire. Its a good month to eat well, keep fit and generally get yourself prepared for stimming which can play havoc on you emotionally and physically.  I took Zita Wests VitaFem and DHA, I also took spirulina which is a brilliant source of vitamins, minerals and amino acids/protein which help support your system during tx and is brilliant for egg quality.  I quit alcohol/caffiene and drank 3 litres of water a day.  During stimming I also supplemented with co-enzyme Q10.  Anything you can do to help your liver will be beneficial also as it has a tough time trying to process all the medication.  I had acupuncture at Zita West, a bit pricey but worth every penny, especially on day of egg transfer ....I swear it helped get me my BFP!!  Hope this helps!
X


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi again everyone, wow this thread is really busy, so much to catch up on even in one day!  Thanks so much for the warm welcome back too, I feel a teeny bit less guilty now about being away.  Sorry in advance for this very long post but I wanted to catch up with you all!

Big congratulations again Kabby - what amazing news, and it sounds like you had a really emotional day, how great your sister was there to share it with you!   

Tokii, sending you lots of positive vibes for today, I hope the ET goes really smoothly and you are soon at home putting your feet up so that your lovely embies can get snuggled in!  Let us know how it went when you are ready!   

Tizzy, hope your scan and appointment go well today - hopefully your follies are growing nicely and like some of the rest of us when you get to EC you will find you have more than they thought!   

Trixster, great news about your little embies - sending them lots of   so they keep growing nicely over the next few days.... keep resting up and looking after yourself this weekend!

Rooz and Glitter - hope you are both staying sane, sounds like you are handling the wait really well!  It looks like you test this weekend Glitter? - what about you Rooz?  I hope we will be celebrating for both of you very soon!

Barbrwill - sounds like you have everything very well organised already... its quite astonishing how much you can save on drugs, I did that last time too and the pharmacy made it all very simple and reassuring.  When do you start exactly?

Mez - lovely to hear from you, am posting you separately too!

Lucky MT - glad your pregnancy is progressing well!  Interesting re the mild IVF debate - like you, I am really focussing on statistics but I asked Homerton about it yesterday as I was a bit worried that harsh down-regging (which they do more than ACU, then use more drugs than ACU to stim too!) would stop my slow ovaries altogether!  But they said they review all the new findings (like the other clinics) and the soft IVF just doesnt get as good results yet.  So that helped reassure me that as an oldie I wasnt doing lots of things for no good reason!

Welcome to Tillytoots and Littlemissgiggles - good to have you both here!   
LMG (sorry, its quicker to type!) - sorry to hear your first round wasnt successful either, it took me a while to fully come to terms with - but I found having some time off from it really did help.  I've almost forgotten the injecting and the waiting (shows my memory will do the same re childbirth one day hopefully! ) - and I'm finding that it is a bit less stressful this time around as you have a better idea what to expect.  I think I am probably less excited, but more positive in a relaxed kind of way - as the stats show that the more times you do this, the more likely it is you will get a good result (though I sincerely hope we dont need to do it more than twice!)  I hope your  next steps get sorted out quickly for you.    Unfortunately my PCT wont switch funding from Homerton to UCH - the price difference means they wont consider it.  I know Homerton's statistics arent as good but some of that is due to the fact they treat everyone as its NHS.  Also I went there for IUI when UCH couldnt do it due to lack of nurses (I would have waited 12 months!) and the senior consultant there is excellent, he came from UCH and has taken a really personalised approach to my situation (though I do have to demand to see him and not the others!)  Anyway, we felt it was worth a try here - especially as we can guide them based on UCH experience, I think it might have been harder if this was our first try.

Tillytoots - agree with everything the other ladies have said.  I have visited ZW a couple of times - saw her initially to get a programme sorted out and she was really great.  She suggested I should look at hypnotherapy and nutrition - but was also good at telling me what not to spend money on, I found it reassuring since it is all so expensive!  I found all of the specialists really brilliant - the hypnotherapy in particular really changed my outlook and helped me stay really positive (I practised it a lot at home too).... whilst the nutrition was really tailored to my needs and made it easy to ensure I was doing all I should, plus lots of probiotic supplements for my immune system.  I went back to ZW after the first cycle didnt work, and she helped me get a referral for 2nd opinion as well as helping me put together a new programme for this cycle.  I also did reflexology elsewhere but am switching to acupuncture for this cycle. Let me know if you would like to know more!

Finally - a quick question - does anyone have experience of down-regging for three weeks with Suprefact injections rather than the UCH Primolut/Buselin combo? - I'll be doing this with Homerton and just wondered if any of you have done this before elsewhere?  I am seeing them next Friday so will find out more then.

Phew I think thats it (you'll be relieved, now I'm back these messages are rather long as I am catching up!!)  Hope you all have a good day and a sunny weekend! 

SCXX


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to send some     to Tokii for today. Hope it all goes smoothly and really really take it easy.

And Trixter, glad to hear your embies are doing so well, lots of luck they get to blast.

S-C, thanks for your lovely PM.

And welcome to Littlemissgiggles and Tillytoots. I'm sure you'll get all the advice and support you need from this thread. 

Litlemissgiggles, my firrst cycle also failed but I'll be going for it again in September so we may be doing it at the same time.

Hope eveyone else is well. x


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Whoops, forgot to say, kabby, what fantastic news. Two heartbeats, I bet you can't believe it. They're just like buses aren't they! Hope you and DH are doing some serious celebrating. xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all!

Tokii, good luck with your ET today !!!

Tizz, I got the prescription for the clinic, called the pharmacy to get the quote, faxed them the prescription, called them to pay, and then they will send the drugs to my house via a courier. All in all quite easy, let's hope that they get to me on time as I am doing it a bit at the last moment. 

Kabby, how wonderful that you'll have so many birthdays to celebrate so close together !!! What a party yime you will all be having !! You'll be submersed by wrapping paper !!

S-C, at my previous clinic I downregged for 3 weeks with synarel nasal spray but friends of mine used the suprefact injections instead. It's one injection a day, a simple one so you'll be OK. 
Concerning me, I am on primolut and suprefact nasal spray at the moment, expecting my period for next week. One or two days after it comes I will have the cervix dilatation under sedation and then will start stimming. 

Tillytoots, best of luck for your DET and Hycosy today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Evening folks!!!!!!!
Well I finally gave into temptation this morning and it has all been confirmed by ACU: we have a hatrick of Lucky MT, Kabby and me 
*I got the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My levels were 525 but we don't know if that's 1 or 2 yet. We'll find out on the 24th!

DH has had a grin on his face pretty much all day. My mum woke up Wednesday morning absolutely convinced too.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Evening all,

Wow, it looks as though some major double congrats are in order then!!! Congrats Glitter (naughty girl testing early but really don't blame you!) you must be thrilled, that's brilliant news.   

Kabby, you too..... so glad the spotting was nothing to worry about and you've got twinnies on board. That's fantastic news, you'll have to start comparing notes with Catherine now! 

Trix.. great news too on your fertilisation numbers - sounds promising for blast transfers then which you must be really pleased about.  

Tokii, sorry i didn't get this message to you before the event, but hope all went well today for your ET? Look forward to hearing from you once you've rested up... 

Tizz - any news after today's scan hun'? Really hoping your follies are making progress and you can continue on...      

Welcome Tilly (hope hycosy went ok today... not a bundle of laughs but got to be done i guess!!) and Little MG! Good to have you here ...you're pretty much guaranteed to find answers to your questions here as there always seems to be one of us going through each aspect of tx at any one time!! 

Love to everyone else... Mez, S-C, (oh, S-C, i used Busereline injections last time around and they were really fine...used an auto injector, no big deal at all), BarbWill and Lucky MT. 

No new news from me, still symptonless (sore boobs had got me vaguely hopeful but then realised it's a side effect of the Cyclogest  ) & just impatiently biding my time until Sat 14th (official test date) tho' may have to do a sneaky one a bit sooner.... 

Good weekends everybody, 
Rooz xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow congratulations Glitter!!  So happy for you and your DH, have a wonderful weekend celebrating!!
      

Now its going to be Rooz's turn next week to make it four!

SCXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

in my daze I forgot to say hello to LMG and Tillytoos - sorry girls!!!!!!!
i'm sure you'll find this thread a good source of info for ACU and the board as a whole!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh My - Glitter - you brilliant lady!!!!!!!!!  Well done that absolutely fantastic news         .  Well done to you and DH you must be over the moon!

Rooz- don't go mad over the symptoms - I had nothing except the boobs and look what happened!!  Hang in there.

Tizz - how did scan go today?

Tokii - really hope e/t went well...hope you are resting up now

Tilly - how did DET/hycosy go, not too uncomfortable I hope?!

Hi everyone else - feeling absolutely knackered today and have eaten the contents of the fridge - I am soooooooooooo hungry!!

Thinking of everyone, hope all ok
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Roozie - I didn't even get the sore boobs!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Glitter - Just got back from watching Die Hard 4.0 and was pretty snoozy until I read your message.  Now buzzing for you !!!    It's SUCH good news.  Very happy for both you and DH.  Levels sound quite high at this early stage - you never know, could be twins !  When have they booked you in for the first scan ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Morning Lucky!!
How was Die Hard?  My DH has the DVD box set of the first 3 films - based on 1 & 3 being good and 2 rubbish, he was expecting 4 to be rubbish - what was it like?  I expect we'll do the usual and say we'll go and not end up going at all!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have the scan booked for the 24th July where we'll find out what's what!  If it's 2 then it's loft conversion time - easier to do it now and finish before children than wait until it becomes absolutely necessary!  Either way, we're pulling up some of the front garden to put an additional car space as we have permits around where we live and making sure the right numbers go on dashboards is a right pain!!!!!!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

What a fantastic start to the day to read this Glitter - I am so very happy for you. Congratulations.   

I know I haven't met any of you, but knowing what everyone goes through to get there, it is even more special when it happens. 
;o)
xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

A lot of activities since i last logged in. Thanks for all ur lovely messages.

Congratulations Glitter, so happy 4 u, naughty girl u tested early, i bet u n DH must be over the moon.

Congratulations Kabby as well on ur twins, we want more twins on this thread.

Tizzywizz, what happened with ur appt with the Dr y'day, i hope it all went well n u'll be taking ur regnyl very soon in time for ur e/c

trixster, happy 4 u 2, Good luck 4 monday, u had a lot fertilised n fingers crossed u should be having some stored as well.

Lucky Mt, DH wants 2 c die hard as well n even though it's our anniversary don't feel like doing anything, feel so weak n i feel like there's a big stone in my tummy. Did anyone get that feeling after e/t.
Y'day was so funny, my bladder was so full n I had 2 wait 4 the doc even though the appt was at 2pm, didn't have it till 2:45, it was pure torture and i was so bursting, i had to get rid of some, i was given cup and told to get rid of only half the cup, i ran out bare footed to the loo. It wasn't funny y'day but it's now. I'd drank so much water and it was so uncomfortable. there was so much traffic and didn't get home till past 5 so couldn't go 4 my acupuncture session.

Roozie, before u know it the 14th will be here. I pray u get a  Like Kabby and Glitter.

Tillytoots, welcome to the thread and how did ur hycosy go, mine was just so uncomfortable.

SC, i'm glad u finally got to the end of ur wait on the NHS list, I bet u'll b in capable hands. Pray this will b the treatment for u.

I need 2 go back and rest. Any tips 4 the 2ww. I'm just taking each day as it comes and letting DH do all the house work. it seems xmas come early 4 me. don't have 2 do anything till wednesday when he goes back 2 work. the only thing i'll miss is shopping.

Take care everyone.

Hi Barbwill( I got my prescription from ali in tamworth as well, it saves u a lot of money but with clexane, i got a separate prescription for that after e/c and just got that locally) and little miss giggles.

     to everyone.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hope you are all well and at it looks like a much nicer day today than our four seasons in a day. We need some sunshine. 

I went yesterday afternoon for DET and Hycosy, and even though I dosed myself up on paracetamol before I went, it was really painful. They told me that they are going to have to give me a Dilapan next time as the cervix opening is too tight. This is a small rod that gets inserted into the cervix to widen it before embryo transfer day 3/4 of next period, then they take it out. 
I am usually quite a tough cookie, but I have to say yesterday I was reduced to tears as it really was incredibly painful. They had to try two catheters and it was so probably a little more painful than expected. 
I think I will take 3 paracetamols next time around. Anyone any advise for the pain? 

Has anyone had Dilapan, or can anyone give me advise on what to expect with this? Am I right in saying this happens at next period and then they take it out after 4 hours? 
Starting Primulot on 12th July and nasal spray 19th July. Period due 26th July. So think it will be then.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Glitter that's such good news !!!!! Well done you and all the best for your pregnancy !!!!!!

Tilly, I am sorry it was very painful. It is important that you let them know how painful it was as pain at ET is not a good thing. As far as I understood they insert the dilapan just a few hours before ET, but I am not sure. with me they have to go one step further as not even the dilapan would get in. I am going to have a cervix dilation under sedation probably next week, which is an op where they expand the cervix up to 1cm. They do this in more extreme cases so it's good if you can get away with the dilapan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

hi tilly,

Sorry can't give you any advice on Dilapan but at least you are now on your way with the drugs.  I think its good that they do the hycosy and dummy ET as everybody is different and they have notes on you for when it comes to the delicate ET procedure.

Tokii - enjoy putting your feet up.  I got a bit bored actually and was glad of the distraction of work.  DH has been working at home on Fridays which is when I do the shopping so he can help with heavy bags


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there,

I agree Glitter, I think it is great that they do go through the DET as it is important that they know what the position is for the best possible chance. So no pain, no gain as they say. 

They did actually say that if it doesn't work at ET, they would give me a General anaesthetic and insert embryo's into the fallopian tube as a last resort.

Please let me know how you get on with your procedure Barbwill, I will keep fingers crossed for you, when are they doing that? Did you find your DET painful? 

TT
xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Tilly - I had to have the same procedure as Barbrwill last time as I went in for the dilapam but they couldnt do it as the cervix was too tight    - so I had it done under sedation the next day.  It was fine, just felt like period pain when I woke up - and it meant the ET went totally smoothly - I had been worried about whether the cervix had stayed open but it clearly did!

I think a few other ladies have had the dilapam done too and it works really well - apparently it can be quite uncomfortable, feeling like period cramps, so its probably best to tell them you need more than just a couple of paracetamol and see what they can help you with.  Also they usually let you go and sit in a coffee shop/the waiting room but if there is a spare bed downstairs they will let you use that so you can relax a bit more.  I think I may be having the dilapam done this time as apparently it can be easier to do after you have had it done once already... but will have to wait and see when I go in to see Homerton.

As you said, its brilliant and very reassuring that UCH test all this out in advance so that all goes well on the big ET day! 

Hope that helps!

Tokii - great to hear ET went well and you are home relaxing.  Did you get to see your embies before they went back in?  All the drugs and the operation will be making you feel really swollen and heavy so you are doing the right thing and resting up... its a lovely reason to really look after yourself.  Keep being really positive and visualising those embies growing - have you any orange things to surround yourself with?!  Sending you and your little embies lots of     

Have a good Saturday everyone! (We saw DieHard 4.0 last night, embarrassingly not cos of DH who I had to drag there reluctantly because I love Bruce in those movies!  It was just the kind of movie you would expect really - but really great big action scenes!!  Have you seen Oceans 13 though, we saw that last weekend (you can tell we are having quiet times and not drinking, we see lots of movies!) - George and Brad are just great!  I guess its DH's time to choose the next one!)

SCXX


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi SC,
oh yes i had a glimpse of the embies on the screen just before they went in and I saw Ocean's 13 when it just came out although i don't even remember what happened, i slept through most of it (the effects of menopur and sniffing).

Tillytoots, sorry ur hycosy wasn't a good experience, i hope u're recovering or have recovered but pls don't worry u're in capable hands, i'm sure u won't experience that during ur e/t.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the messages Tokii and SC.
Feel more comfortable knowing that someone else has gone through this. 
Wishing all you ladies a lovely weekend 
xx TT


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

So sorry to gate crash your thread, but I have a quick question about making apts at the ACU and would like to pick your collective brains! 

I've been for my initial apt and am waiting to start tx. Typically af started today so I should be going for an OST on Monday, but since rec is closed at the weekend what do I do? I know there is a mobile number, but it's not a medical emergency! Can I make an apt on Monday morning for that day?

Great to see so much positive news here. Wishing you all       

Em


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I phoned the mobile number to make an appt for OST so don't worry.  They're perfectly okay about this!
Good luck and


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All

Em - My AF started on a Sat and I rang the emergency number to book my OST for the Monday - its fine and they won't mind.  Welcome to our thread - we've had a few new posters this week and its getting nice and busy again!

Tillytoots - sorry to hear DET/Hycosy wasn't great - mine was pretty uncomfortable and I also remember that being the time when I realised what tx involved...up to then it hadn't occured to me that I'd be conceiving my babies head down, legs in stirrups with 3 other people in the room!!!  You have to focus on the end goal and the positives - I saw my babies as embryo's and have 2 lovely early scans that most other people don't get the chance to see.  ACU are brilliant at tailoring your experience and trying to make it as easy as possible so they will do whats best for you with regards to e/t I'm sure.

Glitter - hope all ok with you - I've been smiling each time I think of your BFP!!  What day was your blood test - my levels were 1364 on Day 13 so if you were a couple of days earlier and hcg doubles every 24 hours you could have 2 on board?!!!!

Barbwill - hope your op goes ok next week, its reassuring the ACU are doing everythign to give you the best possible chance even if its an extra procedure I guess.

Tokii - I remember that feeling - I had to keep drinking more and I remember spending the entire procedure worried I was going to actually wee on the dr!!  I felt pretty uncomfortable after e/t for about a week, your ovaries are still healing and the drugs make you retain water and swell up - ah the glamour of ivf!!!  re 2ww - rest, rest, rest, thats all I can say, lots of orange things, positive thoughts and tlc!!

S-C, LMG, Mez, Lucky - hope you are all ok too and enjoying a slight improvment to the weather.  I'm still eating like its gone out of fashion....I could gnaw my own arm off at the moment!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Kabby,  I think I was day 13 when I did the test (yesterday).  My EC was comparitively 3 days later than you but we couldn't risk blast so the ET was on a Saturday which was 2 weeks after you I believe!
Am a bit knackered after the excitement yesterday - hardly slept last night but I'm sure I'll make up for it tonight.
Going to steal the SIL's pregnancy books in a couple of weeks time when we see them all.  Have instructed MIL to get cake mix in again so I can cover her new kitchen in cake mix along with our nieces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Exactly 2 weeks!!  I've already started sneaky purchases of pregnancy books and magazines.....been trying to work out this weekend how going to rearrange living arrangements to fit in 2 bubs!  Looks like we'll be moving bedrooms!!  Going to start doing an intial budget and planning list as I need to start saving some money!!
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

We've been doing that too!  Our initial thought was move desk and PC stuff into second bedroom so we could have cot and single bed in the smallest bedroom.
But, if it's 2, we're looking at a loft conversion to be started instead so that we can move our room upstairs along with an en-suite shower room.  It's just too expensive to move especially when we only re-did our bathroom top to toe last year and the kitchen the year before that and they look great (shame the house isn't very child-proof though!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine isnt either but my sister lives in the least child friendly house I know with near vertical stairs and my nephew is in one piece.  We've got 3 rooms but one is a box/study which would have been perfect for 1 baby but not its 2 that is staying as is...we are moving into newly decorated spare room and our room which is the only one in the house not finished is going to be nursery but I'm going to put a sofa bed in there so that if we have guests to sleep over we can just kip in with the babies - plus it means I can sleep in nursery too if needs be and leave DH to get proper kip!!  its all a bit of a palava and they aren't even here yet!!
x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

It's so exciting Kabby! 
There is a great magazine a friend of mine had that is a quarterly one, called I'm Pregnant, it looks amazing, and has loads of things in it and great advise. 
I walked past Mothercare the other day and decided to go and get their catalogue, couldn't help having a sneaky peak at all the things, and thinking how wonderful it must be for everyone who is pregnant. Positive & healthy thoughts all the way. 
Good Luck xxxx

A friend of mine told me that reading a book about thinking positive (The laws of attraction) Byron Burns, it inspired her to give me a DVD - pregnancy for Yoga. At first I thought what a strange thought,     I am not even pregnant, but after reading the book she read I understood why she did it. She said she bought it to help me on my way to being pregnant. Who knows what can happen, but it was a great idea. Whatever happens, at least I can keep fit. 

I have to laugh, when I first told a few friends that I had to go through IVF, I had 'Don't worry, a good bottle of wine, set the scene at home, and I am sure it will happen',............. it is amazing how other people who have never had to go through this, honestly think by getting the Chablis out is going to make babies   
Luckily, they seem to understand a lot more now, but it makes me smile. My god son did the funniest thing, he said 'Why you not got baby? I get one from shops for you?'   bless, they can be so intuitive.

Do any of you ever meet up? 
xx TT


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooh - shall look out for it....my big weakness is magazine....Heat, Ok, Hello, Grazia, Red, Marie Claire, Elle Dec, Country Living, Living Etc - can't ever pass a newsagent without buying something.  when I was getting married my DH banned me from buying any more bridal mags....he's going to lose the plot when he sees the baby ones stacking up!!!

I think all those positive thoughts, looking at baby catalogues, yoga, medidation are really, really important to support tx.  I know some people don't buy it but I truly believe keeping myself positive and centred through treatment helped me immensely.  I love yoga - I've just booked onto some pregnancy yoga classes and got a pregnancy yoga dvd for home - very good for stress.

I've always found it hilarious peoples attitudes to infertility - when you come from a big family like mine as well no-one can quite understand it!  I used to get infuriated when faced with another strange registrar when I was in the nhs system saying to me "you just need to relax and enjoy it rather than thinking of making a baby" - what planet are these people living on!!!!!  God I wish Chablis did make babies - let me tell you - I'd have a few football teams by now    

We haven't met up....perhaps we should at some point think it would be good to share experiences face to face.
x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

How funny, just laughing re the Chablis part - absolutely! I wish. 

I think that would be a great idea to arrange a get together face to face at some point. We could all meet for a good girly chat, that would be really nice.

Don't forget to get catalogues for:
Formes
Jojomananbebe
mamasandpapas
Stokke 
Bubaboo
Mothercare
You are going to have so much fun!! xxxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

I've had a marathon asleep (12 hours from my last post!) and can't believe there's SO much to read already !!!  No wonder I hardly get anything constructive done around the house !  Actually, it's lots of fun reading everyone's messages - keeps me positive.  I think meeting up would be a great idea, geographically could be hard but I'm sure we could sort something out...?  I'm definitely up for it.

Tilly - You're not the only one with a narrow cervix.  Like the other ladies who have replied, I had much of the same and found the DET and Hycosy really painful - tears, deep breathing, nurses rushing in etc etc.  I wouldn't like to go through that again by choice.  Dilapan was much of the same and they couldn't get it in so I had the cervical dilation under General instead - this was the best as you don't feel or remember a thing !  They dilated my cervix to 7mm which did the job.  I was also worried it would zap back quickly and the effects would be lost especially since I coasted for 5 days and also had ET on day 6 but rest assured that the effects last until your next cycle.  The cost of the dilation may be something to consider though.  Despite the dilation, my ET wasn't totally pain free but I felt so much better knowing that this was as optimal a situation as possible.

Die Hard was pretty good - poor embryo must have been jumping around from all the action noise!  Some bits were a bit unbelievable but funny nonetheless.  The cinema was pretty packed so the only seats in the back part were right at the end of a row near the wall - made for a disruptive exit for the loo - oh, how my bladder hurt by the end!  Oceans was okay too.  We've seen our share of films recently.

Kabby - Have been eating a fair bit recently too !  Despite this, have lost a few pounds which I'm guessing is due to my ovaries now settling down.  They were HUGE!  I've still got swelling and a big tummy from them but it's much better than it was after ET.
I'm reading a far few mags too.  Have you been onto the NCT website ? - they have a mg you can request.  Also good for antenatal class info should your PCT not provide classes like mine doesn't.  I saw my midwife on Thurs and she's given me a stack of reading.  My PCT is pretty poor by the sounds of things and won't provide antenatal classes, screening tests or even a scan until 16 weeks !  DH and I have decided to go for a screening test - at this stage, not sure if we'll take the risk of diagnostic tests.  Anyway, have booked a nuchal scan at 12 weeks - have Harley St clinic details if you want them.  Also, in case you haven't done so already, you should request a form at GP to get free prescriptions.  I've just got my card through.  Lastly, have heard of an aquanatal class in St Alb. which sounds like fun - let me know if you want details.  Sorry for info overload - I've discovered all this info recently and wanted to share.  Glitter, happy to pass on stuff to you too, just let me know when you're ready.

Although mine will be a singleton pregnancy, I'm worrying a little about space myself.  Not in the house as that should be fine I think (3 bed and this is my first pregnancy).  My drive and front garden is on a steepish incline so we have steps that take us from the house down to the bottom part of the garden where the car will be parked. Not sure how I'll manoeuvre a pram down those steps.  Think that's a problem which I'll leave to DH!  However, I think getting the plasma on the wall before our baby arrives is his top priority!!! (only kidding!).

Hello to everyone else on this thread - really pleased there's been so much activity of late !


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Glitter and Kabby - Thank you so much for the reassurance and many congrats on your BFPs   

Thanks also for the welcome, it's so good to know that there are other people going through the same thing (even though we all wish we weren't and would much rather use the chablis method   ).

Em x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, my DET this time was not painful at all since they stopped when they saw they couldn't get it easily. I had 5 ETs in the past at another clinic (4 FETs and 1 dummy ET) and 3 out of the 5 were painful. ACU were aware of this but thought that the dilapan would be enough for me. At DET it was clear to them that a more drastic action was needed as they said that they could get in my cervix only by torturing me and the trauma could prevent me from getting pregnant. The dilation under sedation is done just before starting with the stimming, so at least a couple of weeks before ET. If they have not mentioned this in your case it must be because you don't need such a drastic action. Just make sure that they are aware of how painful it was for you if you didn't make it clear to them on the DET day. The dilation under sadation procedure costs £815 so it adds significantly to the total, plus it's an op so I would not do it if it's not necessary.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Tilly - felt impelled to go out and buy the magazine you mentioned!!!  Its really good.  i've been trying to find one with a list of equipment etc and that does the job!  My current plan is to try and acquire all equipment for the least money....ebay and hand-me-downs here I come, with two on the way I'm going to save the buying till after they are here so I'll be on a bargain hunt for the next 7 months!!

Lucky - I've just woken up from a sleep on our new mattress - heaven, I've done nothing but eat and sleep today!  Had a look at NCT as St Albans have suspended antenatal at the moment I think.  ALso found a twin antenatal provider in Harpenden which is a bit cheaper than NCT so I shall have a look at both.  Which PCT are you under - i've still not had a gp visit but I'm thinking I'll probably pick Watford as my birth unit - funily thats where I will be a student when I start my Uni course.  My care is more consultant led than midwife I think and I'm hoping I can go under my private consultant who practices at Watford.  Apparently I get the nuchal scan free if I'm expecting twins as they can't do the triple test on multiples - its done at UCH! What a small world!  Would love the aquanatal info pls...

Roozie, s-c, tizz et al - hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Morning all!
Considering it was lovely and sunny yesterday, this thread has gone bananas!!!  Why are you all in front of the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On the money saving front, a friend of mine told me that if you open an account at Mothercare, you can get 10% off.  I think we'll be investigating this at some point.
The next thing on our list to sort is the car - we have a 2 door convertible.  We had a shortlist of 'suitable' replacements so we'll be looking to sort that soon-ish since the summer is the best time to shift a convertible!
Luckily the SIL has kept all her baby stuff - cot, sterilising and bottle stuff, stair gates, car seats etc so if we just have the one, we're almost sorted for the new born essentials!  I also have an article that I kept from the Sunday Times ages ago about non-disposable nappies so if you want the website for that, we have the details.  It's definitely something we're looking into.

I'll be in front of the tv all day I think despite the sun - Tour de France, F1 and tennis final


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I don't log on for two days and the thread goes mad!

Glitter - fantastic news, congratulations. Wow this is a lucky thread.

Tokii - glad your E/T went well. Think mine may be today, just waiting for a call. Sounds like you need to have loads of rest. Like you I thought the Ovary swelling would go pretty quick, but the pain from E/C has only subsided today and I'm still bloaty girl - can't get my jeans on it's too painful! Was worried I had HSos and rang Dr R on Thurs - he just said rest. Think you should just lap it all up girl - get DH waiting on you.  

Tilly - loved the Chardonnay comment. I've told all my family and friends about IVF, but DH hasn't told his family as we know we'll get that reaction as they're a fertile bunch. 

After all the good recommendations am looking forward to seeing Die hard & Oceans.

A meet would be great - why not central London as we all seem to be from all over - but make it in to ACU?


Hope you all have a good day will remember to check in more often as just knowing that other people are going through the saqme is a comfort.

Fi X


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

yeah the thread has gone mad, had 2 read two whole pages. 

Goodluck Fi with ur e/t, i pray it goes well and don't forget 2 fill up ur bladder(as if u would 4get).

Welcome to the thread Keme, u'll get all the support u need in this thread.

tillytoots, u've been so busy, so many catalogues, i bet that comes with all the prep. I haven't looked at any magazine at all apart from the odd ones at whsmith, i get cold feet but don't mind looking up sites in the internet.

Glitter, u're lucky SIL kept everything, my sister chucked everything out and keeps on buying evrytime(she's got 3 kids) but at least she bought more this year as she had my nephew in march, i'm just keeping my fingers crossed for myself n i know myself i'll go ott. mind if i ask did u get any signs, i know u told roozie u never got any but did u get any faintest idea. i'm so scared but i know i'll wait,even my sore ovaries has started feeling better and i have no signs though it's 2 early as e/t was on friday.

LuckyMt, funny u said DH was concerned more about plasma, my DH was exactly, we got one the 2nd day of moving 2 d nu house. men r so crazy about electronic gadgets n expect me 2 b fascinated about it as i'm an engineer by degree but not into that as the reason i went into teaching.

I'm so tired of sleeping n will b going out later as it's our 1st anniversary, is it 2 early 2 go out as it's day 2 since et.

Hi Kabby (twin mom) how's it feeling, the first stage was getting to this stage n the next is making changes round the house. 

Roozie, how r u doing. r u waiting or testing early like everyone else.   

   to everyone


----------



## Mez (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Glitter, congratulations!!!!! How absolutely wonderful for you, I bet it's still sinking in! I'm so pleased for you. 

Tokii, hope your 2ww flies by. Try not to get bored, use the time to read a book or watch those DVDs you've always been meaning too, but take it really easy if you can.

Roozie, hope you're taking it easy too.

Tilly, I so agree with you about the Chablis, even a Doctor said that to me, a nice bottle of wine indeed, if only!!

Welcome Em, hope you enjoy the thread and hopefully before you know it you'll be posting good news like Kabby and Glitter.

I've got a busy week at work coming up so might not have time to catch up with you all so lots of luck to everyone and hopefully next time I log on to the thread there'll be more good news. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Got the F1 in the background 
Tokii - I had a little cramping in the tummy area between EC and ET, the usual Cyclogest wind issue but that was all really.  By the end of the 1st week I was starting to feel a little nauseous but we weren't sure if that was nervousness or not.  I'm still not feeling 100% but I've not had anything else at all.

We've pretty much got the car thing sorted. We can't get 2 mountain bikes in the current car and the bike rack option for it was rather expensive so we have a test drive of a new-ish one next week which meets child(ren) and biking criteria!  
Whatever happens, we could do with it.  Bye bye convertible


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well that serves me right for not loggin in  for...all of three days!!!

Have tried to catch up on all the posts but will need to revisit the boards me thinks, but not beforee saying    to Glitter - I had a good feeling all along!  Must say ditching the 2-seater convertible seems the next logical step tho'! LOL.

Roozie how's 2 ww going?  Hope you are managing to stay distracted!

Tokki - Congratulations on getting to ET, don't forget to maximise your opprotunity for indulgence and     on 2ww!

S-C - good luck with Homerton visit on Friday and its great to hear you sounding so calm and positive

Trixter - any news on your transfer, I'm guess it looks set to be a blast transfer - good luck with e verything

Barbwill - thanks for advice re Ali's pharmacy, I wanted to check because my local pharmacist will not accept a fax 

Kabby, and Lucky M-T hope your pregancies are progressing nicely! Including all the magazine and book-buying opportunities!


Keme, LMG, Tillytoots - nice to have you on board and hope you are finding it helpful so far!


Someone mentioned a possible meet, I'd de be up for that, would be nice to put some faces to names!

My cycle seems to be proceeding, on FRiday there wasnt much follie growth but the E2 level had come up so Mr Serhal seemed to take this as a sign I was starting to break through and beginning to respond.  Im not sure to be honest, but I'm going to take my own advice and think positive.  The fact that he wanted to continue stimming is a good thing.  Next scan tomorrow.

Anyway, I'm back off to read some of the (many) posts I may have missed  

Take care ladies,

Tizzywizz xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all resting up, taking it easy, getting DH or partners to wait on you hand and foot.....or at least dream that they should  

I have spent the day having lunch in China Town and going to Hyde Park where they had a French market, lots of fab cheese, bread and not forgetting French wines and Champagnes. I decided to bake a nice brie with celery dipping sticks, yum yum........Now I am in serious need of exercise . 

Glitter - Hope you manage to find a nice car - Think of it as getting rid of the convertible doesn't stop you having one later on. It's just a temporary yummy mummy friendly option. 

Tokii - Hope your 2ww is going ok - fingers crossed for you  

Trixter - Did you have your ET? Fingers crossed and hope all is ok for you.  

LuckyMT & S-C - How are your plans going so far? Thank you so much for the advise - feel a lot better about it all now. But going to give the clinic a call and ask them if they can knock me out or sedate me as I don't want that pain again. I think it will be Sat 28th July. Do you think I can call them up and ask them this? 

Mez - Let's hope Doctors understand the importance of Chablis, and how it doesn't help us all get pregnant  . Hope you have a great week, don't work too hard. 

Kabby - Twins is so exciting, my sisters are twins, my Mother said there is a group called TAMBA that was really helpful. Try the NCT as they also have sales of things - very handy! 

Roozie - Fingers crossed for you, x

Tizzywizz - How did your scan go? 

Barbwill - Wishing you all the best for this week   

Keme - Good Luck with your OST - hope it goes well

LMG, Hope you are doing well, what stage are you at?

I really think we should meet up ladies - what do you think? If you want to meet Central London, that sounds great. I know everyone knows how to get to the ACU. 

There is a really lovely private members club with a lovely garden, in a beautiful mansion house just off Oxford Street, call Home House, 20 Portman Square, W1, nearest tube is Bond Street. I can get all of us in there for an afternoon lunch or afternoon tea, if you want? It's great during the day. 
Or on High Holburn is Renaissance Chancery Court at 252 High Holborn; London, WC1V 7EN
What is best for everyone - week day / evening or weekend? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone, everyone on this thread welcome. 
xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Can anyone help with this one?
I work for a very large company that doesn't allow any time off for Fertility treatment (Absolutely disgraceful I know!)  and it is written in our t&c's. 
I am the only woman in our team and having seen how they treated another lady who was in my team for her time off during pregnancy, I just cannot say anything about going through IVF.  
I am going to have to take some time out to have my ET as this will be during a weekday, and I will have to provide a sick note. Can the clinics provide medical absence notes for procedures without having to stipulate that it is for ivf? 
Any help would be appreciated. I think I might call them tomorrow. Anyone else gone through this? 
XX


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Tilly,

I'm up for a meet-up, either of those sound cool. 

Re the sick note, dont know about ACU but I've certainly had a GP write a sick note (for something else) without giving too much away.  Or what about just calling in sick as you need to (you can self-certify for up to a week).  Failing that annual leave??  I'm actualy taking a bit of unpaid leave at the moment (my work is just too far from ACU for me to juggle it all and I'm not sure the stress of attempting it will do me any good  ).

Good luck!

Tizz xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Tizzy - what great news, I was wondering about you all weekend and hoping it had gone well!  Hope you had a chilled weekend so that all your positive energy helped all those follies to grow nicely.... I know EC probably still feels a way off, but you are doing so well, I hope you get more good news today and EC and ET will arrive before you know it!    

Tokii, keep resting up and try not to think about symptoms, you are right it is way too early - but I also remember how hard it is not to try to identify the reason for every twinge!  Relax and enjoy the sunshine!    Hope you had a lovely first anniversary!

Rooz, hope you are managing to stay sane on the 2ww too and are not too tempted to test early!  

Keme - hi and welcome!   As everyone else said, this thread is a really great place to get support - and UCH are brilliant.  Hope your OST goes well today!

Trixster - hope your ET went well, let us know when you feel ready!

Tilly  - would def ring and speak to ACU about your concerns about the pain, so that they are aware of this before you get there. As BarbWill says (and I am sure you think already!) its best to avoid sedation/ an op if you can - but if you tell them now that you are worried then they can either give you stronger painkillers for the dilapam or they may decide to do the sedation route.  I suspect they will tell you they will decide what to do when they see you (as they will do for me this time around too) - personally I am hoping for the dilapam route this time as its less invasive, but I will be asking for some strong pain control if they do this!  Definitely ring them though as you dont want to be spending your energy worrying about this at all, and then they can reassure you and you can put it out of your mind until closer to the time.    Also - re your question re work - mine isnt so prescriptive about IVF but equally I didnt want anybody to know as I felt it would add to the pressure - so I used annual leave.  However I wouldnt do that again as I needed a holiday afterwards!  So this time I am going to take sick leave for the ops themselves and for a few days afterwards... I feel justified doing this as I have made sure that everything is planned around it eg have covered all the work!  Is your workplace flexible re working at home too?  Mine is so that helped a bit... maybe your GP would help with a more generic note if they are supportive?  (I was worried about going back to work on the 2WW but reading through all the boards it doesnt seem to make much difference, and for me it also helped take my mind off my obsession with symptoms etc!)  Hope that helps a bit!

Hi also to Mez, Barbrwill, Kabby, Glitter, LuckyMT and LMG!  Hope you all had lovely weekends!  

Mine was great but I feel like I need another one to recover - family were staying for my dads birthday so it was v busy!  It was great too to spend a lot of time with my sisters - one is pregnant and due at end of August, which has been difficult at times this year (after not wanting children, she got pg the first month of trying just as my third IUI failed and we were starting to prepare for IVF).  I am much better able to cope with it at the moment - I always been truly excited for her and the fact that we would hopefully one day both have families - and cant wait for the new arrival - but was a bit worried that my 2WW would finish just as she gave birth (if we didnt get a positive result).... both for my sanity, and the fact that the whole family would be feeling awkward and not able to celebrate for her 100%.  The good thing now is that because Homerton's cycles take longer than UCH, I should hopefully still be on 2WW when she has the baby - so I can now relax a bit and will be able to really celebrate for her!  I feel really bad for even mentioning this as we are such a close family, but it has been really tricky to manage it since our first cycle as everyone is treading on eggshells (which I understand and is very sweet of them) so I have had to initiate all the conversations on baby names etc so that they feel ok to talk about it - because its not fair that we cant do this as a family just because of my situation!  Oops sorry for that long explanation, wasnt expecting to do that - but its good to be able to share it here!

Have a good Monday everyone, take care!

SCXX

PS Meeting up would be a great idea - and Home House would be perfect!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Tilly - I'm itching to eat Brie - but thought I'd better stay off it now as so close to ET - made DH eat the last of ours last night.... good job too as after reading your post I may have sucumbed. 
Re your work, can you just call in sick? As someone said you are allowed a few days off without a doctor's note. I know it's hard in business..... but this is so important to you, don't let them mess it up for you.

Glitter - hope you got out in that car over the weekend with the roof down?

Tizzy - stay chilled, won't be long before your EC & sounds like you're on the right track.

Tokii - How was your 1st Anniversary? Hope you were spoilt rotten.

S-C  - Sounds like your treatment is well timed. Know what you mean about your sis and the egg shells thing. No siblings with children, but DH's family have and ALL my friends seem super fertile. Actually my friends are the best as they're always willing to chat about stuff and don't creep around the baby subject. At least MIL has stopped asking when we were going to start a family... stupidly, about 8 years ago to shut them all up I told them all I couldn't have kids. I didn't know at the time that would come back to slap me!

Well I have ET at 2pm today. It's only 8.45 and I've cleaned the house from top to bottom so that I don't have to be looking at a dust mountain for the next week - I have a Persian cat, who's lovely but her fur just gets everywhere. 

Trix


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Trixster, Good luck with ur E/t 2day, i did the same as well, just cooked and put it all in the freezer, even redid my hair as well.

I spent the day sleeping with DH watching F1 then tennis final, what a way 2 spend anniversary although we'll b going out later this weekend as still resting as don't want the embies to pop out.

SC, I feel u re ur sister case my sister has 3 kids as well even though she had over active thyroid and was on medication for a year, she stopped n within a month was pregnant, runs in my family as well, my mum has 7 kids although she lost 2 n the pressure is on me, even though it's a male factor n it didn't help matters as no one except my mum knows about what we're doing. 

Tillytoots, i'm for meeting anytime, don't have anything doing till september so anytime, day is suitable for me. regarding the doctor's note, i got Dr S to write me a note last time as couldn't go in  4 an induction and he made sure he didn't write it on a letter headed paper as that would give it away, he just that i was having a gynae surgery under ga, but that was for a day and I jsut called the school to let them know i'd been signed off 4 a week. the only thing different about my case is i don't start till sept but it might be worth trying.

Tizzy, I'm happy for u as well, it seems things are looking real good, pls just continue to be positive, i know it's easier said than done.

Hello to everyone else, i'm sorry i've 2 dash. DH's calling


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh i did not realise how busy this thread is!!  I have not been on the site for 5 days and this thread has gone crazy.  Thanks to all of you for welcoming me to this thread, and i must apologise if i do not reply to any of your messages...but i have lost track of them on the thread!

Firstly - BIG congratulations to Glitter    I hope this thread is full off positive results for us all!

TillyToots - sounds like you have been put through it for  your DET!!  I also had problems with my DET (Very high and narrow cervix), but they did manage to complete it.  However, they wanted to fit the Dialapan in me for the ET.  Unfortunately, when i went in to have it fitted, they could not do it (they tried a horrendous 5 times!).  In the end they were suggesting that i have it fitted under sedation.  However, Dr Ranieri checked my file and said that as they had managed to do the DET (with a catheter), that they will do the real ET in the same way.  So, on the day of the ET Dr Ranieri did manage to do it, although it took him appx 30 mins and he said it was the most difficult ET he has done in years!!  Did they manage to complete your DET?  Please stay positive!!  Also you were asking about Acupuncturists.  I am going to the London Acupuncture Clinic, which was recommended on another thread, which i think is really good.  They know their stuff and cost a lot less than Zita West.  I hope it all goes well with you. 

BarbWill -  i think you asked if i had my last treatment funded at ACU (so many posts i can't keep track)??  Yes, i did...my understanding is that they have an agreement with the PCT to charge a set amount.  Our local consultant had to write a letter to the PCT to ask if they would agree to fund us at UCH as i see my Gynea and Urology consultants there...we were lucky in that they agreed.  Unfortuantely, we only had 4 eggs, although all 4 fertilised...but the other 2 embies did not survive.  However, my GP told me that if we had any on ice, a frozen transfer forms part of the funded treatment too...something to also bare in mind.

S-C - i hope it all goes well for you.  Sounds like you have every confidence in your team at Hommerton and that is really important!!

I have now got a date for my operation - 14 Aug.  They are going to try and remove this hydrasalphinx, carry out a Hysteroscopy (has anyone had one of these) and fit the Dialapan ...all in one! This means we should hopefully be DR in mid-late sept.  Mez, i'll keep you posted on when we start as it will be lovely tpo have a buddy to go through it.  Does anyone know how long the Dialapan works for?  It's just that i don't think our ET will be for another 3 months after it has been fitted.

Anyway, i really must go...but sending you all lots of postive vibes...and promise to check on you all more frequently!

lol 

LMG

xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Trixter - Hope all went well with your ET this afternoon.  I was lucky and sat on my bottom for 4 days after my transfer and did very little.  I hope you're able to take some time out and relax too.

LMG - Good to hear from you as your name always bring a smile to my face.  In regards to the Dilapan, we've been discussing this topic on this thread over the back end of last week - probably worth having a read of all the posts and most of your questions should be answered.  If not,  please do let us know as there a couple of us who can share our experiences of Dilapan and cervical dilation.

Tillytoots - Can relate very well to your problem with work.  Personally, I could never have gone through the cycle and balanced work at the same time.  As for a Doctor's note - they don't wash with my employer - ill or not, they expect the job done yesterday.  Back to you, I think you can probably get a note from your GP which should be a little dubious in description but will do the trick.  Keep in mind that your treatment timeline may change slightly so you need to be flexible in the days you need off.  I coasted for 5 days and had my ET on day 6 so this pushed out my ET. 

S-C - Hi.  Your family sounds very close and very sensitive to your feelings.  I really hope things work out for you in your next cycle - it will be great to have a family at similar time to your sister!

Glitter - Thanks for the tip about the Mothercare discount.  Something tells me we'll be spending a fair bit of our time and money in there !  DH is also have a think about our car situation - my 2 seater convertible will have to go too  - have been zooming about making the most of it whilst it's still here and the weathers sunny!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Afternoon!
Spent most of the day grinning inanely - only my two line managers know!  

A meet up would be good - I'd prefer weekends as I work full time during the week.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Good to see how well everyone's doing.  Not seem to have heard from Roozie in a while - hope you are ok hun?

LMG It may have been me that asked about ACU funded treatment - my NHS IVF appt has come through at it is at Hammersmith but Im a long standing UCH patient (for other complaint) so I really would like to explore the possibility of getting it funded at ACU.  I may even contact my PCT tomorrow - even tho it will feel slightly weird doing it in the middle of this cycle.

This is just a quick one from me today - I finally have some positive news and you can all say "I told you so"    It seems like I'm catching up folliw-wise.  I have 12  growing (all at different sizes) and an E2 reading of 10,000!  Instructed to stay on the max dose until next scan on Weds and EC might be Friday.  Seriously, is this a rollercoaster or what?  It was only 3 days ago that Mr S was looking dispondently at the screen and saying we might have to cancel the cycle! 

Anyone, so I'm dead chuffed and all those positive vibes you've sent must have paid off!  THanks you guys  

Anyway ladies, proper check-in on all of you tomorrow!  I've had enough excitement for one day!

S-C- thank you for you P-M, its truly great to have you back and so nice to hear how things seem to be aligning well for you.  Will P-M you tomorrow, hopefully,

BD to everyone!

PS Tokki - Home House sounds cool 

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

*nice one tizzywizz - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Wow, this thread truly is exploding with messages! Looks like UCH is the place to be!

Tizz, just wanted to say i'm so pleased that your cycle's progressing.... well done you. I won't say i told you so 'cos i'd sound smug, but, oh, so what,.... told you so!!  It's amazing how follies can suddenly seem to accelerate growth towards the later stages isn't it? You now have a fab number and a fab E2 level so you're officially on track girlfriend!! I'll be checking in to see how you do on Wednesday - hope to hear more great news and fingers crossed for an EC on Friday.    

Trix, hope the ET went smoothly today..? Time to take it easy and order DP about as much as poss!! Hope your lil' embies get snuggled into their new home v quickly. Hope too tha your bloaty tum start to deflate... i've had that problem too tho' mine doesn't seem to be letting up much, just feels absolutely enormous every time i eat. If simply looking pregnant was all you had to achieve through this, i'd be pregnant with quads i think!! Anyway, where' s that Deflatine...

Tokii, glad your ET is all done and dusted. Are you having some time off this week to relax? Watching the tennis sounded like a good move (not sure i can say the same about F1, but anyway..!), i always find it really therapeutic. Hope you still get to do something fun for your anniversary tho'... i'm sure your embies wouldn't mind! DH and I have our 5 year one looming... we're never massively romantic but think we'll have to make the effort seeing as it's 5 years!!

LMG, hi, you were asking about hysteroscopy procedures... haven't had one myself but another girl on ff i know has and would i'm sure be only too happy to share the experience! I'll pass along her name if you'd like it....

Keme - good to have you here too. Hope all went ok today with your OST and you get the results back quickly.. 

Tilly, the work issue isn't easy is it but i'd have thought your GP could be resourceful and surely rustle up a fairly generic note, as S-C suggested. I think we definitely have a right to privacy around this issue so there must be a way they can phrase it - taking a sickie might be a bit stressful esp. if you dates do shift so perhaps not the best option..? Hope you get some inspiration anyway! Good idea re. a meet by the way.. sounds a really nice idea to put faces to names finally  

S-C, i do sympathise about the sis's baby sit. I know you say you're really happy for her but it's still damned hard at times isn't it? My SIL's due to have no.2 at about that time and if i'm honest, i have mixed emotions about the whole thing. Can't wait to meet the babba but know i'll be desperately envious!! All a bit   &   isn't it.

Better get to bed now, willing the next few days to pass quickly so i can get this test over and done with - have fgelt rather down and v moody the last couple of days so fear AF is on her way. Anyway, official day is Saturday, 18 days post GIFT so pretty sure a test would be accurate by about Thursday - still won't buy one until Friday tho' or i won't trust myself. 

Take care everybody, & hugs to you all,

Rooz xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
This is a quick one, but will promise to follow up reading through and responding in the next few days. 
Sat here watching 24 - addictive or what!!! But what is going on with Chloe She looks like she is sucking lemons permanently. Jack Bauer (Mr Kieffer Sutherland - now yum yum in an intriguing way. 

Sending you all big bear hugs and hope you are all well. xxx I promise to respond to all of you in the next few days.      to everyone individually. 

At a glance, it looks like some of you would prefer weekday or weekend day meeting up. How would everyone feel about meeting up for lunch on Sat 21st July at say 12noon? At Home House? or Saturday 18th August 12 noon? The later giving everyone a chance to get prepared if it makes it easier?

Also arranging another one for the week day would be good for those who can't meet at the weekend. 
What do you all think?

I cannot tell you how lucky I feel to have come across such a wonderful group of ladies who are going through so much, are sharing their experiences, and are truly 'fertility friends' through ups and downs. It makes everyone's lives that little bit easier having girls going through the same things to support one another and be so positive. How lucky we really are. 


Thank you for your advice, I truly appreciate every single response. Today I called the clinic and they are going to give me something called Zoltan (or was that the fun fair fortune teller in Big with Tom Hanks?)  
Anyway, they reckon this will help relax me, a 100mg of it. I said that I just don't want too much pain. They said they will do what they can to help, so feeling a lot more positive about it now. 
I also spoke with the nurses and they will get a sick note for me and my doctors will do the same, so hurrah, covered! My work expects one after 3 days off sick. So now I am a happy bunny, all covered.  

Anyway, have a fabulous week, and promise to catch up in next few days. 
Big hugs   
XX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Just a quick one from me this morning to say, Tizz, I am very pleased that your follies are growing and that you are going ahead !! Well done you!!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thank you so much for the good wishes and PMs!!!  Phew, it was a close shave but feeling so much more positive now and the daily chore of mixing up 6 vials and injecting finally seems worhwhile 

Tillytoots glad its all coming together and so pleased you feel covered on the work front.  Work was something I had real issues with as I wasnt able to tell my line manager so it was just a ridiculous juggle - my work is also 45 min drive and 45 train ride from work so I was really burning rubber, when I found a way round I felt as relieved as you do now and that can only be a good thing for the fert journey - well done!  

18th Aug would be good for me, only as 22nd July I have a wedding and it may be too much for me in possible 2ww.  But if 21st suits everyone else I hope you have a marvellous day and look forward to hearing gossip later  

S-C  I really feel for you with the family situation, a close family is a wonderful thing but it does also mean that you sometimes cant get distance when you need it.  I'm not sure there is an easy way to handle other people's babies, especially when they come along so easy.  If there is, please someone tell me.  What I will say, though, is that I admire you for how you bare handling it and the way you are trying to consider everyone's feelings.  For what it's worth I think the NHS cycles do take longer though, just because the wheels of the cog take longer to turn, so here's hoping it doesnt all clash with 2ww    I'm P-Ming you too.

Roozie, good to hear from you again!  4 days, wow it;s the count down.  Good for you leaving the HPT in the shop, I think you will save yourself heartache in the L-R (you can remind me about this if I get to 2ww  ).  Try noyt to worry re the symtoms, even if you had none 2ww is not the most joyous of occassions, so it may just be down to the uncertainty of it all.  Not long to go now and im really really rooting for you.

Barbwill, thanks for good wishes!  Thanks also for tips re the pharmacy - btw my local sainsbury said they will charge £47 for 20 clexane syringes.  Hope that helps you.  Does anyone know if you continue to take the aspirin when on the clexane?

Tokki, hope all is going well sweetheart, hope you are managing to keep sane.  Wishing good weather for you so you dont feel unnecessarily trapped while taking it easy?  

Glitter - how are you doing?!  How did the line manager's react?  Have you come down from cloud 9 yet?! Well done you. 

Trixster, Im wishing you loads of luck for ET, let us know how you are getting on when you can loads of BD to you.  So nice that there are a few of you at this stage at the same time.  


Everyone else, hope all is going well for you, Wrenster, Mez, Lucky MT, Catherine and Emelia.

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone 

BD

Tizz xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Tizzy, i won't say i told u so, but i did . I'm so happy for u no ecstatic is the word, ur follicles r growing now n i hope ur e/c is on friday. I think i've been reading Zita West 's book too much, i keep on going to the part where she says be positive n for our anniversary me n DH both wore orange.   not top 2 bottom orange otherwise we would have looked like 2 fanta bottles.   

should I say unfortunately of fortunately for me, I'm at home till Sept so i guess it will be quite hard not 2 test early n since DH is at home with me all  this week, since we couldn't go away as planned, i doubt if i will be tempted to n my family n DH's are coming round this weekend so that will be a distraction for me as well, something 2 take my mind of the 2ww. the only thing is DH goes back 2 work next week monday so will have 2 find something doing 2 distract myself from thinking about it.

Roozie, i'm rooting 4 u. it'll be BFP in this thread. No more AF, 4 more days before testing, u're getting near the end.    to u. Lighten up dear n pls be positive u've got 4 more days 2 test. 

Trixster, how did it go, i bet u must be ordering DH around now, just take things easy for the next few days, my tummy has started deflating although i still look preggie, would have 2 wear something 2 cover it all up on saturday, don't want anyone 2 jinx me.

Glitter, Are u good? what did ur managers say? were they happy 4 u? 21 questions. 

Tillytoots, i see we have something in common, i love 24 but waiting for season 6 to come out, i have never watched in on sky as would prefer to watch it all together. i thought they 've finished 6. u can heave a sigh of relief now that u got work all sorted out. 18th or 27th is cool with me.

LMG, Good luck for the 14th, before u know it, it'll b here.

I think someone mentioned clexane being £47 for 20, i've been cheated, i got mine for £85 eventhough it was 18, but i believe there r too types, there's the 200iu and 400iu but still £47 that is so cheap. I'll try sainsbury next time.

SC, how r u doing?

Hi Keme, Barbwill, Kabby

LuckyMT enjoy zooming round with ur 2 seater car until bambino turns up then u'll have 2 start planning 2 get a big car.  

Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello,

18th August is okay with me at the moment but I know August has a tendency to go a bit bonkers for us and I deffo can't do the 21st July as round at out-laws!

Tizzy - any further updates on EC date yet?  when it gets this close, you just want to get it over and done with!!!!
LMG - I have had the pleasure of a hysteroscopy and a lap/dye so any questions, ask away and I'll see if I can answer!
Tokii - my managers are female and I got the 'yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!' from them!
Kabby - any updates? has the spotting stopped yet??


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Tokii,

My prescription says 20mg/o.2ml clexane pre-filled.  Boots were going to charge me £95, My local sainsburys £47.  I was shocked at the price difference! 

 

Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

How long do you have do take the clexane for and how many injections per day?  I somehow got away without having it prescribed for which I am a tad thankful!!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI glitter,

I've been prescribed 20 (one a day) to start in 2ww but if test positive then need to keep taking it I think.  What Im not sure about at the moment is whether I continue taking the aspirin too!

Im a walking pharmacy, me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

I took the aspirin just before ET and then everyday until the BFP came up.  I was then told to stop taking the aspirin when I had the blood test for confirmation.  I'd ask next time you're in as I have no real idea what Clexane does.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Crikey ladies - I take a couple of days off and you lot have gone forum crazy!!!  How will I keep up?!!  

Had 2nd scan today - yep still two beanies on board, getting bigger and heartbeats still strong...starting to feel a bit more real now...especially as I am alternating between gut-wrenching hunger and total tiredness....thought I had a bit of morning sickness yesterday but turned out that I've gone off green tea!!  Tried another cup today and made me feel the same! UCH was heaving today....new Dr who is a bit slow apparently but I'd never seen the waiting room so busy!  So deep breath and personals....

Glitter - How you feeling...that BFP sinking in yet?  I smiled at you and Lucky having to lose your convertibles - ah the sacrifices we have to make...we've got 2 nice middle sized cars but I can see DH's already starting to think if this is the perfect excuse for something bigger!!!  My green credentials are saying no!!!

Tizzywizz - Hurrah    Great news about your follies - I'm chuffed to bits for you!  Good luck with next week and I'll be sending vibes for your e/c being on Friday.  I'm taking Clexane one a day until Week 12....I started I think sometimes before e/t.  It apparently helps prevent early miscarriage but they don't seem to prescribe it to everyone.  They did a full blood count test today and told me to keep taking it so it might have something to do with that?    They are a bugger though...they sting and bruise!  You stop the asprin if you get a BFP - I took it up to test day

Tokii - try and enjoy your time off even if on 2ww...lots of   your way.  you could alwasy occupy yourself with a bit of theraupeautic retail therapy when DH goes back next week, broken up with some nice coffee breaks so you don't overdo it?!!!  

Tilly - 'fraid I can't help re work....I gave up working to concentrate on ttc so I'm playing harriet housewife at the moment but looks like you have it covered - they usually put something vague on there I believe - I'm defnitely up for a meet up - August would be better for me!  I'm sure I had Zoltan for something but lord knows if I can remember what!!

Rooz - hang in there, these last few days are a killer, remember those a/f symptoms can be BFP symptoms as well, it ain't over till the fat lady sings....or the evil pee stick says yey!!!    

S-C - can sympathise with the sister thing, when we first found out we were having problems ttc my sister and b/f fell pregnant first month of trying....its was soooooooo hard but I wouldn't change my nephew for the world but my family were very nervous about the whole thing.  We got our tx out in the open this time and talked about it a lot and i think that helped not only for support but to make everyone else feel a bit more comfortable - esp as I had other b/f that fell pregnant recently.

LMG - glad things moving along for you - probably best to get all those ops out of the way at once.  I've had the hysterscopy...didn't find it too traumatic

Lucky - hope all ok with you...I've been told I can book my gp appt now and I have another scan in 3 weeks at ACU and then its into the NHS for me....

Trixter - any update on your transfer yet?

Barbwill, Mez et al - hope you are all ok    to you all

Well those of you that made it that far - I'm off to scoff my face and collapse on the sofa!!!
Kxxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Tizzy - from what I was told, the clexane does the same job as the asprin but better.  I started taking clexane the day after EC and have been injecting once daily ever since.  i stopped the asprin the day I started the clexane.  Check with the nurses again just in case.  Thanks for the heads up about Sainsbury's.  Shoot - I've been going to Boots and been paying twice the price !!!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, I know we keep saying it - but it really is busy on here!  Trying to catch up after missing just one day - as Tilly said, I do feel really lucky to be part of such an amazing, supportive group of lovely people!

A quick catch-up then...
Tizzy, we already messaged but once again congratulations, how absolutely brilliant - am looking forward to hearing even better news today and hopefully you will have your big day on Friday!  

Roozie, step away from the tests!   (Sounds like you are doing a great job not using them anyway!)  I would definitely definitely avoid testing early though I know how hard it is - and if you dont have them in the house then that makes it easier!  Having said that, you will remember my willpower was non-existent and I am not sure how much better it will be this time (though DH was so cross last time and has refused to have anything in the house so that will help).  Seriously though, I hope you are doing ok.  As everyone else has said, these last few days are so hard when you think you should feel some symptoms... but you really wouldnt, so stay positive as  much as you can and keep visualising those little embies snuggled in.... thinking of you and sending you soooo much   

Tokii, I think everyone else has also given you great advice on surviving your 2ww next week without DH - a bit of retail therapy sounds perfect!  In the meantime I hope you are enjoying relaxing with DH looking after you!  As we cant get hold of the next 24 yet maybe you should try another of the big series, Greys Anatomy is supposed to be good and my sister is thinking to get it for me next time!

Trixster, hope your ET went well and you are resting up!

Keme, hope your OST went well - just thought we might be down-regging quite close together as I start next Monday?

Kabby, great news re your scan and seeing your little ones growing stronger and stronger even if they are tiring you out!  Hope you can really enjoy your pregnancy and you wont feel too poorly with morning sickness!  Glitter and Lucky MT, how are you both?

Tilly, so glad you have sorted everything out - it makes so much difference to have planned everything ahead so you can properly relax!  Zoltan sounds good, I will enquire about that too - though as you said it does sound like some kind of mystical being!

Hi to everyone else too - Mez, Barbwill, LMG and Wrenster.  Where are Emilia and Catherine these days? - hope you are both blooming!

Thanks to everyone for your support re me and my sister's situation too!  All the way through this my timings have been off (found out my 3rd IUI failed on Xmas morning, nice!) so am really hoping it works better this time around!  I am definitely going to be   and    as Rooz said and I feel so relieved I can share it with you all, knowing you understand and I wont be judged if I have mixed feelings!  (although I have always shared the practical IVF details with non-FF friends I couldnt talk about this bit as they all have kids themselves these days and I dont want it to get uncomfortable for them!).  It would be great if we could all meet up - I could do either date at the moment but might have to bail out closer to the time in August if I am on 2ww at that point...

Hope everyone has very good days, love,
SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, glad to hear everyone's good news!!

Kabby, so pleased that your second scan went well !

Tizz, are you 100% sure that Sainsbury's quoted you for 20 doses ? It's a bit suspicious that the price they quoted is basically half of what Boots quotes. But if this is real, what a useful tip this is ! I got my Clexane from Ali's pharmacy and paid £80 for 20 doses. 

Ali's pharmacy were great ! I ordered my drugs on Friday, they said they would be at my house on Tuesday morning at 9 .... and so they were !!! Amazing ! Do you know where is best to store the menopur ? I heard that it's best to store it in the fridge but would like to know if any of you has been advised about this from the clinic. Also, where did you get the syringes for the menopur from ? Does the clinic provide them or do I have to buy them myself ? If I have to buy them myself, which type is best ? 

I just finished taking primolut and now I am just sniffing suprefact and waiting for my period to arrive. These past few days I have been struggling with my mental state as my brain seems to get trapped in loops of negative thoughts. I blame the drugs as this is far from being my normal state. Has anyone of you experienced this on primolut/suprefact ? I hope that it will get a bit better noe that I've stopped the primolut. 

Talking about negative thoughts, between day 15 and 22 of my current cycle (the one where I started downregging) I had a bad cold and my mouth still feels a bit funny, in that way it feels when there are viral things around. On another website I read that a girl was advised by her clinic to postpone the IVF for something similar. Do you think that I should inform the clinic about this ? I didn't think that a common cold several weeks before ET would matter ... do I really have to worry about this ? 

I feel so lost and down today, it's so wonderful that you are there to help ! Thank you loads !!


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Barbwill - Thinking of you and sending you lots of  .  The drugs do affect people in different ways - we're forcing a very big change to our bodies and I'm very sure it impacts your emotions (no doubt my DH could tell a few stories about me !).  I found surrounding myself in positive people helped me - you have to be selfish for a short time and cut out all the negative things around you.  So, please don't despair.  You're bound to have bad days especially with A/F coming up- it's totally normal.  As for the cold, I'm not sure what the protocol is should you have had symptoms.  I think a call to the nurses would put your mind at rest though.  Take care.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Firstly apologies it has been so long since I've checked in with you all but with the move and work it's been such a busy time. It seems there are so many new girls here and lots of the old ones have disappeared. I'm so glad that this little thread a few of us revived back in january is positively buzzing with life.

Huge congratulations to Kabby - are there any more BFPs I've missed? Looks like ACU are still working their magic.

Our little ACU miracle is kicking up a storm and doing very well indeed. Just 14 weeks to go and then we'll get to meet her and send her pic up to ACU for the board.

I'm sending all you lovely ladies lots of positive vibes and   for your cycles and I hope to read about lots more BFPs soon.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

BarbWill - Sending you lots of big hugs...all the medication must be playing havoc with your emotions.  Don't give yourself a hard time about it, as you are going through something so stressful that you don't need to add to it.  If you can, just spend your time doing something that makes you feel better...i really got into gardening during my last treatment, as i could just mull my thoughts over in my head.

Tizz - i am wishing you lots of luck with the EC on Friday.  How are you feeling, i was just so excited as at that point it all became really real rather than the chore of remembering the medication daily!!  How did you get on with the PCT?

Tilly - I am not sure what this Zoltan is, but i did read on another thread (which i can't find) that someone else was prescribed valium before their Dialpan as it relaxed them.  Also that it worked...so hopefully this willl be the answer for you...fingers crossed!  I am really sorry but i can't make either of the dates for lunch    I just get back from hols in July and i will be recovering from my op in Aug.  I hope you all have a wonderful time though....and maybe i will try and arrange another one when i am back to form.

Trixter & Tokki - I hope you are resting up well and not getting too bored at the mo.  

Rozzie - when do you do your test?  Sending you lots of positive vibes for it!!!

Glitter - has your news sunk in yet?  Did they put you under when you had your hysteroscopy??

S-C  I just wanted to tell you how much i sympathise with the Sis situation.  Before i started treatmen in March, my sister told me she was pregnant then in the following 3 months i had 4 of my very good friends also tell me they are pregnant too.  My sis is due to give birth in 2 wks, but i have really enjoyed going through the journey with her...i am a bit nervous to how i am going to feel though when all the babies pop out and if my next treatment is unsuccessful!  Still, have to keep on being positive!!

Keme, Mez & LuckyMT - How are you?

Love to anyone i may have missed out!!

I am now thinking that hopefully i shall start DR in Sept/Oct, and that maybe i should start shopping around for drugs. I am on the long protocol...pill for a month, then nasal sprays etc followed by stimms. Is this the way any of you did it?  Any suggestions on where to get the drugs??

Lol
LMG


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies!

How's everyone?

I'm doing ok, final scan was today, have a provisional to come in for EC on Friday!  (8am Friday 13th - ouch!)  Just need to wait for my telephone call for confirmation.  Womb lining is now 7.2 and should thicken more but I've at least made it to the min level they need for IVF, they've told me not to worry on this count (but I still cant help it!!  ).  Oh just had the phonecall - HCg injection is 8pm tonight...

Anyway, thanks for cheering me on folks, you' re all fab  

BarbWill - Sorry to hear you are a bit up and down.  Ive never had DR but considering its forcing temporary menopause I think it sounds quite reasonable it'll hit you emotionally.  Also the whole fertility journey is such an emotion provoking thing.  I hope that by the time you start stimming you will feel more focused and positive.  If you are worried that you've caught something it might be worth ringing , just to put your mind at rest if nothing all.  Reassurance is welcoming at whatever stage you are at.


LMG - thanks for positive vibes, your cycle sounds similar to mine but without DR, I had three months of HRT and then started the stim.  Best of luck with everything.  Re the drugs - Ali's pharmacy seems popular here, in addition I emailed Clinovia yesterday and they sell direct to public for £18 a vial for ACU patients - hope that helps anyone.  ACU charge a fair bit for it it would seem!   Shame you can' make the dates but maybe we could send you some photos - you could have a go at trying to label us all to our online name, tee hee.

Tilly, hope you are feeling more relaxed now you have your vintage circus sounding sedative lined up.  I'm tempted to ask for something to calm my nerves more than anything, the Dummy egg was ok but I had a previous endometrial biopsy that has left a lasting impression!

Trixter & Tokki - I hope you are resting up well and not getting too bored at the mo.  

s-c - I bet you are so excited about starting on Monday. Good luck girl!   Im glad sounding off here is helping with the sis baby thing.  In my books it's entirely natural to have mixed feelings about these things.  I find it affects me the more I care about the person having the baby, so it makes sense to me.


Roozie, hope everything is calm and still for you - not long to go now, sending you loads of    for sunday!

Emilia great to hear from you again - I cannot believe you only have 14 weeks to go, your pregnancy seems to have flown by!  Im still having my acu and taking the spirulina - thanks for the tips!  Wish you lots of luck for impending motherhood and your new life down south.

Catherine, not certain if you still look it but hello and hope you are keeping well.

LuckyMT, hope pregancy progressing well, let us know how you are if you can!

Wrenster, Keme, Mez - hi you guys, hope all is well with you.




Tizz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello all,

Can't believe how busy this thread is.  It takes me a while to read down and then I forget what I was going to write down!!  Good job I can scroll down the page to check on posts as I go!!!
My oldest friend has already sent me her Dr Stoppard book on pregnancy so I'm having a flick through it.  Don't want to do jinx anything else so we are not buying anything baby specific for a little while!

LMG - I had a a lap and dye done at the same time as the hysterscopy so I was out for the count for the lot.  It wasn't too bad - stronger GA than for the EC and I was that fed up I just wanted to go home.  I got half way down the corridor, went a strange colour and had to go back to my room - doh!!!  I don't know what it is about GA, but I'm always starving after them, despite having sandwiches!!!!!!!!

Kabby - we're still grinning away.  I gave into temptation and thought I may as well use the other pee stick - just to make sure a third time   Ah well.  Not entirely sure what I would have done if there was no line there but didn't consider that at the time!!!!!!!!!!  We were going to have to get rid of the convertible soon anyway since the bike rack option was prohibitively expensive.  I have had a (compliant and well behaved) child in the back but he was in a good mood at the time.  Have you been discharged from ACU or do you still have more scans to go first?

Barb - I think the primulot is progesterone based?  The quantities of it in your system can make you feel down as its apparently part of the build up before AF.  Don't worry about it, the drugs affect people in different ways - nobody's the same  

S-C - hope your next cycle works out and maybe we won't see you in August for the right reason!

Tizzy - good luck for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roozie, Trixster and Tokii - how are you getting on

Hello to everyone else that I may have missed


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
How are you all. Hope you are all well. 
Just a short and sweet one before I go on my trip to Brighton tomorrow dressing up as Police Academy with my sales team - (I know it is mad, corporate event for the half year - compulsory to act like a child day). Might even share the crazy pics with you.

I went to the Nurti Centre in Tesco's Kensington today, and bought some liquid camomile and skullcap which apparently is like valium, so ontop of Voltarol (sorry not Zoltan!) I think I will be feeling mega chilled on the dilapan day. thanks for all your advise.

DH has just asked me if I am doing anything 18th August, to which I replied joyfully, yes I am hopefully going to see the ACU girlies. To which he got in a strop and went all quiet. When I asked him what was wrong, he promptly reminded me that it was our anniversay and that we are going out for the day!!!!!! Oppps  ...................normally I get told it is the men that forget, but have to admit, I totally forgot (Only been married one year, not good) So I think we will have to put some other dates in. I have briefly looked at everyones dates and there is a real mix. Maybe end of August /beginning of Sept would be better for everyone? Or can you make 21st July? 
Please can you all send me dates you can all make and we will pick one between us all. It would be so nice to have the more the merrier. 

Glitter - I've got that book from my sister - it is very good. What about getting a diary for your journey? 
LMG - No problem re the dates, take it easy and relax, and when you do find out any info on the drugs part, let me know. 
Trixter - Relax and take it easy x
Tokii - Relax and take it easy, go and hire out the rest of 24 - it is so fab x
Emilia - Hi, Really great to hear only 14 weeks to go and wishing you all the very best of luck
Roozie - Don't blame you testing early, naughty one - take S-C's advice.
Barbwill - Sending you big bear hugs,    Keep positive, I know that the drugs must be the reason why, just hang in there, and we are all here to support on another. A big bar of Galaxy is amazing!!! 
Kabby - Hope you are taking things easy and relaxing, I think I may need to soon be Harriet the Housewife too, dreaming of being a lady that lunches.
Tizzy - Good luck for Friday, we'll be thinking of you xx
S-C - How are you doing??
Keme - How did the OST go?
Mez - How are things going? 
LuckyMT - How is pregnancy going? Hope all is positive for you x

Sorry if I have missed anyone -

I now need to do some DH grovelling  for forgetting my anniversay date.

Big Hugs


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

If you're this forgetful now, I feel sorry for your work colleagues and DH further down the line - I seem to be losing my marbles a bit which is why DH was convinced we'd have a BFP before I tested!!!
Sept is probably a bit better for me


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Barbwill,sorry about u feeling so emotional, i think it comes with trying to stimulate a/f to show up might be one of the causes, spend time taking ur mind off it, i know it might seem very hard but pls try to be positive.  i think the hormones do kick in. before u start the menopur, u'll get a nurse explaining how to go about mixing the vials and injecting urself, u'll also get a pack from the UCh that contains all u need, syringes and all sorts, so don't worry that part has been covered for. the pregnyl has to be in the fridge, i didn't put mine in and had 2 buy one in uch for £30

Tizzywizz, My prescription says 20mg/o.2ml clexane pre-filled too so unfortunate I had to pay that much for it, Good luck for tuesday, after ec u can relax and do take arnica, Zita West says it helps the body heal quickly after the ec, don't worry u'll b alright.

LMG, i was on the short protocol but if u've ur prescription, it's best if u can have everything ready b4 u start.  a pity u won't b there when we all meet but it will be a good thing to schedule one for when u come back.

I'm having so much discomfort in my left tummy n my back is always killing me, me n DH hitted the stores 2day after 2 hrs, my body couldn't take it no more, was having back ache and my left tummy or maybe left ovaries don't know which it is was aching badly. Did anyone feel this during the 2ww? and then worse i feel like af is about to come n i run 2 check n it's not, i think it's the effects of cyclogest. although that didn't stop me from getting a nine west bag even when DH said no   .
i made a mistake of telling DH how i felt and before u know it he was on the internet checking different sites, trying to self-diagnose and kept on asking me how r u feeling? he's worst than my mum.

Kabby, how r u doing now? still 2 hearbeats very happy 4 u. Before u know it they will b out and about.  How long gone r u? 5-7 weeks?

glitter, i guessed ur managers were ladies as well, how r u doing? how is the car search going? have u found something? tested 3 times!!!!. i can imagine checking many times to see if it's true.

Roozie, how r u getting on? saturday is round the corner. It'll be a BFP 4 u, i'm very sure of that.

Trixster, how is going? I bet u're still resting/ have  recovered from the e/t?

Emila, 14 more weeks so happy for u.

Tillytoots, how is it going, hey u need 2 make it up 2 DH for forgetiing about ur 1st anniversary? what were u thinking just joking. Men don't forget when it come to dates, DH even remembers the exact date we met n he was the one planning our holiday for our anniversary but can't go away as falls on our 2ww so hope this will b our 1 year anniversary present a BFP

SC, how r u finding homerton, used to live not 2 far from homerton before? 

Hi LuckyMT, Mez, Wrenster.

Take care everyone.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone you are all so sweet and warm ! 

Tizzy, how exciting that you're about to do your pregnyl injection ! you're nearly there ! Best of luck for your EC on Friday !!!!

Tilly, I might be able to make it for 21 July but it depends on the treatment. According to my calcs I should be stimming then and probably I'll have to come in for a scan on that day (I am at risk of OHSS so they'll want to scan me lots towards the end) so actually it might be really perfect for me. But if others cannot make it, then I'm fine for Aug/Sept.

Toki thanks a lot for the info on the syringes, one less thing to think about.

Littlemissgiggles, I also love gardening, especially in the veg patch which I am keeping for the first time this year ! It's such a great thing to do isn't it ? tonight we're having my home grown lettuce+tommies in the salad !! 

big hugs to all


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Wow this thread is great - just exploding with good advice and positive thoughts. Thank you all for the good wishes.

E/T went well.....eventually. Normally I have the smallest bladder known to woman and can happily fill up in half an hour . Wouldn't you just know that on the day it matters mine wouldn't co-operate even though I'd drunk 2 1/2 litres of water in the run up to the appointment! eventually 2 hours later we managed to get it all sorted - I felt such an idiot! Apparently my ovaries were both under my womb and this can sometimes stop the bladder filling up....I jiggled about a and rolled around on the bed  and one moved and stuff started happening. Anyway had 2 blasts put in, one was already hatching. Have been a good girl the last 2 days and lain in bed watching telly and reading.....BUT OH SO BORED NOW.

Tokii - I'm with you on the boredom and know that this 2ww is going to be the longest ever. Hang in there. You lucky thing having DH this week. My DH keeps ringing from work to make sure I'm resting. Don't do the test...hang on for the 2w. In fact don't buy one until the day before (I'm trying to convince myself here too). Have got a little pain too - but think it may be bruising.

Tilly - Have fun in Brighton. I could make 21st, but the august date is better.

Glitter - keep grinning - you deserve it.

Tizzy W - Good luck on Friday - time flies your E/C seems to have come around really quickly.

Roozie - Loads of    

LMG - Can't help re drugs...sorry used ACU

Barbwill - Hope you're starting to feel less up and down. The amount of stuff we're all pumping into our bodies is really most unnatural. It's bound to take it's toll and I just hope you start feeling better soon.

Good wishes too to Kabby, Keme, S-c, Emilia, Lucky, Mez & Wrenster.

Trix X


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm an old ACU Girl like Emilia, I'm from the February group.

Just a quick check in to see how you all are. Great to hear that Kabby (welcome to the twin club ) is doing well and to you too Glitter on your BFP maybe you'll join me too !!

Everyone is progressing well so best of luck to you whichever stage you are at. You have defintely made the right decision in joining this thread as it really got me through the whole process especially Emilia who held my hand....thanks again. By the way Emilia great to hear you are settled in your new house in Hastings and only 14 weeks to go , I can't believe it,I bet you can't wait to meet your little girl.

All well with me , just this week my bump has appeared from nowhere and I have my 20 week scan next week so very exciting but we have decided to hold off in finding out the sex of both of them....I think I'll need a surprise at the end of all of this.

Feel free to ask any questions and wishing you all the best of luck !

Catherine


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Catherine,

Its good to hear from you again.

Im due egg collect on Friday and appear to be getting a little nervous - any tips you, or anyone else want to give onlooking after myself in the time around EC, ET and 2ww would be gratefully received!

Trixster - congrats on your blast transfers!   

Everyone else, hope you're ok!

Tizz xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all for your good wishes. I'm really blown away by the kindness shown here   You are all amazing.

OST went OK, although it showed there may be a few more problems than we originally thought. I guess we'll know more after DET and hycosy tomorrow. I can't believe how quick this has all gone; we only went up to ACU for the first time a week and a half ago! Not that I'm complaining at all - it is just so different from the pace we had to put up with previously.

S-C - Hopefully I'll start DR a week on Fri, so I'll be about 4 days behind you. It's good to know that there will be someone else going through it all at the same time. I'll cheer you on if you hold my hand   
       

Roozie - wishing you lots of                

Tokki - have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Trixster - glad et went OK. You must have been exhausted after all that cleaning - have you finished sleeping yet? Hope the 2ww treats you kindly and you don't feel too    

LMG - 5 times?! Ouch! I had a hysteroscopy a few years ago, along with a lap&dye. To be honest, I can't quite remember what it entailed; the benefits of a GA I guess! I was off work for a few days and I made sure DH was super nice to me! Is it keyhole surgery? I only ask because the laproscopy was.

Tilly - has your DH forgiven you yet? It did make me giggle - I do that sort of thing all the time, dates really don't seem to stick in my head at all. I hope you have a fab first anniversary.

Lucky MT, Kabby & Glitter - good luck with the car shopping. I'm v envious to hear of your convertibles; unfortunately my DH thinks that the dog wouldn't appreciate the wind in her fur, so we have a v sensible estate with a dog cage. Maybe one day we'll invest in some doggles.   

BarbWill - hope you're feeling a bit brighter & looking forward to the next step in tx. I guess it's not often we want af to start.   This is just in case you're lacking some sun!

Tizz - best of luck on Friday. I'll be thinking of you.

Mez, Emilia & Catherine - hope you are all doing well.

Take Care,
   

Em


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tizzywhizz,

Wishing you the best of luck for EC tomorrow. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary. Like you my EC fell on a weekend so I took the weekend to rest and drink lots of water to rid my body of the drugs and to try and prevent OHSS. I ate well and surrounded myself with the colour orange and in quiet moments did some positive visualisation.

For ET I followed the above once again taking a few days off but I didn't dwell too much on events otherwise I would have driven myself mad. I used to take the call from the Embryologists (these will be your lifeline) and then just threw myself into work etc.... and just took one day at a time. I didn't dwell on the outcome just each stage as it approached.

Wishing everyone else lots of      for whatever stage you are all at.

Take care,

Catherinexx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

the thread's as bustly as ever.  

Tizz, fantastic you have EC set for Friday - hey, Friday the 13th, luscky for some, so you'll be just fine. Don't worry about the lining thickness either, (i did, it's only natural) mine was always a little on the thin side during scans but it does continue to thicken up right the way through. So here's plenty of   for tomorrow and praying for lots of great Tizzy eggs!

Keme, glad the first part of the OST went ok for you - i was pretty nervous about mine, think we all are, but once it's out the way you can tick that step off and look ahead to al;l those lovely drugs!! Anyway, hope today's DET and hycosy goes well....you'll be D'Ring before you know it.

Glitts -don't blame you for the third test. That's quite restrained i reckon. I could see myself buying a job lot of 50 or so from ebay and weeing on the lot!!!  

Trix & Tokii - you do know that you two are now an offical pair, don't you!!   
Trix, well done on getting throught the ET, sounded a little more tricky than you might have wanted but fantastic you have blasts on board, you must be so chuffed! 
Tokii, hope the aches and pains are easing up a little - Cyclogest does have a lot to answer for in that respect, i think. I'm still incredibly bloated for me, (look preg side on 'cos i'm quite small so really stands out), quite bunged up and feel tender inside. I believe these are all normal progesterone and post EC/ET side effects, 'cos i was checking into it, worrying something odd was going on inside - low mood can be too, and i've had my share of that the past few days!

BarbWill, i can really relate to your comments about feeling v down whilst D/Ring. I D/R'ed during my first cycle and felt absolutely awful on it - not so much on headache front etc but purely on the mood & insomnia front. Apparently that is quite common and is all part & parcel of forcing our bod's into early menopause. As soon as you start stimming i can guarantee you'll feel heaps better in a matter of a day or two - it's as though somone blows the big black clouds away and you can breathe again! So here's some   &   for you while you feel crappy.

S-C, brilliant that it's all starting to happen for you next week. How are you feeling about it? Excited & impatient i bet? Enjoy the odd drink before you get going, i would!!

LMG, re. the drugs, i was another Ali's girl (not literally of course!) - Yasser, the pharmacist there is so sweet 7 v patient with me when i kept flapping - he was v happy to dispense my prescpition in stages to me, just in case i didn't get through the cycle so you don't have to buy everything up front which may be a bonus. He's def. much more competitive than many others.. afraid i didn't buy any D/Ring srugs from him as i didn;t D/R this time but Menopur is about a tenner less per vial than at ACU so really recommend him. You got the 'phone no? 

Tilly -  so is it D.S or Inspector?!  Made me chuckle too about your forgotten anniversary!! Kind of thing i'd do, tho' this year it's our fifth so think we might just manage to remember, as hoping to be somewhere hot and tropical which should be quite a good reminder!!!. Funnily enough we're on the 17th Aug.... re. meet dates, Sep would probably be much better for me too, so i hope we can all sort something out that suits.

Better get going, work is calling. Love to the rest of the acu crowd, esp. the preggers crew, Catherine & Emilia. Lovely to hear from you both, can't believe how quickly things seem to be progressing for you. Take care of those bumps anyway.

oh, have continued to resist the urge to test early again - pee sticks still not allowed in the house until Sat. morning. AF just about holding off but still not feeling +ve about it at all. Roll on the wkend.

R xx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

So much happening with everyone - hope things are going well and lots of     to you all.

DH and I just got back from our last scan (10 week) at the UCH.  Was anyone there this morning ?  How busy the place was today !!!  We're now officially discharged so to speak.  The 7 week scan looked like a small bean with a heartbeat but today at 10 weeks it's amazing to see how things have developed.  We have legs, arms etc etc and he/she is moving around like mad - we even got a wave.  The Dr laughed when she saw that !  My ovaries are still enlarged but apparently it's not harming the foetus so I'm not concerned - have just had to start wearing maternity clothes a little bit earlier than normal.  It's been a really good day already ! 

By the way, thanks to you ladies who started/reinvented this thread in Jan this year - well done to you - it's been a great place to come to for support and advice.


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everybody.

I am so happy to find thisvery famous 'thread' - I was talking to two ladies at the ACU waiting room and one of them mentioned it, but she couldn't remember the site - but said it was something like fertility friends - well, I am so happy to have found this thread!

I hope it is okay for me to write and share my story.  I have just finished stimming and am now waiting for ec - had 15 follicles on the right, less on the left - about 8 I think.  It's pretty crowded in there so am really hoping ec will be on Saturday!  My oestrogen level is high so am waiting for it to come down.  The lining is good - I had the really great older, very petite doctor - she said everything looks 'very good' and said there were 'plenty' of follicles - so that is giving me hope.  This is my first ivf - had two iui's with clomid but I was anxious to go ahead to ivf as I am 40 - FSH was good etc., but I felt ready to try this - we have only been trying for a few months, but the age issue is making me anxious, so here I am!

I have read through your thread and found it so helpful - I laughed at how I did some of the same things - swalowing my dispersible asprin and shutting the lid on my sharps container!  I wish I had known that the primolut can make you a bit bananas - I was so moody and down!  Then the sniffing!!  My period didn't come until four days after the primolut and now my ec has been delayed from Friday - it is playing havoc with DH's work schedule - I am a housewife right now as I go through treatment.  It is good in some ways but I wish I was working to take my mind off things.  

I have been really pleased with ACU - the doctors and nurses are very caring and helpful.  I also felt very encouraged reading the posts by all of you - they gave me a lot of hope and a lot of helpful advice.  

Congratulations to Kabby, Glitter, Lucky MT, Catherine, Emilia!!!  Your stories are really inspring!  I must learn how to make the smiley faces etc!

Tokii - I thought my ec was going to be Friday the 13th also - I was cool with that as some cultures find it lucky - wishing you all of the best.  

Trixster - thanks for mentioning your age - it let me know I am not the only one!  Wishing you and those two little fellas (or gals!) the best - you must be so happy to be at that stage 

S-C - I remember how excited I was to start the primolut and then the sniffing - of course kept wondering if I was 'sniffing' the right way!  Wait until you get to injections - that is really exciting - leaving with the famous 'blue bag'!  It gets easy quickly, don't worry.  Plus, you get to pretend you are George Clooney as you hold it up and get it ready - ok, maybe that is just me 

Tilly - good luck with your hysterscopy - I found the 'Zoltan' thing hilarious - that is totally something I would do!  Wishing you the best - that it will be pain free and go really well.     

BarbWill - I feel for you - but I am glad you know what is causing it - I didn't realize how down I was on it until I read your post and then had an A-ha moment.  Take care, and hoping it gets easier.  

Sorry if I have forgotten anybody.  On a funny note, for many, many years I would delay my pap smear as I was shy about it - well, one thing about fertility treatment - that shyness is completely gone!

A question please - did anyone take the tube home after ec?  Would you advise taking a taxi/car instead?  I was planning to take a taxi after et but was hoping to tube for ec - of course DH will be with me.

Also, went to London Acupuncture Clinic for consultation for et day - really pleased with Christine there - they will do Sunday appointments.  My local acunpuncturist is away next week so that is why I checked out the London Clinic - price is reasonable too - costs more on Sunday but that is reasonable I think.

Take care all!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Springfield,

welcome to the thread and glad to hear youve been happy with ACU to date.

Its actually me who's due the EC tomorrow, not Tokki - she is on 2ww (go girl go!!   ).  We have a flurry of people with similar names starting with 'T' here: Tillytoots, Tizzywizz (me), Tokki and Trixster!  But you've done so well to remember us all already!!!

I'm taking my car tomorrow (DP driving) as I have to get there 8am and just dont want to collide with rush hour commute - bad at the best of times! .  Bear in mind they do use sedation so you may want to get a cab back anyway. 

Just one question - why do they have to wait for oestrogen level to fall?

Anyway, it'll be so good to have someone doing the 2ww wait at the same time, we can keep each other of the early testing kits!  

Catherine thanks so much for the tips, one step at a time for me I think!  I think you've hit the nail on the head about not thinking about the outcome, because every time I do that I can feel the apprehension creep up, lol.  Im just going to try and visualise it as series of smaller goals.

Anyway, just a quick one as off out to my acupuncturist.  

BD to everyone.

Rooze -Im thinking and rooting for you!

Tizzywizz xxx


----------



## Lucky MT (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Tizzywizz - just seen your post and thought I'd quickly answer your question about E2 levels before I settle on the sofa for a snooze (I am a sleep monster right now !).  When I was going though the injections in May I got really confused with all the E2 numbers and couldn't understand what they meant so I had a chat with the nurses at the time who said that generally they won't collect eggs if E2 level is more than 20,000.  I don't know whether that was a number personal to me and my respective number of follicles or whether it's a reference point for all.  The reason is due to a high risk of developing OHSS after egg collection - this can be critical so they're very strict about having you coast until your E2 levels drop.  Here's how my numbers developed :
Day 1 - 1 powder
Day 2 - 1 powder
Day 3 - 1 powder
Day 4 - 2 powders, E2 552
Day 5 - 2 powders
Day 6 - 2 powders, E2 3,044
Day 7 - 2 powders
Day 8 - 2 powders, E2 8,000
Day 9 - 1 powder
Day 10 - Coasting, E2 25,000
Day 11 - Coasting, E2 29,149
Day 12 - Coasting, E2 31,860
Day 13 - Coasting, E2 32,000
Day 14 - Coasting, E2 18,466, Took Pregnyl

Anyway, Tizzy, all the very best for EC tomorrow.  When I had my EC, I took a few homely things with me to make me feel more comfortable ie magazines, ipod, my fluffy slippers and socks for theatre.  Also good idea about getting there in plenty of time - sitting in traffic and running late isn't too good for the stress levels.  FYI - although we parked in an NCP car park, on way home, DH went and got car and after getting approval from the security guard, he brought the car right into the courtyard outside the ACU so I didn't have far to walk to the car.  Maybe this wasn't necessary but given the sedation, I sure couldn't envisage walking too far.

Springfield - Firstly welcome to the thread.  I hope your E2 levels drop soon.  It took me 5 days of coasting before I dropped to safe levels during which time I was a little concerned about egg quality and potentially some of my follicles dying off.  I must say, weird things did go through my mind and I was very quick to make judgements based on no scientific fact ! - I am constantly asked by my DH whether I qualified in medicine whilst he wasn't looking !! Anyway, the nurses told me not to worry and that coasting gave the small follicles time to catch up and get bigger.  Bet you're stood by the phone at 5:30pm willing the nurses to ring with your E2 number for that day.  All the best with everything.


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello all,

Lucky MT - thanks for explaining the extradiol numbers to me. I was at 26 000 yesterday so hopefully it will be down today. Really helpful to know that waiting is okay - the nurse today said not to worry about it all. I have the phone in my pocket - as 'every' time they call I am scrambling to find it - usually in my purse  [as you can see i have figured out how to use the faces]

Tizzywizz - would be great to have a tww buddy, wishing you the best for EC on Friday  . Thanks for the tip on not taking the tube - I am such a tube fan as I hate being stuck in traffic but it can be pretty bouncy sometimes.

Also, I really agree that one step at a time is the best way to approach things otherwise it gets overwhelming - right now I am just focusing on the positive of a good number of follicles (was scared about that at 40) and hoping the E2 level comes down for ec. Trying not to even think about the steps after that for now. Although do plan to get new slippers and a housecoat as mine are a bit 

Also, Roozie, lots of   for the weekend - hard to resist those sticks I know, but jit's ust for a little bit longer. Wishing you a BFP! I love reading about people's BFP's - it's just so joyous for them and gives everyone such hope

Tokki - good luck on 'your' tww as I had names mixed up - must be so great to have the embies on board. Lots of  

Take care everybody - and even though I just posted today I already have gotten such great advice! Thank you for this thread - it's a huge, huge comfort!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Springfield - welcome to the thread.Glad my over 40 comments helped. Have to say you and Lucky M-T put me to shame re actually knowing about E2 levels. I'm such an ostrich/lab rat... just let them all get on with it as I find knowing too much puts me in a spin. Like you I'm a housewife - when we got back to the UK in Dec I knew I'd be IVFing so wanted to be as chilled as poss. It does mean the time goes slowly and you end up navel gazing (litrally and figuratively!), but it does mean that you don't have to worry about all the endless appointments. And for me this certainly meant I went in to the whole thing very relaxed and my mood has stayed fairly stable. I hope this happens for you too. Anyway you've come to the right place as everyone else here is so knowledgable and encouraging. Good luck.

Lucky - great news about your scan. Have you chosen a hospital yet?

Tizzy - Good luck for tomorrow. Good idea to take a car, I was really glad of the calm ride home even though we left home at 6am to avoid the traffic in.

Roozie - not long now, well done for showing such strength of will.

Tokii - Hope you're taking it easy and not too bored. I discovered a series of Lost (3) I think that someone bought me back from China. Haven't seen it yet so that's tomorrows plan, if it's raining. If it's fine I think reading in the garden is in order. I've never been so inactive in my life. Did go for a very short stroll today and plan to go a little further tomorrow. 

Thanks to all the ladies who started this great thread and good luck with the birth Catherine.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all feeling good too

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow ! So many new posts ! 

Lucky ! I am so pleased about your scan ! The description of your baby taking shape is very moving ... how do you feel about leaving the clinic and enter the world of "pregnancies, no matter how people got there" ? 

Springfield, welcome and well done for catching up so quickly with everyone's story ! I also get confused with the similar names ! About your cycle, it's wonderful that you responded so well to the stimulation. I heard that the only thing that matters with age is the ovaries as the womb ages much more slowly (and that's why women can get pg with egg donation well into their 60s). Your ovaries respond extremely well so your biological age seems to be much younger than your actual age ! I will be 38 in November and I am also someone who produces a lot and risks hyperstimulation and whose E2 levels tends to shoot up ... this makes the last days before EC a bit tense but it is a very good thing in terms of chances of success, and in the end that's the most important thing. So best of luck !!! 

I am still waiting for my AF after stopping primolut 2 days ago. The clinic expected it for yesterday but I think tomorrow is more likely. So it sounds like I'll go for the dilation and start stimming at the beginning of next week. I feel much better psychologically now after taking it a bit easier at work (I had been very busy recently). I'm working a lot from home, enjoying my puppy's and DH's company in the breaks. This will be the last weekend before the BIG month starts ! So exciting and a bit scary .... keep the BFPs coming girls ....


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone!  I am so excited to read all your posts, so much is happening and I hope we will soon be hearing great results from everyone!  Another long one from me to catch up!...

Tizz, its your EC today so am sending you lots of positive vibes and agree with all Catherine said (tho wish I was as calm as that during my 2WW! -useful tips for me next time around I think!)

Rooz, how are you doing today? You have been so strongwilled to hold off testing till tomorrow!  Thinking of you and hoping you get the BFP we are all wishing for you! 

Barbwill, sorry you have been having a tough time but hope that you are feeling a bit less down now.  Did UCH tell you not to worry about the cold, I would suspect it was too early to affect anything?  Maybe take some extra nutritional stuff to give you a boost now?  I am sure the gardening is good for you though - my garden is deliberately low-maintenance but its so therapeutic to be out there, whether doing proper gardening or chilling out in it (my favoured option! )

Tilly, hope your sales team day went well yesterday!  Are you planning a similar theme for our meeting?! - the testing police?!!  I can do 21 July but equally am happy to wait till Sept if not many of us will be around.

Trixster - sorry your ET was a bit stressful but great you are home and looking after yourself.  
Tokii - hope some of those aches and pains are subsiding, your body is having to heal after the op and also cope with that evil Cyclogest.      to you both for the next two weeks - hope you can enjoy the relaxation without getting too bored!

Keme - hope your dummy ET went ok yesterday and you now have a plan for your treatment at UCH - although I didnt get brilliant news from my OST I thought it was great that they identify everything they need to sort out, its so reassuring that you know you have the best possible care.  It is great we will be cycling close together too, I havent had a cycle buddy before!  Cheering and holding hands sounds good! 

Lucky MT - how fabulous that your 10 week scan was such a positive one... it must have been so lovely to see the little one waving at you!!  Does  it feel odd to be moving on from UCH now?

Glitter, hope all is well and you are beginning to properly believe  it now!  

Emilia and Catherine - it is great to hear from you both again, I simply cannot believe how far along you both are, the time has gone so quickly!  You must post us a pic in 14 weeks Emilia!  Catherine, how fab you will have a lovely surprise at the end of all this (well two surprises actually!)  Lots of love to you both.

LMG - how are you?  Thanks for your message about my sister's situation too.  I have found strangely that I cope much better with friends' babies arrivals than with the bumps.  I cant work out why!  I think its because everyone of my friends who got pg naturally said I would soon be catching them up - but its now 5 years on and I havent!  But anyway that means I too am v excited about seeing my sister's new baby... also am gonna take some time off with her before the birth which will be great - she has no visitors then, whereas afterwards it will be manic with parental support!  Hope all goes well for your sister - strange that they are due so close together!  

Springfield - welcome from me too!  I am approaching the big four-oh in January so there are a few of us older ladies around!  I have a slightly different issue from you as my ovaries have already slowed down a lot - yours are obviously responding really well (even if a bit too well!) so that is a really positive sign of likely success! - lots of ladies on this thread seem to get that BFP in a similar situation!

Kabby, Mez, Wrenster, how are you?

OK I think that is everyone but many apologies if I have missed everyone....

As you can tell from the long post at this time of day I am working at home today!  I am going to Homerton this pm to get injecting instructions and my estimated cycle timings (sadly they do d-regging by injection not spray as they feel its more accurate... I am going to be a pincushion after 3 weeks of this, 2 weeks of stimms, then onto the clexane.  Ouch!  Also I am re-starting acupuncture soon as my reflexologist is going on - you guessed it - maternity leave!!)  

Take care all

SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

just a real quickie for Tizz - best of luck for today hun', here's hoping they retrieve lots of fab eggs.

Rooz x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tizz, fingers supercrossed for you today .....

Rooz .. test day is nearing ... hang on in there ....

S-C, you're going to be ready for the darts championship after practicing with all those injections ! Your reflexologist going in maternity leave reminds me of the first time I went to the GP to talk about doing tests for infertility. She was 8 month pg ! 

AF arrived today but they are going to keep me on sniffing a bit longer and the cervix dilation will be done on Tuesday. As far as I understood stimming will start on Tuesday too. So a bit longer to wait and everything will be moved forward by a few days but that's OK. My foul mood hasn't come back, and I am looking forward to a relaxing weekend. Going to have a look at the weather forecast now, if it's good it would be nice to go down to the south coast for a couple of days before the BIG things start ....


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Tizzy - wishing you all the very best of luck today. Fingers crossed it is very positive for you. 
   

Welcome Springfiled - hope you find the thread as great as we all do! Great bunch of lovely ladies on here. 

I will write again later I promise. Big hugs to everyone.

Am back from our annual corporate event, for which the theme was films this year, and our team dressed up as police academy. We had a great day with my team, and around 300 other people during the day. Black tie event in the evening & we had a free Vodka bar, ice sculptures withthe vodka running through (I was sober all night!) and as I am the only female in the team, and not drinking it was amusing as I started to notice everyone else getting decidedly more and more drunk as the evening went on, so all 10 of the chaps in my team were dancing in a most dramatic fashion. (You had to be there to appreciate their very unique dancing skills), but of course they all thought they were john travolta or justin timberlake, and all the girls on the dance floor should be in awe of their amazing dance techniques.................... All I can say is, Dorothy from the wizard of Oz, seemed to have a great encounter with one of the police academy boys.

I could see it becoming very messy and then came the dares of licking the ice sculptures, at which point I had made my mind up, I am going to bed as this isn't for me. So cosily wrapped up in bed at 10.30pm. Back in London at 9.30am this morning. Feeling so glad I haven't had anything to drink. Although realising that I must seem old by going to bed at this time!. As soon as I get the pictures, I will forward them onto you for a giggle, very funny. 

Anyway, have a great day. 
Big hugs to all
TT xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

How did the EC go Tizzy?


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone ok - and Rooze tons of BD for you tomorrow!!   .  Thinking of you.

This will be a quick one as I'm quite tired tonight.

EC went smooth and they managed to get 10 eggs, so quite relieved.  Not so ecstatic about womb lining or oestrogen levels but will keep thinking positive as no one at ACU seems particularly concerned.

Phew!

Thanks for all well-wishes ladies!! 

Tizz xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Well done Tizz ! 10 egg is very good ! A well balanced ovarian response ! Concerning the womb liniing, my previous clinic told me that a thickness above 6mm is compatible with a pregnacy and you were beyond 7mm days ago, so I would not worry. Also, ACU go to great lengths to fix all things that can hinder the pregnancy so if they are relaxed and not bringing in measures for this, this is saying that they do believe that your womb lining is thick enough. Now best of luck for fertilisation, fingers remain crossed for you!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well.

Just a quick one as exhaustion is taking over - well done Tizzy on your EC and Roozie best of luck for testing tomorrow  

Keep well !

Cx


----------



## springfield (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

Tizzywizz - excellent news!  Ok, fellas fertilize!

Roozie - wishing you a BFP - my thoughts are with you - so hoping/praying that we will get an update of a BFP.

Tilly - I remember the first time (it was quite a few years ago now!) when I would have rather slept than gone out/partied - nothing like a comfy pair of jammies  

Lucky MT - I am following your estradiol numbers!  I went up to 31 000 today - from 28 000 (Thurs), 26 000 (Wed).  The nurse said not to worry.  I am pretty worried though - hope the eggs don't go 'bad'.  On Wednesday they were different sizes so hopefully the little ones will grow and the big ones will 'keep'?  When I get stressed I look at your post with the numbers - thank you so much for that!

BarbWill, Trixster, S-C - thank you for your comments, it is a big help.

I am going for another blood test tomorrow - really hoping it will go down - but am trying to stay positive.

My acupuncturist suggested drinking lots of water - 3L - I have had about 2L today, and the nurse said to stay active - and I have been out and about.  Went to see the new Harry Potter to distract me from the phone call. 

Tokki - I think I read that you had to coast for five days - is that right?  Anyone else have to coast - I am worrying about it to be honest.

Trixster - I moved here to pursue treatment at ACU.  Luckily my work allows leaves of absence with no problem.  I found it hard not working, but now I am thankful - so the high E2 had a positive aspect to it.  This is all playing havoc with DH's work schedule.  It's helpful to know how other people (Tilly) are approaching their work situation - it's a big help for DH.  

To share some happy news to give comfort / hope to others - my friend back home just had a baby on Wednesday - she had ivf.  She is 42 going on 43 and her DH had a very low motility - hope that gives hope to others.  She is over the moon!  They had been ttc for one year and then went for ivf.  It was her second try and it worked - a healthy (big - almost 8lbs) baby!  

Take care everybody, I am so thankful for your encouragement.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening Ladies, 

Phew!  I've had a completely manic week with work and various social stuff and now absolutely exhausted!!  I've already slept for 2 hours today and still knackered....still off for a short break to Cornwall tomorrow until Weds with parents so should get spoilt a bit!!  

In my tired mind you'll have to excuse the lack of personals - I promise to get more up to date on my return!!

Keme and Springfield - welcome to the thread, hope its as much a support to you as it has been for me.

Emilia and Catherine - HELLO!!  I've been wondering how you were both getting on - great to hear from you again and that you are doing well....Catherine my bump is already showing its ridiculous, I've not put on any weight but have a gigantic pair of knockers and struggling into my jeans already!!

Glitter - hope all ok with you hun and the news is sinking in!!

Tizz - fantastic news on your eggies.....fingers crossed for fab fertilisation rates now.

Rooz - will be so thinking of you tomorrow, I'm so hoping its what your hoping for.

Barbwill - good luck for tues - hope it all goes well

Everyone else tons of     for you and I'll catch up on all the news when I'm back!!
Kxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening girls,

just another quickie b4 i toddle off to bed and try to get a few winks before D Day i just wanted to say a big thanks for all the cheering on. The evil sticks are now in the house and i am finding it quite hard not to just grab them and get peeing but DH is really for waiting on until tomorrow. I think we know in our heart of hearts that it won't be good news so have tried not to get our hopes up at all. If, by some miracle, it is good news, you'll know because you'll hear me shrieking all the way from Hampshire at about 7am tomorrow.

Tizz, brilliant egg numbers... considering how things were looking last week, this is fantastic news and bodes well for some nice embie numbers. Well done you!!  

Springfield, all the best for your EC if it does go ahead this wkend - can imagine how unsettling it is having to hang on while you coast but hopefully you're nearly there. 

Love to everyone else and happy weekends all,

R xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

hi all. Just a quick 1. At the airport, checkin in. So sorry i've not been in touch last few days, just been manic. I hope u r all ok & sendin u lots me pos vibes 4 the wk ahead. Tiz - how did ec go? I'll b thinkin me u & hope all goes well this wk x. Rooz - not had time 2 read 2day but keepin my fingers x 4 u xxx  barb - good luck 4 tues! Rest of u lots of love. I'll try & catch up in a wk. Dreadin it as i know how fast this thread moves xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to keep reading this thread all night - it's the only way I'm going to be able to keep up with it!!!!!!!!!! The only problem is I keep snoozing on the sofa despite sleeping okay during the night.  We're off to see Die Hard 4.0 tonight so I'll need a catnap so I don't fall asleep at the cinema - I can sleep through most things!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well done Tizzy - 10 eggs is good news. What time was your EC?  Should be hearing from the embryologists sometime this morning
Roozie     for a good result.  My fingers and ankles are crossed for you.
Hello Emilia - good to hear you are doing well.  We just need to re-locate Ginny - has anyone heard how she is getting on?
Catherine - I'm convinced we're only having 1, DH thinks its twins. I guess all will be revealed week Tuesday at the first scan.
Kabby - stuff your face with cornish teas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope everyone else is doing good and will catch up later today probably!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Roozie, Good Luck for today and everything is crossed for u.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning LADIES,

Springfield, welcome to the thread n u'll get all the support and help u need from this thread and also good luck with ur e/c 2day or anytime this weekend. no i don't even know how many days i coasted for just know when a/f came, when i started menopur, ec and et, nothing else babes, i think u've missed me up with someone else.

Barbwill, Thank God it's that time already, i started mine on a tuesday as well and sniffed a bit longer than expected. When u go in on monday u'll b told how to mix the vials and god luck with that. I got DH 2 do that for me, showed him how to mix the vial and how to inject n he did it the whole period and even those muy clexane injections as well. have u decided if DH will be doing it or urself. One look at syringe n i'm shaking so took the easy way out.

SC, How is the treatment going? Wow injecting during d-regging n stimming, DH has a lot of job cut out out for him. I'm glad that u've started ur treatment n pray this will be the one 4 u.

LuckyMT, u've finally being signed off, I bet u'll miss UCH a bit sorry, so will u start at ur local hospital now or what next.

Tizzy, 10 eggs from alady that asked how soon can i start a new treatment, that's excellent, well done. I'm sure u'll be getting more good news from the embriologist. U go girl. How r u feeling? I bet tired. Just rest up and let DH do all the running around for u.

Kabby, u're bump is already getting bigger, i think that comes with having twins. lucky u, u haven't gained anything, i have gained more in resting after the e/t although my jeans doesn't fit around my waist as well. getting tighter n test date is next week sat. I hope i can have the courage to wait like Roozie.

Trixster, how r u doing? I bet DH must be tiired by now from all the errands he's been running for u.  . when is ur official test day, mine is on saturday but since u're blastocyst were u still asked too wait 16 days as well. 

Glitter, good luck for Tuesday and I'm with DH regarding the twins. Die Hard is wicked, it's so action packed u dare not fall asleep, actually u won't. I did the same while watching Oceans 13 from the effects of stimming n all that.

LMG, enjoy ur holiday n have so much fun.

Tillytoots, waiting 4 u 2 load dem pics n i promise not 2 laugh but i won't promise not 2 hold my cheeks n sides.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102360.new#new


----------

